# MDPV Megathread



## felix

MDPV, otherwise known as:

*1-(3,4-methylenedioxy-phenyl)-2-pyrrolidin-1-yl-pentan-1-one)*

or

*(1-(3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl)-2-(pyrrolidin-1-yl)-1-pentanone HCl*

There isn't much about this increasingly popular research chemical on Bluelight or Erowid at all, and certainly not in EADD. (In fact there are only 4 threads on BL with MDPV in the title.) So this is where we can discuss such issues as dosages, effects, benefits, problems, combinations, trip reports, links, etc. etc. Or whatever you like, I'm not in charge here.  

*





  Although this substance is legal in the UK, please remember that discussion of sources of any kind is not allowed on Bluelight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
So... have any of you scientists out there tried it?


----------



## B9

Yeah i know of an experimental scientist or two whom have sampled it !
 your opinion of this is ? 






zophen


----------



## Miss Peks

It's the sort of thing you'd have if you had to work 18 out of 24 hours a day, and you really needed to push yourself that little bit further. I personally like it, but beware of having more too soon (infact don't redose for a long long time) as you'll get quite anxious and you'll feel rather tense to say the least. I suppose it's also good if you want to go out and be awake, but not feel like you've had anything. 

I give it a 6-7 out of 10.  I'd still prefer speed tbh, but it's a good replacement I suppose.


----------



## Mind_Movie

will be sampling it in a short time bc of all the good things F&B said about it.

mmh, maybe he works for that company or smth...</paranoid>


----------



## B9

> 'd still prefer speed tbh




Urgh no way!



zoph


----------



## Tylerdurden

Hmmm, sounds like something I could put to good use!


----------



## MrMoss

Good thread  I had a search around last week and found very little on MDPV except that it's a stimulant and legal-ish (based on checking a legal-ish vendors site. No source requests!). That's as far as it went anything that keeps me awake for more than 6 hours is a definite no no!!

Seems Erowid has nothing on it.
Except if one searches for MDPK!?

MDPK Experience on Erowid



> MDPK (Methylene Dioxy Pyrrolidin Ketone) is a name a guy on the Lycaeum gave to MDPV (Methylene Dioxy Pyrrolidin Valerophenone) because he didn't know it was already named.
> Both refer to the chemical 1-(3,4-methylenedioxy-phenyl)-2-pyrrolidin-1-yl-pentan-1-one.


^ Ah-ha shamelessly purloined from DF UK! 

Drugs-Forum UK has some trip reports etc (Might need to register to view the articles .. not sure).

Says it's structurally similar to Ritalin (Methylphenidate) which I've tried a few times and simply didn't enjoy. Although to it's credit I spent several hours from 5am onwards cleaning the house from top to bottom 8(


----------



## fastandbulbous

> mmh, maybe he works for that company or smth



Ask Zophen, I don't work at all! I am king of the lazy bastards; it takes me all dat just to wipe my arse sometimes (and that's with the benefit of MDPV!)




> Says it's structurally similar to Ritalin (Methylphenidate) which I've tried a few times and simply didn't enjoy. Although to it's credit I spent several hours from 5am onwards cleaning the house from top to bottom



No, it's pharmacologically related to methylphenidate (dopamine reuptake inhibitor), but in terms of length of activity it's a weird one... a single dose (5mg) lasts about 5 hours, but any subsequent redosing within that 5 hours and you're talking about a whole night awake. Some people have compared it with coke while others say it does nothing for them bur keep them awake (one person said it was quite similar to 4-methylaminorex, but with less euphoria)

Either way, it 's good if you have lots of work involving intellectual function (as opposed to speed; MDPV gives a much clearer state of mind that's ideally suited for directing focus), not soo good if it's plain physical work, but you have to resist the urge to redose unless you want to make a night of it


----------



## tribal girl

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> while others say it does nothing for them but keep them awake



That's pretty much what I found 

But it does sort your head out after a night of fun and frolics. It replaces that drained feeling you might suffer the morning after with some much needed energy and a slightly clearer head.


----------



## specialspack

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> No, it's pharmacologically related to methylphenidate (dopamine reuptake inhibitor), but in terms of length of activity it's a weird one... a single dose (5mg) lasts about 5 hours, but any subsequent redosing within that 5 hours and you're talking about a whole night awake. Some people have compared it with coke while others say it does nothing for them bur keep them awake (one person said it was quite similar to 4-methylaminorex, but with less euphoria)
> 
> Either way, it 's good if you have lots of work involving intellectual function (as opposed to speed; MDPV gives a much clearer state of mind that's ideally suited for directing focus), not soo good if it's plain physical work, but you have to resist the urge to redose unless you want to make a night of it



How dose sensitive is it? Will 5-10mg give fairly similar effects, or is there a steep climb? I remember your 30mg horror story, I also remember people smoking their way through 100mg + in a day or two.

I presume you were talking about oral dose though...


----------



## specialspack

Btw, I know one person who had a fairly dramatic amphetamine psychosis type reaction after staying awake for a couple of days on MDPV.. so be careful.

I mentioned it in the big MDPV thread in ADD, which is also a useful resource (felix might have missed this since in only features the full name in the title):

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=210790


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

tribal girl said:
			
		

> But it does sort your head out after a night of fun and frolics. It replaces that drained feeling you might suffer the morning after with some much needed energy and a slightly clearer head.



A solution for the day after MDMA then?

(Just asking)


----------



## tribal girl

It really helped me out a lot yeah. Made me feel like I could do normal things without too much of an effort.


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Made me feel like I could do normal things without too much of an effort.



I MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## Jabberwocky

So is there much euphoria when you take this?


----------



## Miss Peks

A little bit, but you don't get the same sort of euphoria that you'd get with amphetamines. Your head is also a lot clearer which makes it more suitable for someone who just wanted to have it for going to work after a night out drinking or something. Not that I condone doing that of course.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hmm, doesn't sound like the sort of thing I would go for then.


----------



## B9

The crash after a few days is reasonably dramatic 8) 


Avoid IMHO !  the crash I mean not MDPV !


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Avoid IMHO ! the crash I mean not MDPV !



[sings] You can't have one without the other [/sings]

To the tune of Love & Marriage (Married with Children theme music)


----------



## AuraithX

Hmmm, I'll probably buy some of this stuff pretty soon since it's relatively cheap and I really need a study-aid!


----------



## fastandbulbous

specialspack said:
			
		

> How dose sensitive is it? Will 5-10mg give fairly similar effects, or is there a steep climb? I remember your 30mg horror story, I also remember people smoking their way through 100mg + in a day or two.
> 
> I presume you were talking about oral dose though...



It seems to differ from person to person; 5mg will hardly effect one person, but will have another gibbering away incessantly. There also seems to be a reasonable development of tolerance to both the wanted & unwanted effects, but funnily the tolerance to unwanted effects deveops faster so it doesn't feel as dodgy


----------



## Tylerdurden

IS there another name for it other than the IUPAC one?


----------



## Mind_Movie

MDPV or MDPK.


----------



## AuraithX

Anyone got any links to studies that show the neurotoxic risks,etc? 

Also, anyone know if it would impair memory in any form? obviously as I would be using it as a study aid having a shit memory would be non co-operable.


----------



## B9

It left me a bit gaga after 4 days !

 Things like looking for stuff I was holding all that crap, otherwise known as tiredness !


----------



## Tylerdurden

> It left me a bit gaga after 4 days !



Four days without sleep or 4 days of regular office hours use?


----------



## AuraithX

A report here of a 115lb guy snorting 80mg ??

http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=47047

I thought re-dosing over *5mg* would keep you up all night!?


----------



## fastandbulbous

AuraithX said:
			
		

> A report here of a 115lb guy snorting 80mg ??
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=47047
> 
> I thought re-dosing over *5mg* would keep you up all night!?



Some people have no common sense - bet he'll not do that again in a hurry!


----------



## Miss Peks

That's just STUPID!  It's not advisable to redose on this for at least a few hours after your first 5mg or so, unless you like feeling panicky and anxious.


----------



## B9

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> Four days without sleep or 4 days of regular office hours use?



Pretty much 4 days no sleep !8(  not doing it again !


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Pretty much 4 days no sleep



You mad tweaker! 4 days no sleep and a bad comedown?! There'll be no sympathy from mother for that one. Off to your room, young man, it'll be cod liver oil and no supper for you tonight!!


----------



## Mugz

can you gum it? 8)


----------



## felix

I think a common mistake with MDPV is that people think it's like speed, and keep redosing to try and get the buzz going again. (Speaking from experience here. 8))

It doesn't really work like that. In my experience it's much more subtle than speed, with very little (if any) buzz. Redosing doesn't have much effect at all, apart from making me sketchy and scatter-brained. 

So I've found that it doesn't really have much recreational value. It's good for keeping you awake and alert, and giving you a bit more energy... but that's about it for me.  

The 'correct' dosage also appears to vary wildly from person to person. I've gone through at least 100mg in a night before (redosing a few times) with no real problems, whereas F & B put 30mg up his bum and went a bit mental.

So as ever kids, if you do feel like trying this out, start very low and see how you get on. (5-10mg would be a sensible starting point.)


----------



## Tylerdurden

Another question for the old man: if you tweaked 4 days, does that mean it was a pretty decent speed-like substance?

For those who have tried it, does it help concentration?


----------



## B9

^Well I don't like speed or the physical side effects off it tyler but I found as time went on that MDPVs side effects, already alluded to by pekkie as causing anxiety/panic, decreased and the positive effects increased , personally I thought it more like coke than speed in many ways!
   But not either ! Just the actual "good part" is more reminiscent of coke than speed to me !


----------



## felix

zophen said:
			
		

> ... I found as time went on that MDPVs side effects, already alluded to by pekkie as causing anxiety/panic, decreased and the positive effects increased


^ Really? Are you sure it wasn't just delirium taking over???

I'm surprised at that actually. After overindulging for three days in a row I felt like a hollow-cracked-out-empty-shell-fuck-this-shit-I'm-never-doing-drugs-again MESS. You may remember I stayed up all night on the Friday and still went to work on the Saturday. (After making a whiny thread about it on here, of course. 8))

What other substances were you taking during this four day session zoph? 

Another thing I've found is that the first dose gives you a reasonably good improvement in mood and sociability etc. (my MAIN reason for taking drugs full stop), but anything more than that has the opposite effect. I start to get anxious about the need to redose, and become quite withdrawn and unsociable. To counter this, I end up having more GBL.  

So... I'm not finding much good to say about it now, as you can probably tell. I don't think I'll bother getting any more, it's not the wonder drug that I thought it was.


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Another thing I've found is that the first dose gives you a reasonably good improvement in mood and sociability etc.(my MAIN reason for taking drugs full stop), but anything more than that has the opposite effect. I start to get anxious about the need to redose, and become quite withdrawn and unsociable. To counter this, I end up having more GBL.



Sounds like me hitting the coke!


----------



## tribal girl

I don't think there'll be much to report on


----------



## B9

> What other substances were you taking during this four day session zoph?




Coffee !  seriously!

  Thing is you took 100mgs in a night (IMO outrageous way too much "judgemental twat aren't I and a massive hypocrite as well , joining the club eh   ) whereas I took about 140 mgs over 4 days and nights so I never got to the sketched out stage really to be honest .
  It's weird stuff I got the edgy unpleasantness from too much too soon before but this time I was fine well till day 2 of the comedown when I experienced proper paranoia (such as I haven't for 10 years) at least I recognised it for what it was though , a good thing that !


2 days and nights max ! With benzos on tap for the comedown !


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah it doesn't sound like the sort of thin you'd take for fun...more the sort of thing you'd take if you need to get something done in which case, is it worth the cash do you reckon?


----------



## tribal girl

zophen said:
			
		

> Coffee !



Was it decaffeinated?


----------



## tribal girl

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> is it worth the cash do you reckon?



I personally wouldn't bother


----------



## Tylerdurden

The quest for the perfect work/study/concentration aid continues...


----------



## Miss Peks

> Another thing I've found is that the first dose gives you a reasonably good improvement in mood and sociability etc. (my MAIN reason for taking drugs full stop), but anything more than that has the opposite effect. I start to get anxious about the need to redose, and become quite withdrawn and unsociable. To counter this, I end up having more GBL.


This is why I stress that it's probably better for work or study situations, rather than for a big night out where you can get a bit greedy and want more. Because of the whole anxious feeling when redosing too soon I don't feel that it's a good enough alternative to speed, but apart from that it's not bad.


----------



## B9

tribal girl said:
			
		

> Was it decaffeinated?





Sadly not , does that make me a bad person ?


  Nah and I only answered coffee as I had absolutely nothing else, the coffee wasn't a factor at all.


----------



## AuraithX

100mg arrived. Just double checking 100mg would be safe to mix with 250ml for storage & measurement purposes ? 2.5ml = 1mg right?

Also, if I did this would I need to shake it properly before each use or would it be okay?


----------



## felix

^ So... you're gonna drink it?


----------



## AuraithX

well yeah, I have a pipette and everything

How, what's wrong with drinking it? it wouldn't be able to measure out appropriate doses to snort.


----------



## felix

Well, I could be wrong, but I think you'd get a better and quicker effect (and by using less) if you snort it. 

You've only got 100mg mate, it can't be that difficult to split? Just keep halving it into 50 > 25 > 12.5 piles. 

I would start with 12.5 first and see what like. Try to resist redosing though, remember it's not speed and you don't really get much of a high from it. 

I also found that it completely killed my appetite, so if you need something to eat, do that first.


----------



## Tylerdurden

In the interest of harm reduction, don't divide it into piles, it's active at 5mg, you can't eyeball the difference between 5mg and 15mg.

If you don't have a scale, mix it with a known quantity of water.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Btw, mine just arrived today, I had a lil line(5mg), subtle but I'm liking it, now to get back to work.


----------



## AuraithX

Hmm fair enough, I'll try that.

I only figured water because the powder looks pretty dense, probably take me awhile to divide it equally.


----------



## fastandbulbous

zophen said:
			
		

> ^Well I don't like speed or the physical side effects off it tyler but I found as time went on that MDPVs side effects, already alluded to by pekkie as causing anxiety/panic, decreased and the positive effects increased , personally I thought it more like coke than speed in many ways!
> But not either ! Just the actual "good part" is more reminiscent of coke than speed to me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Really? Are you sure it wasn't just delirium taking over???
Click to expand...


No he was totally coherent, but wouldn't stop talking, coming up with ideas, views etc like someone on coke (but without the shithead arrogance of coke - it was all good natured) or in the first stages of a hypomanic episode, complete with manic grin when he stopped to take a breath!

I've been told that's what I'm like most of the time, without the benefit (benefit?  ) of stimulant drugs, so it was interesting to be on the receiving end for once .


I will say that if anybody is thinking of trying it, make one of the situations something sexual if possible as it is, IMHO, just about the best libido booster I've come across (no pun intended!) - the sort of stuff you'd use if you were going for an audition for a role in a porn film (cue seedy, disturbing laughter...)


----------



## B9

a





> ke one of the situations something sexual if possible as it is, IMHO, just about the best libido booster I've come across (no pun intended!) - the sort of stuff you'd use if you were going for an audition for a role in a porn film (cue seedy, disturbing laughter...)




Seconded , I was amazed considering that having had it before I hadn't noticed this aspect , however it was into day 2 that this began to manifest!


----------



## Tylerdurden

YES YES!!!!

I smoked 4mg in a light bulb, this stuff I 100x better than modafinil! No detailed report yet, as i feel good but the last thing I want to do is sit at a PC right now. It's been years since I got a nice speed rush like that..GOT THINGS TO DO!!!!!!


----------



## MrMoss

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> I will say that if anybody is thinking of trying it, make one of the situations something sexual if possible as it is, IMHO, just about the best libido booster I've come across



*Raises eyebrows* .. surfs along to a certain site  Always best to be prepared .. right 

Edit: GHB certainly is in the aphrodisiac section


----------



## B9

> No he was totally coherent, but wouldn't stop talking, coming up with ideas, views etc like someone on coke (but without the shithead arrogance of coke - it was all good natured)




That was lateish on day 3 if anyone is remotely interested .


----------



## AuraithX

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> YES YES!!!!
> 
> I smoked 4mg in a light bulb, this stuff I 100x better than modafinil! No detailed report yet, as i feel good but the last thing I want to do is sit at a PC right now. It's been years since I got a nice speed rush like that..GOT THINGS TO DO!!!!!!


Really? Just curious..how are you measuring out your doses, got a .001 scale?


----------



## AuraithX

Wow! This stuff is brilliant for studying and show definitly replace Ritalin for ADHD!  I noticed no real body effect, but I was really speed, loss of appetite, the usual with any stimulant.

But the amazing thing is my mind just switched or something and I said "better do my homework" and I was typing up a report I had been trying to get myself to do for weeks! My head was so clear and focused (not exaggerating) usually when I'm doing my homework I make up every excuse in my mind to come talk to you guys lol. but not with this, I found myself thinking "okay I'll finish these three quotations then I'll post....okay one more" 

Sorry I'm rambling but it is an amazing drug for studying. btw I snorted about 3/4's of a 12mg pile so 7.5mg. 

After snorting you feel a sharp pain in your nose (like a cut) for about 20 seconds then it fades, I had to hold back from sneezing about 3 times which doesn't usually happen when I'm snorting stuff. and the drip is disgusting but since it's such a small amount i only had to taste it once

All from me the now!  Back to the homework

~AuraithX


----------



## Miss Peks

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> YES YES!!!!
> 
> I smoked 4mg in a light bulb, this stuff I 100x better than modafinil! No detailed report yet, as i feel good but the last thing I want to do is sit at a PC right now. It's been years since I got a nice speed rush like that..GOT THINGS TO DO!!!!!!


I wish you hadn't of mentioned that. :D

I've been telling my family about this, but they're skeptical about trying it and think I'm a bit of a nutter to say the least. Oh well, more for myself if I get any. :D


----------



## AuraithX

What is the duration of MDPV anywho?


----------



## Miss Peks

I found it to last about 5-6 hours, but it's different with every person. I will stress once again that it's not a drug that you should be redosing with though (at least not for hours afterwards), unless you like feeling panicky.


----------



## AuraithX

Heh, I am really tempted to do another wee bump as even though I can still definitely feel the drug, don't feel the same as 30min ago

i'm assuming 5-6 hours is the total duration? any clue on the peak?


----------



## Miss Peks

I think you should wait a few hours. Feeling panicky is really not a nice feeling at all.

As far as I can remember (it seems like a lifetime ago now) the peak lasted about 3 hours or so? Slightly different for everyone I'm sure though.


----------



## felix

I bet he's done it anyway. 

Nobody ever listens, I know I didn't.


----------



## AuraithX

The peak has came back again, I just went through a mad 10 minutes of depression lol....

What is it called when you suck the roof of your mouth on stimulants? (does it have a name?) Usually happens to me on Speed, MDA, and MDPV apparently. 

Thanks for the help pekkie. I think I will definitely sustaining from redosing, at least until I get more familiar with the chemical.


----------



## Mugz

i think that this chemical sounds interesting as it could possibly help me get some focus in my life and get on with things rather than just sit here and do nothing all day feeling shit,
are there any side effects such as pupil size changing or anything that would give away that i am under the influence of a drug, i know its legal and that but i dont want to be caught using it by anyone.


----------



## Miss Peks

mugabe said:
			
		

> i think that this chemical sounds interesting as it could possibly help me get some focus in my life and get on with things rather than just sit here and do nothing all day feeling shit,
> are there any side effects such as pupil size changing or anything that would give away that i am under the influence of a drug, i know its legal and that but i dont want to be caught using it by anyone.


No offence intended mugabe but I don't think you should be having ANY drugs right now.


----------



## Mugz

^^if it helps give people focus and drive to do things that theyve been putting off for a long time without any noticeable and damaging side effects then i think that this may be an exception


----------



## AuraithX

^ It made me feel like I was on coke a bit. So was clenching my jaw alot, sucking the roof of my mouth etc... very chatty

Didnt notice a increase in pupil size though.


----------



## Mugz

do you think it could be a good drug for the treatment of depression and concentration issues?


----------



## B9

> eh, I am really tempted to do another wee bump as even though I can still definitely feel the drug, don't feel the same as 30min ago




No do not be tempted!Then agaimn it might be the only way you realise we are telling you the truth!


----------



## AuraithX

zophen said:
			
		

> No do not be tempted!Then agaimn it might be the only way you realise we are telling you the truth!


Lol, I did not redose. all is good.


----------



## B9

^ Sensible person a rarity round here !


----------



## MrMoss

mugabe said:
			
		

> ^^if it helps give people focus and drive to do things that theyve been putting off for a long time without any noticeable and damaging side effects then i think that this may be an exception



But you'd end up redosing and end up a sketchy mess ... no offence


----------



## B9

mugabe said:
			
		

> do you think it could be a good drug for the treatment of depression and concentration issues?





NO !


----------



## MTGG

This sounds amazing and i'd love to give it a try. I was just thinking about tracking some down. I'm not generally a stimulant person and I have some night shifts coming up.

But do you know what? Fuck it. I need more legal sources Like a hole in the fucking head!

Hmmm.

* Searches google for trepanning instead*

Must...let...demons...out....


----------



## fastandbulbous

mugabe said:
			
		

> ^^if it helps give people focus and drive to do things that theyve been putting off for a long time without any noticeable and damaging side effects then i think that this may be an exception



Thing is, from what i've read of your relationship with drugs it'd very, very quickly turn into abuse and believe me when this stuff turns nasty on you it can make the strongest of people shit themselves. Also, with it being a fairly potent dopamine reuptake inhibitor, the compulsion to redose can reach a level comparable to coke feinding in some people (BTW - well done 
AuraithX in resisting a redose, especially if it's for doing work); your relationship with amphetamine does not give good omens as to how you'd deal with this stuff


You most probably think I'm a bastard as I keep posting the same thing whenever you mention a drug, but the image I have of you & your relationship with drugs is very similar to someone I knew for years who eventually ended up a hopeless junkie & alcoholic (actually died several years ago because he got so wasted he passed out face down into a pillow & asphyxiated from it). Don't go down that path as it really is a waste...


----------



## Tylerdurden

I smoked a good amount over last night, smoking anything from a bulb just makes me want to do more, and then more. I think I'll mix half of what I have with water for oral dosing and leave the rest for smoking. No panic attacks but I must have smoked 20mg once got in the swing of things, I guess less is more when you need to get work done. I ended up blasted on G too and didn't really know what to do with myself(lie still or keep busy). After 8ml GBL I finally passed out and woke up at 6:30 still wired. 

So far I've schnaffed it and smoked it, I will be performing oral acts later.


----------



## B9

FAO tylerdurden !

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=210790



> I'd advise reading it thoroughly before deciding MDPV is worth trying. Note also that an impurity has been reported in commercially available MDPV (see above thread pages 7 & 8 ). Those who have attempted to isolate this impurity (thanks hugo24) seem to think it may be pyrrolidine. If so, then the product should never be smoked as pyrrolidine is extremely destructive to the respiratory tract.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Thanks zophen! No more smoking for me!


----------



## B9

^ My pleasure !


----------



## Tylerdurden

I'm enjoying this stuff orally, nothing too hectic(I only took 6mg and I'm 84kg) but it isn't distracting, nor am I tempted to take more as last night when I was smoking it every 30mins. You just work and take pride in doing things well, plus I'm a little less aloof and slightly more talkative, yeah this ain't bad.

What about going the IM route? or plugging?


----------



## Medi57

What is your appetite like on it?
Do you have to remind yourself to eat?
Is it definately more concerntrating than distracting?


----------



## AuraithX

apatite?, totally out the window I ate lunch at 11am. didnt eat until 11am the following day. Excluding the pot noodle I forced down at 2pm which made me almost sick (this was due to the GBL, not the MDVP)

Also, I dosed at 8:30pm and could not sleep until 4:30am! I even dosed 1.5ml in desperation to get some sleep. If your taking it, take it early on in the day (3-4pm)

Yes, in my case it was a lot more concentrating that distracting.


----------



## Tylerdurden

"Build a fire for a man, he's warm for one night. Light a man on fire, he's warm the rest of his life." -Anon.


----------



## Tylerdurden

> What is your appetite like on it?



I can eat on the stuff, but then there are few drugs I can't eat on.


----------



## Mugz

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Thing is, from what i've read of your relationship with drugs it'd very, very quickly turn into abuse and believe me when this stuff turns nasty on you it can make the strongest of people shit themselves. Also, with it being a fairly potent dopamine reuptake inhibitor, the compulsion to redose can reach a level comparable to coke feinding in some people (BTW - well done
> AuraithX in resisting a redose, especially if it's for doing work); your relationship with amphetamine does not give good omens as to how you'd deal with this stuff
> 
> 
> You most probably think I'm a bastard as I keep posting the same thing whenever you mention a drug, but the image I have of you & your relationship with drugs is very similar to someone I knew for years who eventually ended up a hopeless junkie & alcoholic (actually died several years ago because he got so wasted he passed out face down into a pillow & asphyxiated from it). Don't go down that path as it really is a waste...



Well ive ordered some and plan on controlling my use, and you talk about my relationship with speed, using your analogy of a realtionship, it was more of a week long fling that i got bored of, not a addictive relationship, 
you dont know me at all, im going to take this stuff sensible as an aid to help me concentrate and sort my life out for once, 
and also i never liked coke when i tried that, did it twice and wondered what the fuss was all about, i just want something with no euphoria, and plenty of concentration and focus so i can get on with things rather that just sit in bed all day long.


----------



## AuraithX

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying this stuff orally, nothing too hectic(I only took 6mg and I'm 84kg) but it isn't distracting, nor am I tempted to take more as last night when I was smoking it every 30mins. You just work and take pride in doing things well, plus I'm a little less aloof and slightly more talkative, yeah this ain't bad.
> 
> What about going the IM route? or plugging?


Interesting.
So 4mg smoking
6mg oral
5mg snorted?


----------



## felix

mugabe said:
			
		

> Well ive ordered some and plan on controlling my use, and you talk about my relationship with speed, using your analogy of a realtionship, it was more of a week long fling that i got bored of, not a addictive relationship


I'm gonna stick up for mugabe here (for a change . There was a huge deal made over the whole 'I've just gummed some speed' episode, but it was no worse than anything I or many other people here have done. And I'm sure some of us have done much worse. 

You're a grown up mugabe, you've read all the advice here, and if you do decide to get some of this stuff you will hopefully take heed.


----------



## Mugz

thanks felix, that actually does mean a lot to me.


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Interesting.
> So 4mg smoking
> 6mg oral
> 5mg snorted?



Yeah, the doses were accurate(a friend's dad is a pharmacist) for all except the smoking part were I got a bit greedy, went home and just started tossing specks in the bulb, confident that G and benzos at hand would knock me out should I take too much.


----------



## AuraithX

^ Kay cheers.

Another question. Have you ever snorted above 10mg (at once?) if so, did you get a really strong sense of euphoria during the trip? 'cause so far there are very little people who actually say it has any euphoric aspect at all where as I found it stronger than cocaine. but I'm willing to bet all my doses have been above 10mg

I'm defo. going to dilute this in water next time if it's only a loss of 1mg extra to gain the ability to accurately measure my doses.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Nope, the abuse potential is too big, I'm a stimulant fiend but at this point in my life I really can't afford to go on a bender. I dumped all my remaining powder into water, 'tis easier to behave if I can't schnaff it or smoke it.

I got some pretty decent euphoria smoking it, but redosing didn't bring it back.


----------



## AuraithX

Hmm..fair enough, Guess I'll just have to wait until someone else gets a batch :D

and I agree I could easily see myself redosing to keep the feeling if I wasn't so scared of the sketchyness & paranoia f&b and others mentioned

I don't think I will be purchasing again until exam time for that very reason!


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Shazam! I've ordered a gram. No idea how long it will take for delivery but I'm looking forward to it  I've tried it before and found it enjoyable enough. Bit of energy, alertness etc. Should come in handy considering I'm such a lazy shite


----------



## Tylerdurden

I've just woken up, had 8mg in apple juice before getting out of bed, today should be interesting!


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Shazam! I've ordered a gram. No idea how long it will take for delivery



Less than you think, I was pleasantly surprised.

Today was fab, F&B put it well,no distracting euphoria, no urges to do more, just pleasure to be had from doing a job well. I ate it a 8:30 and started coming down around 16:30, just perfect! I gradual comedown too.


----------



## Mugz

how fast is the onset when taken orally


----------



## Tylerdurden

After 10 minutes I could feel initial effects, it gradually got stronger over an hour. Mugabe if you really want to use it for work I suggest mixing it with water it's less  tempting that way.


----------



## Mugz

yeah im gonna get a 250ml bottle fill it with water and then put the 250mg i have inside it and mix and then just take about 8ml before work


----------



## B9

> * Searches google for trepanning instead*




you read *His Dark Materials* MTGG ?


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Just woke up to find its arrived. Had 5-7.5mg, snorted. Feeling pretty good atm. Nice head buzz, energy etc.

Just gave my mum 5mg in a capsule 

Pleased so far


----------



## Miss Peks

Tangerine Dream said:
			
		

> Just woke up to find its arrived. Had 5-7.5mg, snorted. Feeling pretty good atm. Nice head buzz, energy etc.
> 
> Just gave my mum 5mg in a capsule
> 
> Pleased so far


Careful there! She might want you to join her in doing the housework.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Haha, she's not feeling anything yet, I might give her 2 or 3mg more.

If anything she'd try and get me to do paperwork


----------



## felix

^ Get her to plug it.  :D


----------



## Tangerine Dream

She wouldn't even rail it. 8)

Mums eh?


----------



## tribal girl

I like the sound of your mum Tango. What with all her efforts for PETA and all. It's official-she rocks! :D


----------



## Tylerdurden

I find this stuff lasts ages and works wonderfully, but for the past week I've been taking it at 8:15am on the dot(i've been preparing it the night before in apple juice next to my alarm clock). At 2 am the next evening I still can't sleep!!!!! Does it really last that long?

The whole week i used G to get to sleep, but that can't go on. Valerian root and melatonin worked well last night though, slept like a baby.


----------



## Miss Peks

Hrmmmm, I didn't have the effect of it lasting that long actually and I'd say it's highly unusual. (unless you're doing top up lines) Sure you're not having shit loads of caffiene during the day? I know it sounds ridiculous, but perhaps have a look at what you're eating and drinking throughout the day. 

How much are you having?


----------



## Tylerdurden

I worded that wrong, not till 2 am the next evening, 2am that evening(next day) 

I've been taking around 9mg orally in the morning, no caffeine and no re dosing during the day.


----------



## Miss Peks

Hrmmmm ok. 9mg is a fair bit!

I think the normal dose is about 5-7mg. If you want to sleep at night then it's probably a good idea to stay around that dosage. Bit hard when you're an amphetamines fan eh?


----------



## Tylerdurden

Yeah, it is hard...it just makes work fun somehow!


----------



## MDPVagrant

Greets to all... first post here on bluelight (old hand on some other substance-related forums though).

Someone I know is well into their third 100mg purchase of MDPV at the moment, and although definitely overusing/sleep deprived is pretty OK at this point.  He's really big into harm reduction though, and has access to certain meds like enalapril and atenolol for blood pressure and other cardiac symptoms, not to mention benzos, sedative/hypnotics, phenibut and other substances that suppress the tendency toward panic/anxiety in higher doses.  

The worst this stuff has done is erode away a good deal of his self-control... it's very difficult to resist 'chasing' after effects for foolish lengths of time, not to mention it produces cravings starting a few hours after wearing off and lasting at least a day or two.  I understand it's really nothing compared to meth or coke, but standalone/lacking perspective it can look bad to some people.

This guy has been dosing so far by initially mixing 100mg MDPV powder with 50-100ml of water and either administering it intranasally (repeated small amounts) via pump mist sprayer, or rectally in one or two larger doses.  He hasn't done it rectally for a while now, as this can unpredictably slow absorption and draw the effects WAY out (particularly sleeplessness).  So can too much intranasal use too, as it builds up a blood level eventually... but it's much more predictable and easier to control.

He did experience a bout of serious depression after the first 100mg was gone, but could have been contributed to by any number of a wide variety of factors.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and report on this fellow's discoveries.


----------



## MTGG

mtgg may be about to wright a on the road novel for the chemical generation of late cpital.

aLL I NEE I THE ENDLESS SPOOL OF PAPER TO REEL OF MY STIMULATED GIBBERINGS.

CAPSLOCK CONTROL MIGHT ALSO HELP


----------



## MTGG

so how long till it kicks in. about 6mg with water oral


----------



## Miss Peks

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Greets to all... first post here on bluelight (old hand on some other substance-related forums though).
> 
> Someone I know is well into their third 100mg purchase of MDPV at the moment, and although definitely overusing/sleep deprived is pretty OK at this point.  He's really big into harm reduction though, and has access to certain meds like enalapril and atenolol for blood pressure and other cardiac symptoms, not to mention benzos, sedative/hypnotics, phenibut and other substances that suppress the tendency toward panic/anxiety in higher doses.
> 
> The worst this stuff has done is erode away a good deal of his self-control... it's very difficult to resist 'chasing' after effects for foolish lengths of time, not to mention it produces cravings starting a few hours after wearing off and lasting at least a day or two.  I understand it's really nothing compared to meth or coke, but standalone/lacking perspective it can look bad to some people.
> 
> This guy has been dosing so far by initially mixing 100mg MDPV powder with 50-100ml of water and either administering it intranasally (repeated small amounts) via pump mist sprayer, or rectally in one or two larger doses.  He hasn't done it rectally for a while now, as this can unpredictably slow absorption and draw the effects WAY out (particularly sleeplessness).  So can too much intranasal use too, as it builds up a blood level eventually... but it's much more predictable and easier to control.
> 
> He did experience a bout of serious depression after the first 100mg was gone, but could have been contributed to by any number of a wide variety of factors.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hello and report on this fellow's discoveries.


Thankyou so much for your findings on MDPV, very helpful indeed.  I can see myself having little self control with this substance, so I've decided to keep away for awhile. It's a shame really, but I don't want to take that risk. 

Does anyone else have any findings like this?


----------



## Jackal

I just got in on this. Currently @work on 8mg first time


----------



## B9

MDPV =MUCHO super dooper sex = A GOOD THING! ~ In my humble opinion!


----------



## Jackal

Et is naiice! ...


----------



## MTGG

i dont get that much off it. reckon ive done 20 over the course of the day. SSRis shoudn;t mute i shoud they. Saying that my brother took 8 and he didnt get so much. 

100mg in 100mls for ease of dropping. Very subtle to say the least. Want to redose I cant see myself getting to cracked out from something that feels like a mild caffiene buzz.


----------



## MDPVagrant

zophen said:
			
		

> MDPV =MUCHO super dooper sex = A GOOD THING! ~ In my humble opinion!


Definitely... kicks some butt in that department, although not #1 IMO.

P.S. if it feels like a mild caffeine buzz, something's wrong... not gonna have the kick of coke or meth, but it should be immediately obvious it's far superior to caffeine.  Unless maybe a person has a strong tolerance to stimulants built up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aw what, so it is good then?

The first few pages make it seem like it isn't really that enjoyable, just something that allows you to focus..?


----------



## MDPVagrant

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Aw what, so it is good then?
> 
> The first few pages make it seem like it isn't really that enjoyable, just something that allows you to focus..?


Purely subjective... depends what you're looking for in a high.  It's a pretty good sex drive booster, starts building up euphoria at higher doses/over longer periods, does help with focus/concentration, combines well with certain other substances e.g. kratom, not to mention is dirt cheap per-dose.  

The only way a person's gonna decide if it's "good" (for them) is to try it, same as any other substance.  Some people think coke is rubbish... others love it to death (maybe even their own 8)).


----------



## AuraithX

It was certainly euphoric whenever I had it, although I only ever snorted it. And at estimated amounts, I could've been snorting 30mg at a time.


----------



## MTGG

^ I have found I had to take15mg to get any kind of real noticable effect.

anyone no succeptible it is to heat?

The idea being to take known liquid amount and evapourate water, therefore providing a known amount of powder?

Yes i know Im a cheap non scale buying bastard.


----------



## MTGG

on the upside i have found it to be like a cross between spped and coke with none of the nasty gurning. and very little crash. Took approx 18 yesterday and still slept well. Rather too well since i missed my gym appointnment. How very predictable 8( 

However I have onlky just remebered I have failed to eat anything all yesterday or today. I dont feel hungry either. So im losing weight anyway.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Last night I got greedy and tried to snort a teaspoon of MDPV solution, URGGGG!


----------



## MTGG

so i the genral consesus that you need to take aboutr 10 to get effects. admittedly i was up until  4am but i was out anyway.

Saying that the herculean amount may be due to the herculean amounts of valium and G i had in my system!

(Do not try any of these stunts at home. Mixing 6 pints, 10 grams ofghb and 100mg valium is dangerous and possibly fatal. For lightweights   )

back to my question. can i dehydrate my 10 mls to get 10mg of powder. I do like snortering)


----------



## MTGG

aaah. I see tyler. Snorting the liquid.


----------



## Tylerdurden

I guess you could, but with a tiny amount like that, I'd guess most of it would go missing.

You need so much less when plugged, 4-5mg max, and lasts around 3-4hours.


----------



## MTGG

Here goes...

Now I feel likone of those webcam girls that inserts things at the command of others


----------



## Tylerdurden

Take Ur Medz Bitch!


----------



## MTGG

Its always a chore trying to squeeze the last bits out of this modified ketchup bottle.

And it tickles more than the gerbil.


----------



## Jackal

Yesterday I had 9mg(estimate) first time - quite subtle @ work.

Today I put batteries in my scales and drank 10ml of 100ml water that had 100mg MDPV in it. Two and a half hours later(now) in the office getting rushes in my stomach Got an hour long 121 meeting in an hour aswell!!


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Its always a chore trying to squeeze the last bits out of this modified ketchup bottle.
> 
> And it tickles more than the gerbil.



HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Tylerdurden

No word from emptygee, he's either:

1) Raping emporium.us

2) see point 1

3) see point 2


----------



## fastandbulbous

It develops a tolerance reasonably quickly once you start using it as a sexual stimulant as you have a tendancy to redose on a regular basis. The worst example of that I've personally experienced was administering 15-20mg IM every hour for about 4 hours while indulging in sexual perversity. Funnily enough, after orgasm I didn't really need any depressant drug to take the edge off (did 1ml of GBL anyway), which would have been needed if I'd not been making the beast with two backs (mind you, that sort of dosing regeime makes for some of the most intense orgasms I've ever had - being left a limp twitching body afterwards - and subject to all sorts of pisstaking by my other half!)


----------



## Jackal

Well, I redosed more MDPV after work. went to the pub, smoked weed. drank beer, walked home.

Currently 100 pages into "A Briefer History Of Time8(  No sleep yet . . . . . I can pick up my G from the missed delivery office in the morning tho


----------



## B9

*^not To Be Smoked *!!!!!! Due To The Impurities ! 

Very Damaging To Lung Tissue !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDPVagrant

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> It develops a tolerance reasonably quickly once you start using it as a sexual stimulant as you have a tendancy to redose on a regular basis. The worst example of that I've personally experienced was administering 15-20mg IM every hour for about 4 hours while indulging in sexual perversity.


Agggh... surprised you don't find IM injections unpleasant and PAINFUL (or maybe you do, LOL).  I could be convinced to try skin-popping one of these days tho, with those tiny insulin needles diabetics use...

Agree about the tolerance, altho it seems to creep up pretty gradually when taken via oral routes.  It certainly doesn't go up as fast as coke can, and with the price MDPV can be had there's little to complain about.

P.S. Someone I know recently stopped using MDPV abruptly and experienced no withdrawal symptoms (aside from catching up on his sleep/food as would be expected).  I guess this fellow did have an eye on the mailbox, but that's not the same thing as withdrawal.  Similar to coke in that regard -- if there's none available it's just no big deal, but if it's around he's usually doing some.


----------



## MTGG

dont know where this 5mg and over cam from. Ive been dosing 20-30 a day. still slept quite well. only 2 benzos 2.

Saying that i just dosed another 10 so maybe ill discover how much it will keep me awake!


----------



## MTGG

oh. so theres a comdedown then


----------



## Jackal

On Friday I mixed 100mg MDPV in 100ml of water.

Since then I have left about 80ml of the resulting suspension in the fridge uncovered. 

Would anybody be able to tell me if there is a limit to the amount of time I can use this for? 

Basically, I want to use it before work in the morning as it looks like no sleep tonoght:/


----------



## fastandbulbous

It'll last as long as pop if you keep the top screwed on. BTW is should be in solution, not suspension at 100mg/100ml (0.1% w/w). ?Heat it in a microwave (it'll kill any bugs already in there as well) and it should dissolve - suspensions always run the risk of getting a fuck off dose by accident as it's not evenly distributed


----------



## delusionaae

hello,
I'm new here on this forum  although I have been reading it for a few years. sorry for my poor english 

and this stuff... is really good!
2,5 - 3mg taken orally is enough for me to concentrate on work. it also has anxiolytic properties for me in such dose. 5mg is a little euphoric and speedy... and also gives me a little nausea (I wonder if it is caused by the impurities). sometimes with a little crash after few hours, and a speedy and euphoric feeling when the crash goes off. no problem with falling asleep.

it really changes my life, I'm not so depressed, I can see many pespectives and I am really able to focus on anything I want. and everything without irritation and the body load that comes with usage of amphetamines.

I wonder how MDPV works on human brain. I just can't find any information on this chemical on the Internet.

mixing it with alcohol is bad for me - I feel sober all the time and after a few drinks I become just paranoid.


BTW, beware of mixing it with speed  I gave 2,5mg to my friend who earlier took some speed... after one hour he was jumping, running, screaming, rapidly talking to everyone on the party (even the strangers). later he told me that he lost control of himself, he was doing something before thinking of doing it. but he enjoyed it


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ It's a dopamine reuptake inhibitor.

BTW it'll not  be the pyrrolidine causing the nausea, but the drug itself because of elevated dopamine levels. Most drugs of abuse that cause nausea (eg opiates, coke etc) when taken do so by the action of dopamine in the CTZ (vomit central!) in the brain


----------



## melange

so if i had to go with Methylphenidate or MDPV, which one should i choose, euphoria wise


----------



## Tylerdurden

MDPV most certainly for me, Ritalin has a terrible comedown and a shorter duration of action!

It seems to have lost it's luster for me though, the only thing it makes me these days on about 8mg plugged is horny, and oral doses of up to 12mg have almost no noticeable effect. I haven't been taking it daily and don't crave it so I wouldn't consider it addictive, at least not for me. I just gradually lost the urge to do it everyday. It is nice for going out drinking after about 5 pints I was ranting and raving last night, had a good time.

*waiting for my teradactle's 2c-e*


----------



## Jackal

I stayed up all wednesday night dosing on GBL as I had to be at the airport for 6am. At around 4:45 I dissolved 30mg MDPV in 2ml of GBL and got my cab 40 minutes later.

I had great fun wandering around the Airport before my flight grinning inanely at people and I even had this woman sitting beside me at one point going through an airport survey with a clipboard while I read the paper and answered her questions at the same time! Which was nice.


----------



## hungryghostredman

MTGG said:
			
		

> on the upside i have found it to be like a cross between spped and coke with none of the nasty gurning. and very little crash.


 I concur; I took about 10mg for my first time and felt enthusiastic all night, like red bull only more so. Very little comedown (possibly due to valium an GHB tho!)Could be useful . I wouldn't be tempted to redose as stimulants usually have a nasty effect on me (except ecstasy in moderation). 
    There seems to  have been a law of diminishing returns as far as effects of speed and coke/crack goes for me,
     The first time I took speed i had 6 hours of tingling euphoria flollowed by 4 hors of wired gurning insomnia.
     The next time it was more like 4 hours ditto 6 hours ditto
       and so on. If I take speed these days I get about 30 minutes slight euphoria followed by about 12 hours frantic insomniac masturbation. until it is shrunken and sore!
      Similarly with crack. The first time I smoked a rock the amazing high lasted a good ten minutes; these days it lasts for the time i hold the smoke in my lungs. This is why I don't like crack very much! As Will Self has a character in a novel say "the rush off crack is wanting more crack"


----------



## fastandbulbous

> As Will Self has a character in a novel say "the rush off crack is wanting more crack"



He's a right cynical bastard, Will Self... (funny with it though)


----------



## felix

jude101 said:
			
		

> I stayed up all wednesday night dosing on GBL as I had to be at the airport for 6am. At around 4:45 I *dissolved 30mg MDPV in 2ml of GBL* and got my cab 40 minutes later.


Woah. My initial uneducated kneejerk reaction to that was: 'THAT doesn't sound too clever'. 

No doubt I am wrong, comments please?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well one counteracts the other so well - MDPV prevents reuptake of dopamine and GBL (well GHB once it's in your bloodstream!) blocks it's release. I did look at the 30mg dosage though, but then I've never really tried it orally so I don't really know how much more it takes via the oral route (30mg is a fairly whopping dose snorted or rectally). 

I wouldn't have said more GBL (2ml will floor me) but less MDPV - I will find out about oral dosages out of curiosity now; I've just got a vision of something that v. light tan/eggshell colour tasting utterly revolting - one's rectum, thank fuck, doesn't contain any taste buds


----------



## MTGG

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> - one's rectum, thank fuck, doesn't contain any taste buds



Well that all depends on what ones sexual proclivities are though doesn't it?  

Fuck, first meatspin now this....I am becoming whom I fear most!


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I see it makes everyone a tad pedantic! 

Just had a ponder & realized that in my life I've squirted several litres of assorted druggy water up there... doesn't sound so good when you p[ut it that way!


----------



## Tylerdurden

^^^
I noticed now difficult it is to squirt your own bum with drugs. It would be so much easier if you could get someone to do it for you. Is there a polite way to ask for help with this?


----------



## Jackal

I must confess that by 3pm the following day I was fucking frazzled as hell. Like an Irish Zombie wandering the red light district


----------



## B9

MDPV = fucking fucking and more fucking it's driving me fucking mad !
 but it's good fun !


----------



## fastandbulbous

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> ^^^
> I noticed now difficult it is to squirt your own bum with drugs. It would be so much easier if you could get someone to do it for you. Is there a polite way to ask for help with this?



Not for us professionals - all you need is an oral dosage syringe (which I've got from when one of the cats had to have a liquide anti-inflammitory) and be able to reach your arse. All of this because there is no polite form of asking for help with rectally administering drugs (not really a spectator sport). Only important thing is NO NEEDLES!



> MDPV = fucking fucking and more fucking it's driving me fucking mad !
> but it's good fun !



Once that thought's in your head you'll find that you'll always be thinking about sex on MDPV - it does get to be tiresome when you have wear/friction injuries yet your brain is still screaming 'more sex'. I don't want to think what would happen for someone using steroids & MDPV; they'd become like one of those 'rats on strings' dogs that always try to fuck cushions etc

If you're not in a relationship, MDPV will result in looking lopsided from one arm being more musclebound...   I've a funny feeling that this is the sting with this particular drug (like a pharmacological nymphomania where the lust is never sated) - sex related OCD!


----------



## Canis aureus

I'm unfortunately not a professional in this; I must ask: what is good amount of water to make rectal administration the best? How much is required, in other words? 5ml, or more? Is one ml enough?


----------



## Tylerdurden

I've tried a mini enema and almost sprained my arm. I wonder what those geniuses over at Drug Culture would have to say about asking for plugging help.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I've tried a mini enema and almost sprained my arm.



Are you sure you're putting it in the correct orifice - there should be no 'arm straining' or the like squirting 5ml of liquid up yer bum - it's a movement not that dissimilar to wiping your arse!


----------



## Tylerdurden

Maybe I've just got short arms. i couldn't get a proper angle. 


I've started a thread to discuss the social aspects of plugging around friends:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=283606


----------



## felix

^ Gold. :D


----------



## jam1e

ugh no way! i refuse to have anything up my ass ever again after having my bum fingered whilst pissed on holiday...  and it was horrible.

edit: i ment by my bird!


----------



## B9

> Maybe I've just got short arms. i couldn't get a proper angle.



Bring plenty underkegs to the town please tyler , there's a good fellow!


----------



## Refluxer

Fast n Bulby: Time for rectal exam?  I know you clean your drugs up before putting them up there, but I wonder what risks are involved anyway, and especially for those that don't clean their drugs before? I'm thinking of nasty sideproducts and things like cancer, etc. If someone does it two times a week or even every day which some people do, and have unpure substances they're probably putting some nasty stuff up there.

This is only an impulse thought I got, my mind is a bit "sped up" today...

Can't someone with experience put up a guide with photos for rectal admin? 

Also, doesn't solution drip out of your arse, or do you have to have your bum in a high level for a few minutes first?

It's wonderful what discussions get started on a board like this. :D


----------



## Refluxer

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> Maybe I've just got short arms. i couldn't get a proper angle.



Try lying on your side and use lube.


----------



## B9

12 hours sleep ~ the pleasure !


----------



## Mind_Movie

zophen said:
			
		

> 12 hours sleep ~ the pleasure !


jup, thats why i do it every day


----------



## melange

ok I would just like to add my quick opinion about mdpv 


have been experimenting with it a little bit for the first time yesterday - it is VERY potent, which you guys have already expressed - but to me it is not very pleasing - kind of like the strength of methamphetamine, but with out any of the good parts


----------



## B9

> kind of like the strength of methamphetamine, but with out any of the good parts



 Disagree completely ! kinda first time I used it I felt a bit jittery but with correct dosing over a period of a day or two it kicks the shot out of out stimulant I have ever tried ! 
  Really offer me cocaine ~ take MDPV anyday! ~ meth I wouldn;t use it now if you paid me !
  Horses for courses I guess!


----------



## B9

> jup, thats why i do it every day




You sleep 12 hours a day ? ~ clearly some genetic inheritance from alleged fairy tale character "Rip Van Winkle" That kind of oversleeping would make me tired!


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Have to agree with Mr Z here - MDPV is potent, but doesn't seem to have anything like the crazy potential of meth for most people. If I'd used meth the way I sometimes use MDPV, I'd be getting a giggle jacket (the ones with the extra long bits that tie behind your back) for Xmas.

BTW Refluxer - if a compound is carcinogenic, all you're doing is changing the site of where it begins by changing the route of administration (except for specific carcinogen/organ linkes like benzene & bladder cancer). I like to wash/clean things regardless of route of administration. Certain drugs have cytotoxic/carcinogenic compounds present as impurities if made by a certain route (eg. 1,3-dimethyl-2-phenylaziridine in meth made using RP/I) so if you know there's the possibility of them being present, your health choices are in your hands...

Plant extracted drugs are generally far, far better in this respect.


----------



## Mind_Movie

zophen said:
			
		

> You sleep 12 hours a day ? ~ clearly some genetic inheritance from alleged fairy tale character "Rip Van Winkle" That kind of oversleeping would make me tired!


see the vicious cycle?


----------



## Refluxer

FnB: Yeah, I know cleaning stuff up is better with all routes of administration. I think I was just going through the anal phase (known and taught by psychologists all over the world) again. 

Anyhow, have a nice weekend all of you.


----------



## B9

Mind_Movie said:
			
		

> see the vicious cycle?





Indeed I do ~ so clearly it hurts my eyes!


----------



## MDPVagrant

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> ^ Have to agree with Mr Z here - MDPV is potent, but doesn't seem to have anything like the crazy potential of meth for most people. If I'd used meth the way I sometimes use MDPV, I'd be getting a giggle jacket (the ones with the extra long bits that tie behind your back) for Xmas.


Ditto... IMO MDPV is far easier on the body & brain than either meth or coke.  Not that it qualifies as 'easy' tho... IME longer runs can still get messy.  Long term dopamine overload = psychosis, no matter how you cut it.  It just seems to take a lot longer & come on more gradually with MDPV.


----------



## B9

^ Yeah yep agreed !


----------



## visith

Has anybody used MDPV to treat ADD, and if so what dosage was used?  My last prescription was for twice daily Ritalin 15 mg.


----------



## MTGG

*fantastic*

God bless thiis most mental yet suble dopamergenic. 

 forget whether it actually releses doapmamine and forget to recyccyle it (ie likee on serotonin.) of functions as a D. strict reuptake inhibitor like Very clean. No real desire to redose, Kept reasobaly bouyant for ,yet falling short of euphori,.a few hours, no- to little comdedown.

I seem to remember a sermon talk like this about gbl a while ago. I cant see a dserie to redose as stims. arent my thing, and if i have cause to complain,  no doubt the parkisnons will put pay to my mdpv rebound thread.

Although must say gbl and mdpv, in strict advice against doing so in the bluelight's view on harm reduction mdpv and gbl make an excellent Bluelighters cocktail.. M.O.A. at users proclivitie

This morning, i wwoke, as is the epilogue to most of MTTG's sleeps, particularly of this season. with a profound inner  treulouness and d atigued alsmost to the point of somanbulism.

This was solved by my the adminitration of 2 blue 10 mg tablets of a known substance. (Sublingual as preferred)

Then imagine my deleight to have received an xmas card from my penfriend Gunther. The hangover vwhich had been very much dispatched by the ancxiolytic ingeted previously,

I then approx 15mg (insuflated, again preference, but  the author does not recomend  doses by eyeball alone, except for himself; thereby bringing an element of _revel_)ry to the sombre ritual of narcotic preperation and admininstration.). This has nearly killed me often.

_Rota fortuna_ had indeed, cast me upwards during these yule festivities, ffor although I was unable to make Xmess I receiveved in a christmas cracker a closeable make-up mirror designed as a credit card. Althoug clearly meant for the lady, deuced from its features; it was most beneficial as I dont carry enough to warrant a nandbag, but often have plenty of room in my wallet. Clearly providence is 'reflecting' the future, either a massively well paid job lined up for the new year, or a forune in vetinary bills. Knowing my love all all creatures, especially woodland pixies and the flutecore massive, it will likely be the latter.

Much apologies for missing 27th. Went tp boxing day party. came home slept. Ably asissted by a reacher frend from thailand, who had bough some local delicacy to sample. 

Otherthand tim skin until tomorrow at. Couldve probably borrowed cash. But erm provience plays it s hand.

Very philosophical today. Complet MDPV rant combine with valium and copious amounts of sticky thai...er...stick.


----------



## B9

^ Glad you had fun MTGG ~ happy this and that saturnalia/xmas/NYE and all the other 362 days of the year !


----------



## MTGG

So the BL filth method is far, far, more potent than orally dosing then?

This was celebrated witha certain track fromn a certain album. 10 bl points to those who guess the correct track!

EADD Plugs "stick it up yer arse", 3rd track, U2 new years day and most suitably contributed by Karboudjan.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=4102556&postcount=1


----------



## MTGG

weird mdpv works, thought fluoxetine had some slight dopaamine reuptake action to, merely as an anjunct ratgher than a function.

and g should block dopa release but goes hella nice with gbl. Nice legal redbull.

Indeed the ultimate bluelight cocktail= 4 grams ghb, 10mg mdpv,dissolved in deionised 5ml solution and then squirted up the arse at about the 2 inch point.

Fuck  

This is the point I need to go on the Trisha Goddard show and tell her about the evil depraved website that stole my innocence. 

The spaniel faced drug hater she is. I can just see that nodding fucking puppy head as I tell her the dopamine reuptake inhibitors were causing muscle tension and i nearly tore my sphincter. I'm certainly never giving a girl anal. Like ow, and it was the width of a pen. the oral syringe I mean. I can only imagine what a flute must be like up there.

Which brings me to another anecdote. I asked for a oral syringe to medicate my gerbil  , This being paramol boy shes having none of it.

We only do exchanges on the program she tells me. I said im not registering as an addict, becasue im not. Well u cant have any unless u  have dirty needles to exchange. I give her a look. She understands. 

I jsay i just need the one syringe no needle. Funny look ensues and she hands the standard meryseyside skag pack 5x5ml, no stericup, alcohol. U will need the needles she says. I hand them back. I am  exasperated and humiliated and annoyed and  already in a chemist busy with tuttingg daily mailers. 

So fuck it. I say "actually the syringe is so i can stick a solution of a rare analogue functioning as a dopamine reuptake inhibitor up my arse  for investigative purposes" and leave. 

Priceless expressions ensue  

Sorry. I digress. Mods if necessary start an "mtggs mdpv manic "thread, its increasingly the  prologue to my evenings as i dose up. and i notice my post rapidly sink as they are of no real value.


----------



## JB

MTGG said:
			
		

> So fuck it. I say "actually the syringe is so i can stick a solution of a rare analogue functioning as a dopamine reuptake inhibitor up my arse  for investigative purposes" and leave.
> 
> Priceless expressions ensue
> 
> .


LMAO


----------



## Kerrigan

I'm interested in this chemical, as I am with every 'new' drug that appears in our fair (well, maybe not) country!

All I'm concerned about is the effects it can have on one's liver; I can't drink alcohol for reasons pertaining to impaired hepatic functioning and the likes of MDMA leave me feeling painful afterwards, even nicotine gives me a sharp jolt of pain ten minutes after smoking a cigarette!

But if this is legal, then sources aren't really an issue for discussion, unless there are any particularly _bad_ ones out there, and believe me I've wasted money before on bechocolatepines and the ever elusive narchocolatics that people are _always_ searching for.

I'll give it a try, perhaps, and obviously post a trip report of my findings. However, due to my _also_ being a non-working lazy arse like F&B, I don't work and therefore will have to wait for the dear old government to pay me my DLA.

Is this something that should be snapped up quickly? I'm sure there'll be a law against it soon. Such petty torment, for something that isn't a crime. All of you: don't die whilst using this drug, otherwise it'll be all over the news and who wants to read a hypocritical story about some fool who killed himself with an overdose due to lack of knowledge regarding the substance in question? 

*Teaching* harm reduction; leaflests, billboards, television advertisements, less "talk to frank" and more "listen to the truth" might be a good idea. Or am I completely mistaken? Do take care of yourselves. %)


----------



## MTGG

^ although legal not a subject for source discussion. For obv. reasons

The pyrolidine 2% from popular suppliers is, however proven toxic, if inhaled. Toxicity by other methods i can find anything on.


Aside from tha,t it is ,as u know, what we euphemistically term a research chemical (peronsally i believe all pharmeceuticals are). Its not been clinically tested yet, the only guinea pigs thus far are the pyschonaughties.

If it kills off dopamine regulation through oxidation, there are some theoretical problems methinks.

another 5mg up the chuff then.


----------



## fastandbulbous

No, it the pyrrolidine pyrolysis products that are poisonous (nifty bit of alliteration eh?)


----------



## B9

^He means if you fucking burn it only then does it become a problem !

technobabbler


----------



## felix

Is 'My Monkey' the new version of 'SWIM'???  

Or are you actually giving your monkey drugs? You shouldn't be giving a talking monkey drugs, man.


----------



## Blowmonkey

kaustic said:
			
		

> I know its a bad idea to eyeball 5mg
> I feel that i am in no physical or mental danger, so dont worry



LOL.

Danger will robinson, danger! I think you are in mental danger when you decide it's okay for you to sniff whatever amount you and your friend guesstimated it to be.

Only one suggestion that I'm gonna make. Invest in a scale. It is mandatory equipment when you're fucking around with research chemicals.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Search for "liquid measurement" and you'll get some handy results. Your scale is good enough for that.


----------



## MDPVagrant

*Hyponatremia*

My monkey has gotten hyponatremia (low blood sodium) twice now after periods of MDPV use.  Probably because it's a diuretic and makes you piss every 5 mins, but if you constantly keep drinking non-salty liquids you risk this problem.  In my monkey's case he was constantly drinking soda, tea, water etc. without eating much for a couple days in a row.

The main symptom is extreme cravings for salty food, but this can take a while to appear & your lab rats will feel like utter sh*t in the meantime (muscle spasms/cramps, weakness, dizziness, headache, dry mouth, etc).  It could be dangerous if it gets bad enough, but IMO it's unlikely to be fatal in association with MDPV use.  I solved it both times by feeding large jars of salty pickles, & continuing high sodium intake for a day or two afterward.

Anyway, just wanted to report this as a potential issue.  Hyponatremia has also been associated with MDMA use, BTW.  Drinking Pedialyte or using electrolyte tablets while rolling on either drug may be a good idea.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I suppose GHB-Na salt would be the perfect thing to deal with the hyponatremia!


----------



## MTGG

health warning: never having been led into a false sense of security by administering during bzp binge, eyeball 1/10th of 250mg for insufflation.
'
Uber-crack


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I think you need to have a quick peek at the 'moderation is the key' thread . 25mg of MDPV would have me bouncing off the walls for fuckin' ages


----------



## AuraithX

Heh, since the introduction of this thread to bluelight the most popular source keeps going out of stock


----------



## MDPVagrant

AuraithX said:
			
		

> Heh, since the introduction of this thread to bluelight the most popular source keeps going out of stock


Does it?  This is the first time I've seen it out of stock since my friend first took interest in it, which is a bit worrysome.... there's really no substitute either price-wise or in terms of relative safety and efficacy.  

The next best (legal/easily available) stand-ins are most likely propylhexedrine and methylone, the former being too hard on the body and the latter too expensive for anything more than very occasional use.  Of course, my friend could always use a long period of unavailability to quit stims completely, but it's not bloody likely.


----------



## Jackal

^

Definitely rules sleep out of the equation anyhow!


----------



## MDPVagrant

jude101 said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Definitely rules sleep out of the equation anyhow!


Jah yeah, sleep is highly overrated...


----------



## fastandbulbous

One thinks it may be becoming too popular - I'd give it a maximum of 6 months before one of the arse-wipe tabloids does a story about 'this terrible new high destroying our nations youth'. No doubt some hack who occasionally trawls BL for lurid stories is at this very moment formulating a shock expose. As such I think we really need to make sure that no-one does anything stupid that lands them in an A&E dept as tabloid horror stories + A&E admissions = modification order to the Misuse of Drugs Act and this is too good a thing to have fucked up in that way (but I know it's bound to happen).

Sorry, I know Sundays can be morose days at the best of times, but as it becomes more widespread the chances of a fuckwit doing what they do best gets greater & greater. Anybody with a real thing for it should consider getting a loan & buying a shitload now while they still can (I'll be remortgaging my house! )


----------



## Jackal

I think once my last few crumbs are gone that will be the end of it for a good while. 

I had a speed/weed psychosis thing on the tail end of a few days awake during the summer and I find that while the effects are in no way as pronounced with MDPV, I should probably not do too much of it.


----------



## MDPVagrant

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> One thinks it may be becoming too popular


I doubt it... kratom is _vastly_ more popular, and the DEA has been aware of it for quite some time now.  It's even on their official "Drugs and Chemicals of Concern" list.  And it's still legal as apple pie.  The DEA seems to move at a snail's pace these days, unless it's something that can be used to make meth (which MDPV cannot, of course).


> Anybody with a real thing for it should consider getting a loan & buying a shitload now while they still can (I'll be remortgaging my house! )


I ran this by my MDPV-using friend, and he did a double-take.  He told me to ask you if you were familiar with the story of the rats hooked to the cocaine supply, with self-administration lever made available.  He said the main problem for those poor rodents was that they had a real _shitload_ available.  Yep, stocked to the gills, they were.


----------



## Tylerdurden

I've been doing it with base, tis a very nice combo, apart from chewing the ears of random strangers my concentration is fabulous! It's been a highly productive weekend.

*off for another line*

I personally find schnaffing gives the most pleasant buzz, the real tranquil euphoria of sitting back and thinking "yeah! that's tha way it should be!".


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I ran this by my MDPV-using friend, and he did a double-take. He told me to ask you if you were familiar with the story of the rats hooked to the cocaine supply, with self-administration lever made available. He said the main problem for those poor rodents was that they had a real shitload available. Yep, stocked to the gills, they were.



The rats didn't have a wife who will put it somewhere and only give access to set amounts on set dates (no pathetic pleading is tolerated)!


----------



## B9

MDPV !!!!   The story continues ~ avoid giving anything other than little amounts to people whom hoover it up like heavily cut cocaine ~ the resultant psychosis is quite the real deal !



    Quote from psychotic person later ~ "unbelievably so "!


----------



## MTGG

^ agreed. Lovely @ the 5mg or 10mg preferably swallowed.

But past that point it truly is the devils smegma. And it nearly always ends up past that point, until 5 days down the road, the white noise effect kicks in and the previous egotism reaches its absolute condition which is paranoia.

Much as i love being able to get radio stations through the hissing of the boiler, after a certain point it becomes the ultimate modern day reality show, with a running commentary about everything I'm doing.


Very unpleasant

MTGG /"All the other housemates have gone to bed...except for one"


----------



## Tylerdurden

> with a running commentary about everything I'm doing.



i have that all the time, drives me mad, won't someone please turn it off!! funnily enough, with sleep deprivation from speed after the second day you reach that sweet spot(a day or two before the psychosis) when things become beautifully simple once the inner narrator has gone to bed leaving the body up to it's impulses and whims. Heat and direct sunlight speed up this state of whizzgnosis by about a day.


----------



## B9

> Much as i love being able to get radio stations




yep I could never forget "shadow radio"  which used to broadcast personally to me from orbit in conditions which blocked all other signals ~ the things I know that you don't ~ oh these aliens know their stuff alright !


----------



## Tylerdurden

^^^^
  

One can only joke about psychosis, since it's never a laughing matter when it actually happens.


----------



## Tylerdurden

*line time*


----------



## General alcazar

Fastandbulbous - the wife no longer performs this service for me because of the pathetic, incessant pleading which has driven her bonkers. In fact, a while back the wife threw the entire stash I gave her to hold at me and told me to just do it all and get it over with. 
Now I stash it in a space geographically separated from me so that it is too much of a pain to get at easily. This helps undermine the compulsion. In this way, MDPV is addicting very much like cocaine...


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> Fastandbulbous - the wife no longer performs this service for me because of the pathetic, incessant pleading which has driven her bonkers. In fact, a while back the wife threw the entire stash I gave her to hold at me and told me to just do it all and get it over with.


That may actually be the best approach to MDPV, as with coke -- buy in smaller amounts and just do it/get it over with.  Don't buy it again unless prepared to use until it's gone.  Seems fairly effective, albeit more expensive that way.


> Now I stash it in a space geographically separated from me so that it is too much of a pain to get at easily.  This helps undermine the compulsion.


Not a bad idea either, IF it works for a particular person.  For others it may not work so well.


> In this way, MDPV is addicting very much like cocaine...


It doesn't seem to start out as bad as cocaine... IMO it only gets really compulsive after being used steadily for awhile (which is of course very easy to do, given the low price and absence of many of the nastier amphetamine-type side effects).

BTW guys, the usual MDPV source is "off the air" and the site's been inaccessible for over 24 hours.  Let's hope the condition is only temporary, or this whole discussion may become academic.  On second thought, that might not be such a bad thing... life is short and there truly are better things to do than sit in one place and compulsively redose until blood oozes out your eyeballs.


----------



## Mona Lisa

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> That may actually be the best approach to MDPV, like with coke -- buy in smaller amounts and just do it/get it over with.  Don't buy it again unless prepared to use until it's gone.  Seems pretty effective, albeit more expensive.
> 
> Not a bad idea either, IF it works for a particular person.  For others it may not work so well.
> 
> It doesn't seem to start out as bad as cocaine... IMO it only gets really compulsive after being used steadily for awhile (which is of course very easy to do, given the low price and absence of many of the nastier amphetamine-type side effects).
> 
> BTW guys, the usual MDPV source is "off the air" and the site's been inaccessible for over 24 hours.  Let's hope the condition is only temporary, or this whole discussion may become academic.  On second thought, that might not be such a bad thing... life is short and there truly are better things to do than sit in one place and compulsively redose until blood oozes out your eyeballs.



If they have been raided, do you think the police might seize their computers/look at PayPal logs to also come after people who have ordered from them?


----------



## felix

^ Is that something to be worried about? It's LEGAL, isn't it? 8(

And so is the other thing they sell.


----------



## Mona Lisa

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> ^ Is that something to be worried about? It's LEGAL, isn't it? 8(
> 
> And so is the other thing they sell.



I'm not so sure about in the UK.  In fact, I believe that the police raided several people who merely purchased RCs during a crackdown about three years ago.  They had already got their stuff delivered several weeks beforehand but went after them anyway, based on electronic records from what I udnerstand.


----------



## felix

Sorry, that was a rhetorical question.

As far as 'we' know, both MDPV and methylone are legal in the UK. Still waiting for someone to contradict this.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yes they are legal in the UK, so anybody purchasing them has commited no offence under British law. Not wanting to be a smarty arse, but what is or isn't legal comes down to specifuc chemical variations (if you're talking abpout the PEA/tryptamine derivatives paragraphs) so you don't need a legal bod to tell you wheether there legal or not (unlike analog act countries where it must be a nightmare), an organic chemist will do


----------



## Mona Lisa

I'm sure this is true but another thought just occured to me:  in all fairness, if the British authorities became aware of certain individuals making regular and/or large purchases of either methylone or mdpv from the said RC site, wouldn't it be logical for the police to then presume that these customers were also probably taking or possessing illegal drugs such as coke or e?  They would almost certainly find something illegal in their house if they decided to get a warrent.

It seems unfair that the police can get warrents to search people when they haven't even broken any law but my understanding is t*hat they only need to have some suspicion,* at least here in the UK.

This seems worth bearing in mind, especially under the terrorism acts and criminal justice bills that gave the British police far more sweeping search powers.  It would seem to me that all this is a murky game.

I can't help it, I realise I probably sound paranoid as Hell, but it seems worth it to point this out to people, especially if the police ever wanted to carry out a major crackdown.  I'm just trying to *warn against complacency*.


----------



## haribo1

Has any madman mixed cocaine with MDPV?


----------



## Mona Lisa

Not that I'm aware of, but I seem to remember reading how people have mixed it with Speed or 'Base'.


----------



## haribo1

You couldn't point me towards it, I suppose? (I mean the trip reports)


----------



## Mona Lisa

This would be the typical assumption, though of course, people may do legal highs as an alternative to illegals.  

I would also think the police would have higher priorities unless someone were ordering tonnes of the stuff in what would appear to be an intention to supply, say, mdpv as cocaine (especially as it's cheaper).  

Methylone, on the other hand, is far more expensive than MDMA (at least in the UK), and needs larger amounts for similar effects so would not be economically viable for selling on as E.  Would have thought the police would be more concerned about mdpv in such a case, as it could more economically passed on as strong speed or even Coke.

And if the person (contrary to your assumption) in question didn't have any illegal drugs in their possession/in their house, I woudln't have thought there would be much the police could do to them, at least at the present time (unless there was obvious evidence they were trying to sell on as an illegal substance) But it's a hassle one could be doing without, of course.

I personally have turned to legals as a way of not breaking the law.  I want to get British nationality and even a minor criminal record for something like possession could put paid to that.  It's not worth the risk, which is one of the reasons I'm so happy about the legal alternatives.  

But I also agree with Fast and Fabulous that it will probably only be a matter of time before things like methylone and particularly mdpv are eventually fully scheduled (probably before the end of the year).  After all, it could well be that piperazines such as BZP will be fully classified sometime in the Spring when NZ also probably criminalizes party pills with piperazines (especially BZP) in them.  mCPP will also probably go as it can be passed off as MDMA.


----------



## jah

Everyone seems  a bit nervous , about the authorities, for good reason.
But in this case, I think  there was just a  a technical problem with their  website !!!


----------



## Mona Lisa

Yes, this is true!   But I (and Lev) are just pointing out how people need to be careful and discreet.  Though it might be tempting to place a large order so to stock up, it might be safer to only order perhaps three times a year at sensible amounts.

In a way, it pisses me off to feel paranoid if one is not actually breaking any law; but it would seem that the premise of being completely innocent until proven guilty is no longer the case (as the DEA and Criminal Justice/Terrorism Acts) show.  Our governments in the US and Britain are veering more towards the Napoleonic code.

This really pisses me off in principle, but if you want to survive, I think it has to be borne in mind.  So call legals are probably in fact more likely, a grey area legally.


----------



## jah

I agree, If people start ordering large amounts of it, it will  definitely raise some eyebrows!


----------



## Mona Lisa

But of course, the question is, where do you draw the line?  (no pun intended) :D


----------



## Tylerdurden

Why don't these guys get clued up like online pharms? Host anonymously from some fiscal paradise, and send packages with a dummy return address, as for credit card processing, an intermediary in said fiscal paradise could charge cards and pass the cash on to the supplier with e-gold to a Swiss bank account. No paper trails, nothing.


----------



## General alcazar

Karaboudjan, you are the first boat capt. Haddock commanded when he met Tintin. Is the BWahahah a reference to Don Kanonji from Bleach ? Maybe I'm finding associations that are not there, but if you like Tintin, you might like anime. 
Back on topic, always be careful and discreet kids. the more discreet the longer the menu of molecules.. There is always a careful balance with LE between prohibiting something and not drawing attention to it. If they schedule MDPV when few know about it, it could backfire and create a demand. So keep it on the down-low !


----------



## fastandbulbous

> But I also agree with Fast and Fabulous



Who? Never heard of him, but he sounds like a dodgy fucker...


----------



## MDPVagrant

They're legal in the U.S. too, if they aren't sold for purposes of human consumption (and our favorite seller makes that quite clear in the docs accompanying said RC's).


			
				Lev said:
			
		

> I'm in agreement with this.  Don't wish to sound like an ass, but if you have MDMC or MDPV in the house, its highly likely you'd have something illegal there too.....


I sure don't.  Not a single illegal thing whatsoever.  I don't get the connection either, why is it highly likely?


			
				Mona Lisa said:
			
		

> This would be the typical assumption, though of course, people may do legal highs as an alternative to illegals


Exactly.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> They're legal in the U.S. too, if they aren't sold for purposes of human consumption



Ah, but in the US, if you're caught with it prepared for ingrstion in some way, you're fucked. In this country,(UK) if it's not a controlled drug and is prepared for your use and yours alone you are not commiting any offence, even if you were to drink it in front of them (I was going to say,'shove it up your arse in front of them, but then its indecent exposure (or some other dodgy public indecency charge)


So much for 'and so to bed'. I looked at the time & thought it'd be easirer to stay awake to make breakfast for us, then crash once my beloved goes to work (I could leave a note,'you know where things are, it's not rocket science' and go to bed now, but it wouldn't be restful )


----------



## Grrrrr

What if you were to openly give it to friends and/or sell it? Surely if it's not a controlled drug then dealing it is no more of an offence than say selling something with caffeine in?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Grrrrr said:
			
		

> What if you were to openly give it to friends and/or sell it? Surely if it's not a controlled drug then dealing it is no more of an offence than say selling something with caffeine in?



There are laws concerning adminsiration of noxious substances to persons on the statute book that they could try and use, but I think it requires co-operation from the person receiving it to be worth prosecuting


----------



## haribo1

^^Exactly.


----------



## Mind_Movie

MDPV lacks empathy.
(the first and only time i did it)...


----------



## cakehead

..........other people have emotions?


----------



## Tylerdurden

> Is MDPV "better" than Ritalin? It's sure a lot cheaper



I'd say it's a head to head race, MDPV takes a while for the lovely dopamine euphoria to take hold, while ritalin hits you instantly if you schnaff enough of it in one go, but Ritalin comedown are horrible. Any stim comedown is bad if you've been going at it for days, but do 80mg of Ritalin in one line and about two hours later if you don't re-dose you'll be a sack of jittery paranoia as in MAKE IT GO AWAY!!!!!! ARGGGGGG!!!!!.


----------



## B9

What constitutes a LARGE order ?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Karaboudjan said:
			
		

> Is MDPV "better" than Ritalin? It's sure a lot cheaper



Virtually everything is better than methylphenidate (Ritalin) (well except ephedrine which is fuckin' horrendus as a stimulant), so yes MDPV pisses all over methylphenidate IMO. even if it wasn't for MDPV's pervert potential!


----------



## B9

Yes we all agree, almost anyway, MDPV is jolly decent and completely unabuseble , (ahem 8(   )


----------



## glitterbizkit

I would like to offer a formal thank you prayer to the Holy MDPV deity for helping me focus 100% on essay writing without distraction, for the first time ever!


----------



## haribo1

I felt stimulated by MDPV, but not happy. Edgey as well. Not much fun. Will try for work though...


----------



## Miss Peks

Yeah, I tend to agree that it would be much better for work purposes. Personally I thought it was ok but nothing all that special for social purposes.


----------



## Grrrrr

Ok we've had a fun day together MDPV but please LET ME SLEEP


----------



## fastandbulbous

pekkie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tend to agree that it would be much better for work purposes. Personally I thought it was ok but nothing all that special for social purposes.



Depends upon the social purpose that's intended!


----------



## General alcazar

Well, that's entirely subjective, fastandbulbous. For my monkeys, there is minimal sexual enhancement at all, as well as some degree of sexual dysfunction, which goes away when it wears off. My monkeys feels cheated, since this seems to be effective for many in that way. Taking that aspect out of the picture, it is only useful as a motivator to accomplish work...


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well yes if it doesn't work as a sexual stimulant, it isn't going to have that much appeal (that's stimulants in general though)


----------



## felix

Grrrrr said:
			
		

> Ok we've had a fun day together MDPV but please LET ME SLEEP


LOL, ah bless, poor little grrrr. %) 

I know what that's like. Uniquely, MDPV is a drug that I have no compulsion to try again.


----------



## B9

> MDPV is a drug that I have no compulsion to try again.



Used at the correct dosages following a fairly rigid regime, MDPV is a super dooper drug  ! Get it wrong and it's a nightmare  !


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Used at the correct dosages following a fairly rigid regime, MDPV is a super dooper drug



You mean as much as possible when you're naked with your beloved - that's a fairly rigid regieme 

God I'm reduced to double entendres - what a crap Friday night


----------



## B9

^No actually I mean what I said! I think that for 24 hours dosage ought to be kept to say 3x 10mgs then ramp it up after that ! Then go fucking crazy!


----------



## fastandbulbous

It was a joke, the 'rigid' double entendre...


----------



## B9

^ Yes I know , mine wasn't a joke though ! I apologise for no smiley emoticons , please forgive me ?


----------



## MTGG

I should advice that a certain popular supplier would appear to be turning to the dark side. to start with i was very impressed with the fast turnover and quality.

My last large order did not follow th usual standards i would expect. the confirmation was usually recieved within a day and communication was rapid and excellent. However I ordered a larger order at the end of january and my confirmation arrived much later and via an unconnected email adress.

3 weeks later and i was beginning to become a little paranoid as its usually no less than 5 days for delivery. I had a lot of trouble communicating, and it appears they no longer follow the orignal shipping regime. Well at least they kept giving me bogus tracking numbers. Despite waiting longer than they specify they kep telling me to hold on and refused to give out the shipping info as .After a fair few emails they said they would reship, yet again, i have been hanging on for much longer than previously.

I went to log on and ask them again where has my money and product gone and it transpires the shop is closed due to ill health.

Im really not impressed here. I couldn't care less if they let me know exactly what was going on, but the bogus shipping details and refusal to give straight answers looks like they have turned to shit. A refund would be nioce but i wont hold my breath.


----------



## Jackal

^

Funny you should say, Something will be three weeks due at this stage. Normally only four days:x


----------



## jah

About a month ago, MDPV went out of stock and there was a problem with their website due to technical difficulties. After several days of checking, the site popped back up  I think I, literally, placed the first order on the site since it's return.In any event, they no longer ship priority, of any kind , (IT took 11 days)8( Good luck in getting yours!!!! 

P.S. I hope I didn't break any forum rules!


----------



## Smiley:)

had 10mg of this last sunday at 2am to keep me awake til 9am, it done so fantastically with no comedown, just a nice tiredness as it wore off and no anxiety/depression afterwards, gonna get myself some ASAP 

no euphoria but i wasnt expecting that anyway


----------



## felix

^ Did you only have 10mg in your possession? 

What I'm getting at is: it's quite moreish for some of us, and having more than what you 'need' can be a bad thing. (Us people with no self-control, that is.)


----------



## Jabberwocky

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Virtually everything is better than methylphenidate (Ritalin) (well except ephedrine which is fuckin' horrendus as a stimulant), so yes MDPV pisses all over methylphenidate IMO. even if it wasn't for MDPV's pervert potential!



It isn't that bad! Althought I've never tried MDPV.


----------



## Tylerdurden

jah said:
			
		

> About a month ago, MDPV went out of stock and there was a problem with their website due to technical difficulties. After several days of checking, the site popped back up  I think I, literally, placed the first order on the site since it's return.In any event, they no longer ship priority, of any kind , (IT took 11 days)8( Good luck in getting yours!!!!
> 
> P.S. I hope I didn't break any forum rules!



11 days for an airmail letter? Where do you live? It usually takes around 2-4 days for Europe.


----------



## B9

2 weeks and counting !!!!!!!!!

fucking disgraceful!

Goes to check E-mail re: enquiry as to why the fuck isn't it here?


----------



## Tylerdurden

> 2/21/07:
> All paid order have been shipped yesterday, even though customers may not have received a confirmation mail yet. Shop downtime will extend for another week (until at least 3/2/07).



Bloody lazy Germans!!!!


----------



## B9

Confirmation ~ shipped on 11/02/2007 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FFS !!!!!!!   Bastards!!!!!


----------



## felix

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> whats the deal with this MDVP is it worth ordering ?


No idea, this thread is about something else.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Is a habit-forming, dopamine reuptake inhibitor worth trying? HELL YES!!!


----------



## jah

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> 11 days for an airmail letter? Where do you live? It usually takes around 2-4 days for Europe.




I live in the US, they said it would take around 10 days for delivery(it took 11)
I'm not aware of it's availability in the US 

Hopefully, they get their shit together ,real soon!!!8) i'm almost out!


----------



## Grrrrr

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> whats the deal with this MDVP is it worth ordering ?



If you want something that keeps you awake with very little body high then yes, also good as a study aid and for talking non stop codshit. Also good for getting higher on gbl without passing out. I'll probably order some more once i've sort my cash flow problems


----------



## Jabberwocky

I still can't understand how it has suddently become so popular on here then? I imagine it may be useful once or twice a year if you find you need to stay up for a day or two but other than what...what is the point? Especially if you only really get Friday and Saturday night to go mental and need to be back in work, rested, on the Monday morning.

Are most of you using it in combination with GBL or to aid a comedown?


----------



## Grrrrr

^^ As has been mentioned it's quite moreish. When you first get it naturally you want to try it out then the next day you kind of think a bit of mdpv would be cool, then you start taking it before you go out to make yourself a bit chatty then you start taking an extra dose out with you as a pick me up for when you get too drunk or take too much gbl etc etc!


----------



## felix

It's GBL's EVIL TWIN.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sounds great fun like. Something that makes me want more of it for no obvious effects other than staying awake? And you pay money for it?!

/ignorant

%)


----------



## B9

> It's GBL's EVIL TWIN.













It's GHBs' sexy cousin though !:D %)


----------



## Tylerdurden

^^^
 
It's your sexy half-sister that you know you shouldn't be perving over..


----------



## B9

^ Yeah but that makes all the more exciting , doesn't it ?


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ & ^^ I think in future I'll not admit to knowing you two in public!




> As has been mentioned it's quite moreish. When you first get it naturally you want to try it out then the next day you kind of think a bit of mdpv would be cool, then you start taking it before you go out to make yourself a bit chatty then you start taking an extra dose out with you as a pick me up for when you get too drunk or take too much gbl etc etc!



Until it gets to the point where every couple of hours you're off to the toilet to stuff it into as many orifices as possible (pref simultaneously!) in search of some unreachable state!


----------



## Grrrrr

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Until it gets to the point where every couple of hours you're off to the toilet to stuff it into as many orifices as possible (pref simultaneously!) in search of some unreachable state!



cough


----------



## B9

^ You ought to get some medicine for that cough Grrrr!


----------



## Grrrrr

I reckon some 3,4-methylenedioxy-phenyl)-2-pyrrolidin-1-yl-pentan-1-one would do the trick :D

or maybe some* dxm?



* lots


----------



## B9

*Kill or cure !*

The former I think disassociation is somehow unhealthy in a social and psychological sense !IMHO !
 Yeah now and then, but I think that your cough sounds well settled, well chronic and endemic would be an ideal description ! My prescription is DMT !!!!!!!!
 That'll sort you


----------



## Smiley:)

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> ^ Did you only have 10mg in your possession?
> 
> What I'm getting at is: it's quite moreish for some of us, and having more than what you 'need' can be a bad thing. (Us people with no self-control, that is.)



yeah i was given 10mg before an all night clubbing session, i didnt need the euphoria, just the ability to stay awake 

saying that i would really like some of my own


----------



## MTGG

the warnig signs were there. Stimulants are not my friend. Its moreish and yet not euphoric. Are you sure you are alone, thought I heard a noise downstairs. Then the police have you bugged.

Then the police are chasing you across a golf course with a helicopter sopotlight strafing af you duck from bunker to bunker when you have a knife and u chuck paving slabs through windscreens and headbutt officers and wind up naked in cuffs in a cell.

Never been to keen on stims. Dont think ill bother again. :D


----------



## fastandbulbous

> saying that i would really like some of my own



Wouldn't we all!


----------



## B9

^ Yawns !!!!!!   No fucking post   again !!!!!!!!!   Fuck fuck and relax and smile happily coz it won't change anything having a little tantrum !


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yes it will, you'll have had a tantrum (I believe one tantrum a week is useful in stress relief!)


----------



## B9

^ any specifics on the tantrum length . intensity or the character of it ?


----------



## fastandbulbous

zophen said:
			
		

> ^ any specifics on the tantrum length . intensity or the character of it ?



A short (30 sec), sharp (consisting of stomping around and shouting 'fuck') shock (bystanders watching with a look of bemusement)


----------



## B9

^ ok SAME TIME EVERY WEEK ?OR A ROTATIONAL SYSTEM ? TIME OF DAY ? FACTOR IN WEATHER  ?ETCETERTA?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Those dear boy are totally personal factors


----------



## B9

^ Ah so no accepted methodical system for tantrum use as a de - stresser ? Maybe time to draw up some guidelines , we wouldn't want it getting out of hand now you've given it the thumbs up as a tool for life enhancement!


----------



## Grrrrr

The source everyone used:

_3/17/07:
######## is closed for good. Personal reasons necessitate this regrettable decision. We thank all our loyal customers and hope they will quickly find another supplier for their research needs._

bah


----------



## B9

^ Yeah I know !!! I have done for about 20 hours !! 20 fucked off hours!!!!!


Grrrrrr is exactly how I feel ! and sleepy


----------



## tribal girl

Lev said:
			
		

> MDPV is exactly what I thought drugs would be like when I was little.



You must have had some low expectations then


----------



## B9

^ You are KIDDING me!!!!!!!!


Believe me it's a shit hot fucking drug , double entendre`s intended and all that!


----------



## tribal girl

Bah, it's not for me I'm afraid


----------



## B9

^ Don't be afraid I would suggest!


----------



## tribal girl

Afraid of what?

The only drug I'm really afraid of is DMT. Certainly not MDPV!.


----------



## B9

^ It was a throwaway comment , silly pointless meaningless play on words , I just like the sound of my own voice or reading my own type! You know this !:D


----------



## Tylerdurden

No more MDPV..ever again...*sobs silently in corner*


----------



## tribal girl

zophen said:
			
		

> It was a throwaway comment , silly pointless meaningless play on words , I just like the sound of my own voice or reading my own type! You know this !



Well put a fucking sock in it then!  %)


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> No more MDPV..ever again...*sobs silently in corner*



Good thing I bought 10grams just before they closed :D




(I wish )


----------



## B9

> Well put a fucking sock in it then




Hmmmm...............NO !!!!


----------



## felix

^ I know, brilliant innit? :D


----------



## AuraithX

Guuutteddddd


----------



## B9

May as well close the fucking thread!


----------



## slopoke

It'll come back don't worry, seeing the way all you fiends go on its bound to lol

No felix! resist the urge to close/merge/whatever


----------



## tribal girl

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> *sobs silently in corner*



I thought this was more your style:


----------



## B9

> No felix! resist the urge to close/merge/whatever[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Or redose repeatedly with MDPV :D *runs away*


----------



## Tylerdurden

HAHA TC!! The sobbing was just a moment of weakness, I eat brick walls for breakfast!


----------



## felix

Come on folks, it's not as it they've stopped making 2CB or something else that kicks ass, is it? It's just MDPV. %) :D


----------



## BongFish

mmmmmm... I want some!


----------



## B9

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> Come on folks, it's not as it they've stopped making 2CB or something else that kicks ass, is it? It's just MDPV. %) :D




MDPV everytime over 2CB !


----------



## fastandbulbous

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> Come on folks, it's not as it they've stopped making 2CB or something else that kicks ass, is it? It's just MDPV. %) :D




Burn the heretic!


----------



## B9

^ Seconded!


----------



## MTGG

would the fact mdpv is a methyldioxy of a banned substance make it a bit dodgy. Not sure how the 2002 law worked but im sure it was something to do with mds of existing banned substances.

Its just i cam across this this bit outlawing pyrovalerone http://www.opsi.gov.uk/SI/si1995/Uksi_19951966_en_1.htm which id never noticed before:


----------



## fastandbulbous

No not at all dodgy in the legal sense as it's an alpha propyl phenethylamine derivative (the 'coverall' paragraph only covers PEA, alpha methyl PEA & alpha ethyl PEAs). Specific named drugs only applies to that drug, esters or ethers of it, which means that you need the whole drug structure to be present and there's no para-methyl goupr in MDPV


----------



## MTGG

havent got a clue what any of that means but I was expecting you had it covered and an answer like that  Cheers


----------



## fastandbulbous

There, corrected spelling mistakes; perfectly clear now!


----------



## MTGG

Crystal  (travelling the old north-eastern)


----------



## glitterbizkit

There are other suppliers, but they are foreign (swedish as it just so happens).  Don't know much about how good it is though as I haven't ordered from there.


----------



## MTGG

and that ladies and gents is the sound of a rapidly filling inbox...


----------



## slopoke

Don;t use the swedish 'leather man' as he sells any old shit, usually misrepresented, glitterbizkit!


----------



## glitterbizkit

Well no, it's not him... Although some people on this other Swedish forum I'm browsing seem to think it's the same person using a different name... Then on the other hand a lot of people on the forum seem to be happy with the site and it's products.  So I can't really make up my mind.


----------



## slopoke

> Well no, it's not him... Although some people on this other Swedish forum I'm browsing seem to think it's the same person using a different name... Then on the other hand a lot of people on the forum seem to be happy with the site and it's products. So I can't really make up my mind.


^ Did you see the video of him talking about how he viewed people who take drugs? He's quite probably not right in the head lol


----------



## B9

^Pray tell ?


----------



## slopoke

Basically this guy did an interview on the Swedish evening news and was telling the interviewer how he looked down on drug takers and though it was sad that they needed drugs to get along... Saying 'i only drink once a year' and all this utter garbage, the guy is (in)famous over there for selling products which don't exist and selling things for a little while and then changing the name once he realises they are illegal, WTF?

The video was on Google video ut its gone now, they call him 'the leather' or some such in swedish circles, hes certainly a character. I'm sorry btw if this is a little to close to source discussion but i don't think you'd find anything about this from what i've written.


----------



## B9

^ No seems like a brief description of the vid ! Nowt to be sorry for , I mean it's not like you threatened anyone  

Aye people with such attitudes are dangerous, contempt WILL equal carelessness and that could spell *HARM* .


----------



## slopoke

Bad karma for sure like!


----------



## glitterbizkit

no, I didn't see that video... seems like a bit of a nutcase!


----------



## mrt50-NL

is it available in NL??


----------



## haribo1

MDPV was ideal AFTER the desoxypipradrol wore off (and that took 3 days!). It's odd stuff, but it's so MOORISH. You just want to keep dosing & dosing. I smoked a bout 50mg over 6 hours.


----------



## felix

Referring to the 6 posts I've just unapproved: 

Are you lot thick or what? 

You know the rules on discussion of sources.


----------



## AuraithX

There was no more source discussion than anywhere else in the forum. I mentioned no names :/


----------



## felix

Dinnae act the dafty wi me, son.


----------



## B9

^ Just noticed into you're 5 figures Felix , well done you always did post a ot (of crap) :D         %)


----------



## Stainboy

I was gutted I never got the chance to afford some methylone from that supplier before they shut down, didn't know they did something else worth trying at the time as well.

Don't know if anyone knew this:


> 3/28/07:
> We are in discussion with a potential successor who will possibly take over and resume services. Any new information on this development will be posted here.


----------



## B9

^ I WONDER IF ANTY OTHER RC STIMS ANYWHERE NEAR AS GOOD (OR HOPEFULLY BETTER) THAN mdpv are available ~ anyone ?


Capslock capslock go away 
 YOU ARE GIVING THE GAME AWAY!


----------



## B9

^ sheesh ey  that's a fucker innit! Bloody capitalists are slipping up here!!!




> cash burning a hole in my pockets for the past two months! Sheesh




So you saying they advertising stims (which ones btw) but won't Take orders from you ?????

WTF ?


----------



## Hashshashin

glitterbizkit said:
			
		

> Well no, it's not him... Although some people on this other Swedish forum I'm browsing seem to think it's the same person using a different name... Then on the other hand a lot of people on the forum seem to be happy with the site and it's products.  So I can't really make up my mind.


It is the same guy, the biggest cunt in Sweden  
He was selling Bromo Dragonfly in GRAMS! No wonder people have died taking it.


----------



## Grrrrr

Fingers crossed!!!



			
				the source everyone uses said:
			
		

> 4/28/07:
> Discussions with a successor of xxxxxxxxxxxx are approaching completion. Any new information on this development will be posted here.


----------



## AuraithX

^ You should remove the name of the actual website before felix goes nuts 

Also..



> Hey,
> 
> Yes those are the correct prices, the mdpv will be in stock within
> the next week. We are now also accepting cash in the mail.
> Our pricelist has changed a fair bit as of lately. We just wanted
> to give everyone a current and up to date pricelist.



Bl really should have a private 'sources' forum. All the cool forums are doing it :D


----------



## Grrrrr

AuraithX said:
			
		

> ^ You should remove the name of the actual website before felix goes nuts
> 
> Also..
> 
> 
> 
> Bl really should have a private 'sources' forum. All the cool forums are doing it :D



Good spot, although felix isnt an eadd mod anymore, he had step down after the mods found evidence of child pornography on his ipod :D


----------



## B9

Yeah MDPV....Hmmmm yeah... is it's return a good or a bad thing ?

Discuss ~ endlessly, relentlessly, whilst interrupting each other continually!


----------



## KFrid

It's return? What have I missed? Just today everyone's favorite source was sold out. Did it happen all so fast?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Apparently so!


----------



## haribo1

I tend to avoid drugs that have become *obsure*, it usually means that there is something amiss with them...


----------



## KFrid

A user PM:ed me but I cannot reply because of my Green-status. Please send another PM with your e-mail adress and I will reply to your question.

Best regards,
/KFrid


----------



## Miss Peks

^^You won't be able to reply to PM's until you get 20 posts or more. 

Anyway, back to MDPV madness. :D


----------



## fastandbulbous

Ah, such sweet (horny) madness - thy excesses know no bounds!


----------



## felix

^ Will. Never. Happen.  

That would kind of go against the whole Bluelight mission.


----------



## B9

^ Indeed it would!


----------



## felix

Grrrrr said:
			
		

> Good spot, although felix isnt an eadd mod anymore, he had step down after the mods found evidence of child pornography on his ipod :D


Get FUCKED!  I would NEVER, EVER do anything like that.  


(own an ipod)


----------



## felix

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/faq.php?faq=about#faq_what_is_bluelight


----------



## Grrrrr

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> Get FUCKED!  I would NEVER, EVER do anything like that.
> 
> 
> (own an ipod)




Laughing out loud :D


----------



## felix

^ the thread was _screaming _out for a little comedy. :D


----------



## AuraithX

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> ^ Will. Never. Happen.
> 
> That would kind of go against the whole Bluelight mission.


It makes sure people don't get scammed. One of the biggest online RC vendors was recently found out to be cutting their stuff. That's useful information.


----------



## B9

^ Aye it would....BUT... this was recently discussed and the policy remains no sources.


----------



## fasteddie

As much as I regret that policy personally  (I haven't a clue where to go for that stuff) it's very sound and you're wise to maintain it.


----------



## felix

AuraithX said:
			
		

> It makes sure people don't get scammed. One of the biggest online RC vendors was recently found out to be cutting their stuff. That's useful information.


Yes, it's 'useful' information, but helping to avoid people get scammed is not what Bluelight is all about. 

And what's legal in one country may not be legal in another. And a site may sell stuff that's legal, but other stuff that isn't. And they may link to other sites that commit all kinds of nefarious activities. 

I'm sure you know all this already. I know it would be awesome to have a list of links where we can buy all our drugs online, but there is no way our beloved Bluelight is gonna get shutdown cos it facilitates drug dealing, legal or otherwise.


----------



## Grrrrr

I wish i hadn't bumped this thread, i keep craving MDPV every time i see it


----------



## KFrid

It's terrible. Forced to quit using and abusing! As far as I know there is not a single source, anywhere, that provides us with MDPV. This truely sucks donkey balls. Sweden is dry as the Sahara Desert. Yes, even here.


----------



## KFrid

By the way, which legal designer drug / RC currently available is similar in effect to MDPV? Would be interesting to hear your opinions, while we wait for further info on our favorite.

To me BZP is out of the question as it's not legal here in Sweden.


----------



## AuraithX

KFrid said:
			
		

> By the way, which legal designer drug / RC currently available is similar in effect to MDPV? Would be interesting to hear your opinions, while we wait for further info on our favorite.
> 
> To me BZP is out of the question as it's not legal here in Sweden.


Dipenyl Prolinol is the newcommer. But it's not nearly as euphoric. (or so I've been told)

However, they also said MDPV wasn't euphoric at all and I found it to be more euphoric than Speed or Cocaine at times


----------



## KFrid

AuraithX said:
			
		

> Dipenyl Prolinol is the newcommer. But it's not nearly as euphoric. (or so I've been told)
> 
> However, they also said MDPV wasn't euphoric at all and I found it to be more euphoric than Speed or Cocaine at times



Do you have any trade-names per chance? Seems to be a broad range of chemicals.


----------



## AuraithX

KFrid said:
			
		

> Do you have any trade-names per chance? Seems to be a broad range of chemicals.


?

"Diphenyl Prolinol" only refers to two chemicals. (R,S)(+,-)-diphenyl-2-pyrrolidinyl-methanol, the (R, +) being the most active one.


----------



## fasteddie

*Yeah, I know, no synthesis talk*

But MDPV looks like a stone bitch!


----------



## B9

> I found it to be more euphoric than Speed or Cocaine at times



Me too .................... at times.


----------



## General alcazar

Nothing has come to replace MDPV so far on the research chem market. It is unique in its efffects and has a very strong addictive potential. Probably just as well that it is not readily available.
 Diphenyl prolinol is a dud in my opinion. Way too toxic and best used as a low dose stimulant to get things done - it is not recreational. I doesn't sound like desoxy is comparable either. Hopefully something new will come around eventually to replace it, but the positive side of MDPV's absence right now is that it will probably be spared prohibition for a few more years, so maybe it can come back a few more times in the future ...


----------



## KFrid

General alcazar said:
			
		

> Nothing has come to replace MDPV so far on the research chem market. It is unique in its efffects and has a very strong addictive potential. Probably just as well that it is not readily available.
> Diphenyl prolinol is a dud in my opinion. Way too toxic and best used as a low dose stimulant to get things done - it is not recreational. I doesn't sound like desoxy is comparable either. Hopefully something new will come around eventually to replace it, but the positive side of MDPV's absence right now is that it will probably be spared prohibition for a few more years, so maybe it can come back a few more times in the future ...



And its absence spares us from alot of hard comedowns, paranoia and anxiety. But god, I love it. 5 mg nasal and cleaning the room. It's great.


----------



## felix

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> I agree in terms of addiction potential, but otherwise it's remarkably safe IMO.  Kind of makes for a strange combination, *a drug that you can SAFELY continue to redose every 5 minutes, forever*... LOL.


*sound of alarm bells going off*  

Says who? Based on what?


----------



## Tylerdurden

Corrected: 



> I agree in terms of addiction potential, but otherwise it's remarkably safe IMO. Kind of makes for a strange combination, *a drug that can allow you to SAFELY wank every 5 minutes, forever... LOL.*


----------



## B9

> diphenyl-2-pyrrolidinyl-methanol,



Yawn , boring, tastes like shit as well!


----------



## B9

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> *sound of alarm bells going off*
> 
> Says who? Based on what?




  Once you establish a tolerance you can take fuckloads of it!

It isn't wise and it isn't clever and it can lead to psychotic breaks of you're too liberal with the dosing.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I agree in terms of addiction potential, but otherwise it's remarkably safe IMO. Kind of makes for a strange combination, a drug that can allow you to SAFELY wank every 5 minutes, forever... LOL.



Never found it a particularly hazardous occupation anyway, but I see the madness in your method!


----------



## Treacle

This thread makes me want MDPV, now. Is it really better than amphetamine, or what? Which I happen to really like. And if MDPV makes you horny, then adding GBL to the mix must be a recipe for all sorts of sexual assaults. :D


----------



## B9

> Is it really better than amphetamine




Better would suggest comparable , it's far far superior IMO!



> And if MDPV makes you horny, then adding GBL  to the mix



Never entered my head actually!


----------



## stoddard

*MDPV vs. Desoxypipradrol*

For anyone who has tried both of these, how do they compare?

Fastandbulbous?  Any thoughts?

Also, just saw some mention of Parkinson symptoms in the post above.  I remember reading some chemical in the early 80s caused Parkinson's out in California.....I believe it was some analog of fentanyl.  Anyway, a bunch of young people (20s) or so ended up with Parkinson's.  That kinda gives me second thoughts.  Also, the fact that there's hardly any threads about desoxypipradrol leads me to believe that it hasn't been researched that much.

Peace,
Stoddard


----------



## B9

^ MDPV is far more user friendly.


Desoxy - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=291179


----------



## haribo1

stoddard I remember reading some chemical in the early 80s caused Parkinson's out in California.....I believe it was some analog of fentanyl.  Anyway said:
			
		

> You mean MPTP I assume? It was the dehydration product of MPPP synthesis. FYI it's a prodine/pethidine analog, not a fentanyl.
> 
> Desoxy is nothing like that and was tested on people. I don't know about MDPV though. Nobody has reported bad effects but who can say. Think Thalidomide or Aminorex and you can see even drugs companies fuck up from time to time...


----------



## stoddard

Yep, thalidomide....that caused some birth defects or something, correct?  yeah, i forgot that desoxypipradrol had already been through toxicity testing as it lost out to methylphenidate when it came time to market.

Sorry to hijack the thread by bringing desoxypipradrol into it!!!  Any other thoughts on it are welcome though....PM me if you want.

Peace,
Stoddard


----------



## General alcazar

I basically took it somewhere other than where I was using and only carried a pre-measured amount. This way when it ran out, there was no getting at it. It really isn't that difficult to resist fiending if it is not within easy reach, but if it is sitting within easy reach, trouble can ensue...the safe might be overkill, but in the end if you can't control your compulsive behavior to that extent, it would be best not to even start with this one..
I also wonder if the older batches may have been adulterated or impure, which could account for the different response..


----------



## B9

> If they wanted to party and re-dose,



  Yeah those are the people I am talking about!

MDPVagrant ? You really know people who take MDPV to 'study' and don't take it as a drug of pleasure?

If so you move in more exalted circles than I !


----------



## felix

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> I was exaggerating a bit, don't get excited... sheesh.  Did you see the "LOL" at the end?


8)  'LOL' doesn't necessarily mean you're joking, it can also be an expression of happiness. What might be an obvious joke to you may not look like one to a n00b coming here for advice. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## B9

> as long as a person doesn't go crazy with dosing.



Indeed!



> someone who finds Desoxy's extra long duration particularly bad



Yep, at least you don't HAVE to suffer 24 hours of weirdness(minimum) if you use MDPV!


----------



## fasteddie

haribo1 said:
			
		

> You mean MPTP I assume? It was the dehydration product of MPPP synthesis. FYI it's a prodine/pethidine analog, not a fentanyl.
> 
> Desoxy is nothing like that and was tested on people. I don't know about MDPV though. Nobody has reported bad effects but who can say. Think Thalidomide or Aminorex and you can see even drugs companies fuck up from time to time...



You're quite right. I read all about it in C&E News.

It was a "reverse ester" of meperidine, or Demerol. Excessive heating during one step of the synthesis caused the dehydration of, rather than esterification to, an alcohol group on the piperidine part of the molecule of the target compound.

The shit still made you high...the stuff that destroys the substiantia negra, or whatever, was a contaminant called MPTP.  There was this junkie chemist who was one of those who made it...he damaged himself beyond  repair before he even realized it. He wound up kicking dope, but killed himself years later, cause life with that disease sucked.


----------



## Jackal

bEEN there done that. . . spent three days awake and para too


----------



## tanj

I always eyeballed it - I never had good enough scales... Always worked fine for me tho


----------



## felix

i would have thought a man of your experience would be perfectly capable of eyeballing it by now...


----------



## Jackal

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Been where?  Any idea about the previous question?



That's what I was o so subtly alluding to!


----------



## felix

ah well, you're talking about a lack of self-control now, which is a completely different thing from a lack of precise measuring equipment


----------



## tanj

^ Yeah, scales won't make any difference in that case


----------



## tanj

Hahahahah it reminds me of when a guy I know put MPDV in a bottle of coke while he was at work. In the morning he had a little bit, which woke him up and made work more interesting. So far so good. And then in the afternoon he found his coke bottle and forgot he had put MDPV in it (!), and had the rest!! Let's just say he didn't sleep very well the following nights 8)


----------



## felix

dude...we all know it's you. %)


----------



## glitterbizkit

tanj said:
			
		

> I always eyeballed it - I never had good enough scales... Always worked fine for me tho



Me too.  I've always eyeballed it, and I don't think I've ever taken too much (apart from re-dosing and getting a little jittery).  But then I'm extremely cautious when it comes to dosage and always take a little less than I think I should take.


----------



## Tylerdurden

I've always eyeballed it too. the first 250mg I dumped it in DH20 but I missed snorting and smoking it too much.


----------



## DarthMom

i haven't wanted to try a chem so bad since discovering DMT a few years ago! 

i have always had a bad problem with being tired and lazy my entire life, my days of adderal and meth were the best and most productive. 

is it legal in the states too? 

now all i need is for the admins to finally open up that sources forum i requested a few months back :D


----------



## VerbalTruist

Is it legal in the states?


----------



## B9

> DO NOT EVER USE MDPV CONTINUALLY FOR LONGER THAN 96 HOURS, UNLESS PARANOID PSYCHOSIS IS YOUR IDEA OF A GOOD TIME.




 Disagree completely !!!!!!


DO NOT USE MDPV AT EXCESSIVE DOSES UNLESS PARANOID PSYCHOSIS IS YOUR IDEA OF A GOOD TIME !



Just my opinion .


----------



## B9

^ Lol you know what I mean, if dosing is kept strictly moderate you oughtn't go crazy. If it isn't you undoubtedly will.

  Just thought 96 hours was a bit random with no other parameters , that's all, but you know about 20% serious the rest just pissing about ! :D 



 Oh and in response sjdghko;sfhnpufm,crUIPOAI@P>c ,IHD,EM21V89RGJIO .PL,DKMNOGIJGI,HJ     HA KNEW YOU WOULD GET IT STRAIGHT AWAY :D


----------



## B9

> One won't "undoubtedly go crazy" if dosing isn't kept strictly moderate. If it were true, 98% who tried MDPV would end up in a straitjacket & padded room.



  True one probably won't depends on how you interpret but I reckon in this case I could have phrased it better.


   But 96 hours = craziness, that's just crazy MDPVagrant! :D


----------



## B9

*In response to your question*

^ Ah here MDPVagrant !! memories memories, eh , maybe that seroquel has some side effects, you just cannot recall them ?  :D 







			
				MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> <--- NOT recommended.  DO NOT DO THIS.  *DO NOT EVER USE MDPV CONTINUALLY FOR LONGER THAN 96 HOURS, UNLESS PARANOID PSYCHOSIS IS YOUR IDEA OF A GOOD TIME.*


----------



## B9

I think it's all dose respondent and dosing frequency that causes these problems. It is however difficult to stick to a regime once you start really buzzing, that's probably the biggest downfall of most drugs/drug users..


----------



## General alcazar

I spent my teenage years binging in this way on methamphetamine and LSD. The average was 3-6 days, followed by handfulls of barbituates to come down. Meth and seconol were as cheap and available as potato chips for me back then so I always overdid it. I used to like to take a few hits of acid on day 3 since it would be completely mind-blowing on top of lack of sleep. Recovery would be 2-3 days of near-nonstop sleep/ coma induced by reds. I was doing this regularly for about 3 years, then started to freebase and lost it, went to jail, etc. A subsequent heroin habit and about a year made my brain right again. I know firsthand the allure of not sleeping one more night just to extend the buzz, but in retrospect, it is one of the most damaging things you can do to your body and psyche. I was lucky I was young and very resistant to ODs or I could have ended up much worse. However, I still have some nostalgia sometimes and part of me wants the run to never end until I start to black out and talk to people who are not there. Sleep deprevation, along with the intense mental pain it causes, has its own sort of high. 
Best advice it to have drugs to abort trip and sleep at least 4 hours a day. As one gets older, the consequences of even a few lost days of sleep just take too long to recover from...


----------



## Stainboy

How does 72 hours awake on MDPV compare with the same amount of hours awake but sober?  Just curious, I can't manage sober sleep deprivation anymore like I used to.


----------



## TheSpade

Whats the alure of staying awake for so long?

Personally find there's nothing better than sleep.


----------



## Stainboy

It was always something I was good at.  If I had to be somewhere early it was easier to stay up than go to sleep, hell there's been moments in my life where it was easier to stay up for noon than go to sleep.


----------



## B9

> Whats the alure of staying awake for so long?




 No allure; it's just an aspect of stimulants, the plan isn't (in my case) to simply stay awake, but instead to feel good.


----------



## General alcazar

The allure is not to stay awake longer, but to stay high longer.


----------



## B9

Stay high = feel good !! We are in agreement!


----------



## B9

> I also just learned that a sleep deficit both affects decisionmaking/judgment similar to alcohol, AND increases one's tendency to take risks.



  true !


----------



## General alcazar

Well, agreed on all except the lattermost. If MDPV were a street drug, people could probably be induced to sell everything for it. It is very addictive. It is however much friendlier than meth or coke; that much is sooo true. To be fair, though, no one knows about the long term effects, and I have had a few runs of arrythmias with this. Then again, I get those from caffeine too...


----------



## General alcazar

I found modest (10/20 increase systolic, 5 diastolic) blood pressure hikes and mild increase in heartrate. Way less than with meth or cocaine relative to the high. Meth has the same pornstar effect that MDPV has with more actual stimulation involved. You can consider that aspect very similar.


----------



## B9

> pornstar effect that MDPV has




Combine with desoxy !!!!!!!......Make space and time also!


----------



## TheSpade

Lev said:
			
		

> Agreed, but then I find that you learn a hell of a lot about yourself and your chums after a couple of days awake - I dont think you'll ever learn it so quickly otherwise



Such as?


----------



## AuraithX

Seems like the only MDPV source is going out of business.


----------



## AuraithX

> The real MDPV source is whoever synthesizes the stuff in a lab, and AFAIK they haven't gone anywhere. In fact I've gotten word recently that MDPV is likely to experience another renaissance soon, but no time frame was specified.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much... as long as there are no public, visible cases of deaths or serious harm, there's no reason why RC sellers wouldn't want to carry it... I'm sure it's a pretty good money-maker as RC's go. So keep your eyes open and poke around a bit.



Of course, we'll we could get a kg synthesized for £8k. Who wants to chip in?


----------



## General alcazar

Yup. 
That's why I do not use it frequently or for long runs. It is fun to take 10 mg then maybe another 5-10mg booster, but then it just gets old. Adding a tryptamine at a low dose does seem to augment the sensory effects quite nicely akin to some MDA...still, it does get old. I feel that after the first few doses, it is a waste of good chemical to keep going. Now with desoxy first then a small bump of MDPV, that might be more interesting...


----------



## Stainboy

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> I used kratom heavily & regularly (2 to 4 large doses per day) for over a year,



Wow, what did that feel like?  I loved my kratom but at the most only used it twice in a week.  It's effects wouldn't have fit into daily use for me.  I would either take it at night and then stay up that night and the next day or stay up first and then take it the following morning.  The high would last all day so another dose wouldn't have been thought of.  I'd have hated to have lost the magic so I needed to dose regularly.


----------



## Stainboy

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Being high on a medium-strength opiate all the time.  After the first few months, being woken up around 5AM by a deep inner agitation/restlessness (i.e. start of withdrawal symptoms).  Heading straight to the kitchen when I got out of bed to brew up kratom tea.  And it made me behave the same way opiates do (for many people)... I sat around on my arse in front of the TV all day feeling contented, watching Jerry Springer and "Little House on the Prairie" -- in other words, doing absolutely nothing and feeling just fine about that.


I'm not keen on being on an opiate _all_ the time, when I was on painkillers for back ache it was a constant foggyness and no fun at all.  It's weird, kratom would have me happy sitting back doing nothing but also just as happy out walking around with something to do.  I took it a few times when I worked as a postman, it mixed well with warm early mornings.  Makes me a bit clumsy though.  I was always eager to converse with people as well, which was frustrating when dosing at night with noone else awake.




> That's impossible, unless your body was unable to metabolize it normally (some problem with liver enzymes?).


Any other drugs that would affect as well?  It always seems to last for ages, maybe sleep deprivation plays a part and I don't notice the high transitioning into general tiredness during the day?  I don't use it nearly as often now but next time I'll try and judge accurately how long I feel the effects.  Most of the time I would consume the hard resin, so only as much original plant material the chef left in.


----------



## Evad

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Anyone know if sunlight kills zombies, like it does with vampires?



no, that's just rediculous.


----------



## B9

^ Sleep well MDPVagrant


----------



## Ismene

When you start quoting Doors lyrics it is always best to go to bed


----------



## B9

^ Meh I quoted some last night ...but it wasn't me who brought the subject up , so I am absolved.


----------



## Ismene

Yeah I'm only codding mdvp, I love Jimbo as much as the next man. When Manzarak shouts "Come on" in encouragement to Jim from off-mike and then Jim screams "Try to set the night on FIRE..." on that Ed Sullivan performance it makes my hair stand on end


----------



## B9

^ you heard Manazareks , 'the whole thing started with rock 'n' roll now it's out of control' album ?


----------



## Ismene

No - think the last thing I heard of Ray's was the "An american prayer" talky thingy he did with morrisons poetry.


----------



## B9

^ It's after the doors , ah 74 I think, worth a listen mind!


----------



## New

^Just remember to have fun.


----------



## vecktor

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> I am deleting all my posts on this thread.  BL does not deserve the vast amount of time and energy I've put into contributions here, both in terms of adding to the general knowledge base, and in terms of harm reduction.
> 
> The moderator who calls himself "vecktor" is apparently intelligent and informed enough about MDPV to offer you what I did previously.  If you need more information on MDPV, talk to him.



I am the messiah (brian) 
all bow down to the mightly Vecktor   

actually the only reason I have replied is so that the MDPVagrant post is preserved in aspic.

MDPVagrant: "what the lord giveth he shall take away" ????


----------



## New

^I just have one question - do you feel good about what you're doing?

Helping people is usually a thankless task. Sometimes people won't immediately appreciate what you've done.


----------



## KFrid

I appreciate what you are doing.  Please don't go?


----------



## New

^I believe it's too late. He's decided to close his book and leave us inferior specimens of humanity behind.


----------



## KFrid

New said:
			
		

> ^I believe it's too late. He's decided to close his book and leave us inferior specimens of humanity behind.



Wasn't it just a bad comedown from said substance?


----------



## New

From what I gather of the situation, yes.

But he's decided that we're not worth teaching anymore because we don't appreciate him enough for his liking.


----------



## Aries

New said:
			
		

> Helping people is usually a thankless task. Sometimes people won't immediately appreciate what you've done.



Exactly...I'm not saying in any way that I know anything *close* to what MDPVagrant and vektor (I hope I spelled that right) in regards to this subject. BUT, I love giving advice to people that need it or are going through hard times. Some thank me but a lot also goes unnoticed it seems; however, it doesn't bother me at all. Just reaching out to people makes me feel good. If in my time at Bluelight (or anywhere else) I only manage to actually help *one* person, then I consider that a success. 

MDPVagrant, I'm sorry you feel it's neccessary to pull down all of your posts, as a lot of it has very useful information. I have recieved information that has helped me from some of your posts. "NEW" is right, though, it *should* be a thankless task, especially if you are so passionate about the subject you are trying to educate people about. 

One more thing I want to say, is that I have seen numerous people reach out to you, in times where *you * have felt very low and in the "lowest level of hell".  I know you think that the majority of bluelighters have an "IQ less than 90" , and even if that were true, it doesn't change the fact that people have shown you compassion and offered support. From what I have seen, firsthand, (of course before your hateful replies were removed by a mod) you were FAR from thankful. So, it's amusing that it bothers you so much that your efforts are not properly appreciated when you rarely show the same respect to anyone else.


----------



## vecktor

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> There, tough guy... YOU supply 'em with all the knowledge I just wiped off BL.  Not that you'd genuinely care anything about knowledge and information (or even harm reduction), as your attitude clearly shows.
> 
> It's not just you... This forum of "Totse transplants" (mods and users alike) doesn't deserve any of the enormous amount of time and energy I've put into it, and I'm pulling most of it off.



I will try 
but clearly I will be inadequate.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ We're all inadequate beings, so it should suit us perfectly!


----------



## Stainboy

I'm pretty confused, did any of this happen in this thread or was it somewhere else?


----------



## Aries

Stainboy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty confused, did any of this happen in this thread or was it somewhere else?




Well the things I was referring to has happened in a few different threads...of course all on the same topic-MDPV.


----------



## Aries

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> Just a few, very few.  And yes, I make no secret of my opinion that Bluelight is overflowing with morons.  Never seen anywhere near as massive a collection of uncreative, uninteresting, empty-headed, boring, useless, immature dimwits in my life, online or off.



Well, IMO, even when we (empty headed, uncreative dimwits, as you so eloquently described) offer words of encouragement and support - regardless if it's about a severe withdrawal from a week long binge of a substance that we cannot relate to, that you brought upon yourself, BTW- a decent, educated, interesting, creative, and fascinating person such as yourself- would show some gratitude and respect. 

The quote "You're so stupid that you don't deserve the air you breathe" rings a bell in my memory. And that was directed to somebody that has done nothing BUT offer words of encouragement to you.  Of course that post is no longer with us, because it was removed-appropriately so- by a mod. 

Anyways, I've said what I wanted to say regarding this situation. I have no tolerance for hypocrisy. If you feel you are so elite and above the rest of us, why do you not find a forum elsewhere that you feel can match your superb intelligence?


----------



## fastandbulbous

> MDPVagrant, I'm sorry you feel it's neccessary to pull down all of your posts, as a lot of it has very useful information. I have recieved information that has helped me from some of your posts.



They're all still visible, all you have to do is look at the personal profile and click on find all posts by...


----------



## B9

Peace and tranquility, coming to a message board near you , soon, hopefully .


----------



## Grrrrr

Lev said:
			
		

> I dont like to get involved with this, but it can only be a case of miscommunication.. Probably down to the fact that it wasn't face to face.
> 
> On-topic: Doing too much mdpv within in a short space gets fucking paranoid and dark, Friday just gone is not a mistake I will make again




How much in how shorter time out of interest?


----------



## nanobrain

well, i hear consuming over 1000mg of this drug in a night may be cause for some rather aberrant behavior and thought patterns. i feel it is my solemn duty to warn the would have been woulda bes to not ever attempt such a blunder under, well, any circumstances. or so i hear.


----------



## B9

^ You are certainly correct in your opinion. Silliness is one thing flat out craziness quite another.


----------



## MDPVagrant

It's hard to even imagine a full gram consumed over the course of one night... seems to me that could exceed the LD50 of the substance (?).  

It would depend on bioavailability too, e.g. IV'ing 1000mg in one night strikes me as unlikely no matter what the tolerance involved.  Who knows though, I've heard some strange things in connection with MDPV use (thankfully, never actually witnessed anything more than a few mood swings).


----------



## gabbachris

I learned the meaning of a new word to me last night.....Sketchy! I only ever first heard this word used as a joke on some stickers at a rave thing I was at on Friday. (the sticker stated "I am a proper sketchy munter") The next day after dosing on mdvp 3 times in 6 hours. with at a guess.....10-15mg lines, (maybe a little more), Feeling a little not right then looking to bluelight for answers, I learned the definition of Sketchy first hand. Although I was not really in a humourous mood I still saw the funny side despite my sketchyness and panicy state. I thought I would have learned my lesson after my Desoxy Pipradrol episode where I suppose the feeling I had for a full week could be descriped Sketchy. As well as paranoid, uncomforable, panicy. (I knew there was another horrible thing I was feeling apart from being, Paranoid, Uncomforable, & Panicy. Sketchy!!


----------



## MDPVagrant

*I apologize, sorry about last week...*

No downers around at all, high-dose MDPV admin?  Ouch...

I wouldn't even use it at all anymore without a full "supporting cast of characters" (which has granted, shrunk quite a bit from the original).  Highly recommended, dontcha know...

P.S. I don't mean to sound condescending, lord  knows I've done that enough already & made a serious arse out of myself last week.  _If you were involved in that (or for anyone who was) please accept my apology, I was really being a dickhead and I hope I don't do that again_.  Side effect of researching MDPV, but that's no excuse.


----------



## fastandbulbous

gabbachris said:
			
		

> I learned the meaning of a new word to me last night.....Sketchy! I only ever first heard this word used as a joke on some stickers at a rave thing I was at on Friday. (the sticker stated "I am a proper sketchy munter") The next day after dosing on mdvp 3 times in 6 hours. with at a guess.....10-15mg lines, (maybe a little more), Feeling a little not right then looking to bluelight for answers, I learned the definition of Sketchy first hand. Although I was not really in a humourous mood I still saw the funny side despite my sketchyness and panicy state. I thought I would have learned my lesson after my Desoxy Pipradrol episode where I suppose the feeling I had for a full week could be descriped Sketchy. As well as paranoid, uncomforable, panicy. (I knew there was another horrible thing I was feeling apart from being, Paranoid, Uncomforable, & Panicy. Sketchy!!




Hate to say it, but I did say so! - Too much of a good thing is a bad thing...


----------



## B9

> I thought I would have learned my lesson after my Desoxy Pipradrol episode where I suppose the feeling I had for a full week could be descriped Sketchy. As well as paranoid, uncomforable, panicy. (I knew there was another horrible thing I was feeling apart from being, Paranoid, Uncomforable, & Panicy. Sketchy!!




 Potential wiki entry that one !


----------



## B9

> Don't knock the sketch, guys... helps keep you sane, believe me.




  Vagrant ...............please ////please ~  





> you sane


  Ah ha   ~  





> believe me.


  Oooh I dunno , I mean , well I'd like to..................Hoi ! J/K !!


<insert appropriate smileys in sufficient quantities to make everything sweet 'n' all that >


----------



## MDPVagrant

Ahahahaha!  
You believed me!






^^ My Lab
Monkey (recent pic)


			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Hate to say it, but I did say so! - Too much of a good thing is a bad thing...


Picked up my share of lessons along the way, but the above I just keep missing (shrug).  Guess I'm not alone there at least.


----------



## zach_jdia

Strangely, I doubt I'll be able to get hold of this stuff until it's made illegal.


----------



## KFrid

*bump*

Is this thread dead?


----------



## MDPVagrant

Lev said:
			
		

> I reckon so, my prediction is for more than a year.


MDPV is still randomly available here and there, but probably not enough to keep the thread alive.  It's very close to becoming unobtanium.  Why, I'm not entirely sure... IMO it's no more risky or illegal than the average RC, and should be a decent income for a seller willing to stock it (due to the compulsive nature of the stuff).  

I wonder if the compulsiveness is what's scaring sellers away... if so, I think it shouldn't be, but that's just my opinion.  This is getting into an area we're not supposed to discuss, so I'll shut up here.


----------



## AuraithX

I've got some on it's way.


----------



## KFrid

Nothing new on the MDPV-front?


----------



## MDPVagrant

KFrid said:
			
		

> Nothing new on the MDPV-front?


I, too may have some coming in, but if so it might be the last MDPV I ever see.  I won't deal with this particular seller again - they took WAY too long to ship, and I lost trust.  Not even holding my breath to receive it, although they never outright ripped me off before.

Since I don't know anyone else who has it, this may be "it" for quite a long time, maybe forever.  Oh well... time to get interested in something else.


----------



## Splatt

I smoked about 5mg in a weed pipe with a bit of weed about 2 months ago and I swear i have had a horrible weeze since... it's fucking with my sleep.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Splatt said:
			
		

> I smoked about 5mg in a weed pipe with a bit of weed about 2 months ago and I swear i have had a horrible weeze since... it's fucking with my sleep.


Oh, that's an amusing way of putting it.  That seems to be MDPV's primary sin, and it is a DOOZIE.  I've had eight hours of sleep since around 4PM  July 5th, and it's 7AM on July 10 right now.  If it weren't for the 8 hours, my personal record would have been broken as of yesterday afternoon.  I am fading out pretty fast.  Adios.

P.S. not so sure I slept the night of the 4th either.


----------



## Swerlz

^ I thought you put MDPV away cause of its sneaky nature and what not..


----------



## fasteddie

*Never tried it*

I want some! Sounds kinda like cadillac meth.


----------



## RaWr

You said period


----------



## fizzacyst

I don't get how people can use this stuff constantly. Its one of, if not the most, off-putting drug I've ever taken. Its pretty much guaranteed to make me feel like hell. 1 dose and I can't even think about taking it again for weeks (ended up flushing it).

Maybe I'm wired oddly.


----------



## MDPVagrant

RaWr said:
			
		

> You said period


IT said period.  I didn't say a goddamn thing, unfortunately. 8)


----------



## B9

^I'd rather have desoxy TBH.


----------



## massiveinminiature

*


			
				zophen said:
			
		


			^I'd rather have desoxy TBH.
		
Click to expand...


Are you saying you'd prefer to take DE than become a female (periods get it ??).
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx* 8(


----------



## B9

_* holds head in bewilderment*_


_  *Then complete confusion* _


Ah right I read farther back ~ erm no I wouldn't! But in a head to head so to speak I'd choose D over M !


----------



## MDPVagrant

I'd choose MDPV any day, but will probably be picking up some desoxypipradrol soon for the fun of it... one thing about MDPV is it does get tiresome after awhile in its predictability.  Desoxy strikes me as less predictable, overall more interesting in its effects.  It never did strike me as staying effective for 24 hours or whatever... I always noticed a peak that lasted a few hours, diminished greatly after that and wore off slowly enough that I never really noticed.

P.S. there's another rumor floating around that MDPV may be more available again soon, i.e. within a month.  This one sounds more substantial than previous rumors, so my hopes are high.


----------



## Grrrrr

I'm not asking for sources just a simple answer, has anyone in the uk managed to get hold of any MDPV since 'the site' closed down?


----------



## MDPVagrant

^^ never mind... I'm positive the answer is "yes" (although I'm not in the UK), but can't go into more detail than that.  "Simple questions" like the above are frustrating, because there aren't any simple answers really.  And you're probably gonna PM anyone who answers, right?  Damn... 

P.S. Incoming... as I was revising my post, too.  One would hope you've been here long enough to expect no reply, cuz you aren't getting any.  I sure do hate devious posts like the above, not to mention people who go about trying to locate RCs by this route.


----------



## TheSpade

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> ^^ never mind... I'm positive the answer is "yes" (although I'm not in the UK), but can't go into more detail than that.  "Simple questions" like the above are frustrating, because there aren't any simple answers really.  And you're probably gonna PM anyone who answers, right?  Damn...
> 
> P.S. Incoming... as I was revising my post, too.  One would hope you've been here long enough to expect no reply, cuz you aren't getting any.  I sure do hate devious posts like the above, not to mention people who go about trying to locate RCs by this route.



Someone got out the wrong side of bed this morning, with a massive comedown and a hangover to boot it seems.


----------



## KFrid

Not helping out just is a really lame display of power. Really. It's, kinda retarded. Yeah.


----------



## MDPVagrant

I'm fine, thanks, just following the rules of the forum.  And my own rules, which go something like this -- "lazy people who can't be arsed to _research_ where to find stuff have no business messing with _research_ chemicals."  

In other words, if your "method" is to drop stink-bombs in related threads, I'll say a little prayer before I go to bed tonight that you fail in your search.

P.S. as far as "power" goes, would you believe it if I told you I haven't a single source for MDPV?  Not a one.


----------



## KFrid

As said. A lame display of power.

Look at ME, I KNOW SOMETHING YOU DON'T KNOW, and I'm NOT going to tell U! Nanananana! *pointing*

It's like kindergarden all over. Nice.


----------



## Grrrrr

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> I'm fine, thanks, just following the rules of the forum.  And my own rules, which go something like this -- "lazy people who can't be arsed to _research_ where to find stuff have no business messing with _research_ chemicals."



I didn't want to offend, a simple 'i'd rather not' would have sufficed. Also i've spent months researching other sources since 'the site' closed down but to no avail


----------



## MDPVagrant

^^ that's because there were none, at least to my knowledge.  There was one source who used to have a website, closed down, then began serving a very limited section of their old customer base via Email (accepting no new ones, as they directly told me), so a little MDPV was leaking out from there.  I no longer use that source, nor would I recommend them to anyone.

Otherwise, I know no more than you do.  I have no current source for MDPV whatsoever.  These accusations that "I know something you don't but I won't tell" are full of sh*t, and I'm seriously thinking about re-starting my ignor(ant people) list right now.


----------



## KFrid

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> ^^ that's because there were none, at least to my knowledge.  There was a source who used to have a website, began operating by Email and serving a limited section of their old customer base (accepting no new ones, as they directly told me after I tried to recommend a couple people), so MDPV was leaking out from there.  I no longer use that source, for reasons I won't get into... it's personal business and a private matter.
> 
> Otherwise, I know no more than you do.  I have no current source for MDPV whatsoever.  These accusations that "I know something you don't but I won't tell" are full of sh*t, and I'm seriously thinking about re-starting my ignore list right now.  *You know the BL rules about sources, people -- the fact that YOU BREAK THEM and THINK I SHOULD TOO (right, kfrid?)* probably means I should put you on my sh*t list just out of general principle.



See? There was a perfectly acceptable way of helping out, without appearing as a kindergarden kid, NOR breaking any rules. Your first passage was sufficient to still all of our curiosity. Thanks.


----------



## MDPVagrant

^^ strictly speaking, what you quoted me saying above probably breaks BL rules, as it DOES constitute source discussion.  But I figure in this case, if bending the rules helps prevent more people from breaking them, maybe it was worth it.

P.S. the stupidity of using PMs, when a simple *EMAIL* would get right past BL's rules is another reason why I have to snicker at the whole thing.  So many people have PM'ed me about sources, and I guess the droning stupidity of it all gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Psych0naut

It's nice to see you're still alive Niacine... Still got a bit of a addiction sensitive personality I see?


----------



## gabbachris

I dont like the way most of the MDVP I have come accross has been wet. Is this the Norm?


----------



## B9

^No! Usually a very fine talcum like powder, light tan colour.


I'm sleepy ! Are you :D


----------



## coriolis

*Two weeks with MDPV*

I was taking MDPV for about two weeks every day. Now it is about two weeks that I took the last dose. The first day I took 2 mg orally. The last day I took 12mg rectally. So I would say that that some tolerance was built in me. The last dose was approximately equivalent to snorting two crushed 10mg Ritalin tablets as to both stimulation and duration. I snort crushed Ritalin only occasionally, say, once a month, as I think it is rather too much habit-forming and I also have an impression that the total bioavailability of methylphenidate is diminished. But I ask the many of you, who are much much more educated in this area, i.e. biochemistry, pharmacology etc., please correct my opinion and any information about what route of administration of Ritalin, not taking into account i.v. application,  has the greatest total bioavailability would be appreciated. So after two weeks of use I would say that MDPV is rather useless and nasty compound. But before I developed the tolerance to MDPV, it subjectively and perhaps also objectively substantially improved the analytic and creative part of my cognitive abilities. Further, I was more prone to talk with people but it wasn’t the type of garrulity occurring in inebriated people, I had a tendency to create long sentences with precise logical complicated structure bifurcating into even more complicated substructures etc. and I used rarely used words or words in a not nonsensical but unusual or novel context. So in this sense MDPV could be useful for, say, writers or poets of certain forms of literature. But strangely enough, creating novel use and context for both usual and unusual words I had at the same time an increased capacity to think analytically or, say, mathematically. For example, if I asked a clerk for something, before he realized what I am asking, I started to enumerate all his possible answers with respective probabilities. So another use of MDPV would be to read and contemplate (yes, I spotted  this word in C.C.Pugh’s beautiful “Real  Mathematical Analysis”  ) some good mathematical book or paper. The last observation: I was extremely thirsty and had a dry mouth after ingesting the MDPV.

If you find any peculiarities in my written output, please take into account, that English is not my native language, before ascribing them to the compounds, the influence of which, I am under, or to my neurological illness which I suffer from


----------



## General alcazar

MDPV's virtues shine as a prosexual, en par with meth. However, tolerance seems to build quite fast and leads to very frequent redosing. The best effects are acheived by stacking small doses over some hours to effect. This may take many mgs and is not apparent until that level is reached. Perhaps coriolis' primates never pushed the compound high enough. lower dose gradual daily use would quickly kick in a tolerance and mask many of the higher dose effects. Test monkeys did not feel much of anything with MDPV until going past 10 mg. Not to say that MDPV is all that great, but usage patterns and dose change the effects greatly. One big downside of higher dose use is the compulsivity comes into play much more prominently.


----------



## Ximot

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> I don't get how people can use this stuff constantly. Its one of, if not the most, off-putting drug I've ever taken. Its pretty much guaranteed to make me feel like hell. 1 dose and I can't even think about taking it again for weeks (ended up flushing it).
> 
> Maybe I'm wired oddly.



If you are, then so am I.

With any stimulant, too much of a good thing will throw ay person off balance and make them feel totally "off" and for a lightweight like me it doesn't take much in general, but... 

...apart from cocaine, MDPV is the one drug that's really consistent at doing this to me very quickly. At lower doses it doesn't fully deliver, and at higher does (8-10mg in my book) there's a steep come-up and a time of great euphoric clarity followed very quickly (T+1.5-2h 'til late) by uncomfortable overstimulation and the ensuing restlessness/scatteredness and all it ensues. The total opposite of calm, of groundedness, of clarity. 

 I don't think I will ever use it again.

perhaps one of my problems with stimulants in general is that I do not like the crash at all, that the crash comes quickly forme as I tend to get overstimulated and then lose the "fun" aspect of it as it turns serious, and that during the dysphoric time of the crash the furthest thing from my mind is a top-up -since I remember from my coke/meth experiences that this will only make the overall personality wreckage worse. Wide awake yet so terribly tired and burnt-out and not knowing where to look when in company... no thanks, I'd rather be whole 

People who keep topping up 'till they're alone (if they use in a party setting) might find it easier to use, but for some reason I just can't bring myself to keep topping up... at some point I just wanna go and wish i could sleep... but don't wanna use a downer cos that's surefire way of messing up further in the long run...


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> MDPV's virtues shine as a prosexual, en par with meth. However, tolerance seems to build quite fast and leads to very frequent redosing. The best effects are acheived by stacking small doses over some hours to effect. This may take many mgs and is not apparent until that level is reached. Perhaps coriolis' primates never pushed the compound high enough. lower dose gradual daily use would quickly kick in a tolerance and mask many of the higher dose effects. Test monkeys did not feel much of anything with MDPV until going past 10 mg. Not to say that MDPV is all that great, but usage patterns and dose change the effects greatly. One big downside of higher dose use is the compulsivity comes into play much more prominently.


Yup... looks like we're in complete agreement in regard to how MDPV is 'best' used.  Definitely almost becomes a different substance when dosed that way.  But of course, stuff like having downers lying around is almost essential when building a high blood level of a stimulating drug.


			
				Ximot said:
			
		

> I don't think I will ever use it again.


If for some reason you ever find MDPV difficult to avoid, could you drop me an Email and tell me why?  My curiosity would really be getting the better of me at that point 8) .


----------



## nanobrain

there once was a man 
who had a small plan
and thought he could face all addictions
with a lifetime supply of MDPV
he thought he would have no restrictions. 
alas the fine print escaped his small mind - 
a moral for ones with more brains - for should he have noted PV's MOA, he woulda have saved many pains.
a lifetime is long as a piece of string, not so for the precious grammage, in mere short weeks, the amount consumed should surely have caused still more damage.
but the good lords benevolence to idiots and drunks does not extend to those around, and soon our hapless hero found that himself  a holy man indeed, a hole in pocket, hole in soul and not himself entirely, um, whole or rather short on those who could his follies tolerate, they chose to migrate to the milder madmens circles. and milligrams had lost all meaning, effective in the single digits once, 1E4 over too short a day became not so uncommon, nor perchance.

the proof of the pudding is in the eating, Sasha says, should serve as test to safety of chems, alas protagonist of this here tale should be dead, but maybe it was humble pie he ate instead?


----------



## MDPVagrant

nanobrain said:
			
		

> there once was a man
> who had a small plan
> and thought he could face all addictions
> with a lifetime supply of MDPV
> he thought he would have no restrictions.


Eegads... not to agree with anyone about small brains, but that is in fact just this side of stupidity.  IME a "lifetime supply" of any dopaminergic stimulant would merely guarantee an extremely short lifetime.  MDPV is nothing special or unusual in that regard, but I guess its categorization as a "research chemical" may tend to fool people who are inexperienced or aren't thinking clearly about the issue for one reason or another.  Might be why it has disappeared from the RC scene at this point, although I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## General alcazar

More likely it disappeared from the RC market because it is difficult to make. Something that popular would surely bait someone's greed if it were acquirable by now. I think there is no one out there making it ...
Just as well that it is not more available -
And another possible outcome of a lifetime's dopaminergic stimulants would be a tolerance so high as to impart immunity on the user. Who knows....


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> Just as well that it is not more available -


Not to me... it's not 'just as well' that it's totally unavailable.  If it were only offered by one or two sellers that would be different, but I don't see any point in it being unobtainium.  In my experience, it's much milder and less risky than desoxypipradrol*, although somewhat more compulsive.  

Incidentally... people make such a huge deal about compulsivity (perhaps due to associated feelings of guilt), but I'd rather see someone heavily overdoing MDPV than cocaine; it's cheaper, more legal, likely safer, and may be self-limiting in that dopamine psychosis is incredibly unpleasant and a few 'lessons' might act to curb use (admittedly unproven, but I tend to believe this myself... trauma has a powerful effect on the human psyche).

*Check the desoxypipradrol thread... compared to the number of people who must be experimenting with it, there's a deafening silence.  Or just drop me an Email, I'll tell you all about it.


----------



## B9

> In my experience, it's much milder and less risky than desoxypipradrol*, although somewhat more compulsive.



I would have to concur 100% with that assessment Vagrant


----------



## MDPVagrant

^^ & now there's a TDS moderator who agrees with me, 'nuff said ... (glad I'm able to smile about it, although that was only after realizing I'm glad to still be around to do anything at all).


----------



## fastandbulbous

General alcazar said:
			
		

> More likely it disappeared from the RC market because it is difficult to make. Something that popular would surely bait someone's greed if it were acquirable by now. I think there is no one out there making it ...
> Just as well that it is not more available -
> And another possible outcome of a lifetime's dopaminergic stimulants would be a tolerance so high as to impart immunity on the user. Who knows....



Nah, it's available if you're willing to search


----------



## AuraithX

Its available if you're willing to pay out your arse.


----------



## B9

Shit for MDPV....is that on a weight for weight basis then Auraithx ?


----------



## MDPVagrant

I know what AuraithX means.  It's probably available via custom synthesis as well, but that would come back to "paying out your arse" once again (total payment + shipping costs, in this case).  I assume that's what f&b meant, unless he was looking for about two dozen PM's or something .


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ They can PM all they want, I'm a second dan black belt at ignoring such things!


----------



## General alcazar

What irritates my monkeys about MDPV is that it is as empty as cocaine is as far as the high is conerned. I did not say unobtainium, but less available. This stuff would probably be illegal if it was easier to find and cheaper. It shares many of the compulsive qualities of cocaine without the benefit of cooking it into crack. My monkeys  like it, but then again, My monkeys were once crackheads. They have also lost many 12-24 hour periods spinning on this stuff and would rather dose a psychedelic at this point. Not that the monkeys wouldn't use more if they were allowed to have access...


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> What irritates my monkeys about MDPV is that it is as empty as cocaine is as far as the high is conerned.


Lots of people say cocaine is an 'empty' high... never understood it, frankly.  It's always been quite a powerful euphoriant, social lubricant and sexual enhancer for my monkeys.  Unless pleasure and enjoyment are perhaps considered 'empty', but that I wouldn't understand either...

I will admit that MDPV is 'emptier' than coke tho, likely due to lack of serotonergic and significant noradrenergic effects.  I've really fed it to my monkeys mostly for its pro-sexual effects, which frankly can be downright incredible.  And of course it's been very cheap per-dose, which tends to limit negative judgments .


> I did not say unobtainium, but less available. This stuff would probably be illegal if it was easier to find and cheaper.


Wouldn't most RC's...


> It shares many of the compulsive qualities of cocaine without the benefit of cooking it into crack. My monkeys  like it, but then again, My monkeys were once crackheads.


Ditto mine, and fwiw they now find crack unpleasant.  Few seconds of overstimulation, followed by a crash two minutes later... oh, joy (not to mention the very ugly social and financial side effects).


> They have also lost many 12-24 hour periods spinning on this stuff and would rather dose a psychedelic at this point. Not that the monkeys wouldn't use more if they were allowed to have access...


Fair enough on the psychedelics.  I've never cared for them (as you know), and if anything I've always tended to find them rather "empty" if anything... causing a sort of temporary psychosis that I find mostly unpleasant and anxiety-provoking.  No fun, and certainly no life changing experience.

P.S. I probably have what could be one of the last ~1.5g of MDPV left on the planet (f&b notwithstanding) coming in to my lab shortly... a very cheerful thought .  I don't expect much in the way of new insights or discoveries, but if I run into anything I'll post.  I'll agree that MDPV is not something I want to do regularly anymore, and am happy enough with it being against the rules here to ask for sources -- I wouldn't want to know where to get it right now.


----------



## General alcazar

Well, the monkeys may also still have access to some MDPV, but they complain that it has largely lost it's appeal. The monkeys have a strong tolerance to it now and finds that the experience is empty because, like cocaine, they do not get a lasting benefit from the good times and waste a lot of time in the process. Whereas meth made the monkeys euphoric and productive on the treadmill, MDPV does not. Same with coke. Psychedelics often give the monkeys the stimulation they desire, as well as a nice afterglow. They feel like shit the next day with MDPV, and even moreso with coke. Guess all lab monkeys are not created equal.


----------



## TheSpade

Is there any need for all this "monkeys" shit, it's as bad as SWIM.


----------



## fastandbulbous

SWIM = someone who is monkey!


----------



## TheSpade

Lol Lol Lol


----------



## MDPVagrant

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> SWIM = someone who is monkey!


LOL! :D


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> Well, the monkeys may also still have access to some MDPV, but they complain that it has largely lost it's appeal. The monkeys have a strong tolerance to it now and finds that the experience is empty because, like cocaine, they do not get a lasting benefit from the good times and waste a lot of time in the process.


This is true, MDPV can waste a whole helluva lot of time.  I don't mind personally, but could understand (very well) if someone did.  I don't care for the tendency of stims to keep me awake for extended periods, but since I acquired some Seroquel that has been much less of an issue.

BTW this will probably put my sanity in question, but (aside from the blood sugar drop + boosted appetite) I've really gotten to like the effects of Seroquel .  It often makes me feel so peaceful, w/corresponding psychosomatic euphoria.  Nice "monkey mind" calmer, altho IME it doesn't do much for singular/focused obsessive thoughts.  I'm not surprised there are reports of 'abuse' and dependence in the medical literature, although I don't understand co-administration with cocaine (it would just antagonize most of the neurotransmitters that cocaine agonizes or blocks reputake of).


> Whereas meth made the monkeys euphoric and productive on the treadmill, MDPV does not. Same with coke. Psychedelics often give the monkeys the stimulation they desire, as well as a nice afterglow. They feel like shit the next day with MDPV, and even moreso with coke. Guess all lab monkeys are not created equal.


Yuppers... I s'pose your monkeys get productive primarily from boosted norepinephrine then, as that's the only explanation I can think of why meth would do the trick but coke/MDPV would not (meth being significantly more adrenergic than either of the two IMO... in low to medium doses, MDPV seems a fairly pure DRI).


----------



## MDPVagrant

*Just for fun...*

Since there's not much serious talk on this thread these days, here's a suggestion for the beginning of an "MDPV-Speak" :

* "Potato-tuber MDPV" - MDPV that has been exposed to air instead of tightly sealed (takes on the earthy odor of potato tubers).  See "water-logged MDPV"

* "MDPV-ated" - instead of "high on MDPV".  Comes from Deviated.  "I've got an MDPVated Sextum" = increased sex drive on MDPV.

Others?


----------



## General alcazar

What the hell are you talking about MDPVagrant ?
Since people here object to my monkeys, I've switched over to lab-skinks. Their reptilian minds are more suited to stims anyways. 
These chems are not as simple as binding to a norepi, serotonin or dopamine receptors. They are much more complex, and likely bind to different subtypes of each receptor, and possibly other yet to be elucidated systems as well. Sure they're all speedy, but they direct the mind in different ways. MDPV and cocaine are distracting - it is difficult for the lab skinks to focus, and they are likely to wander aimlessly around their cages, never settling on any one activity (ie-basking, catching flies, bein' skinky) for too long. The only thing they can focus on for any length of time are skinks of the opposite sex. With meth, those skinks are working on the secret tunnel out of their cage into the realm of the greater laboratory at large. They sit under the basking light with singular purpose, not to be distracted by other skinks or their white coat clad keeper with the face of C6H6's avatar. Of course, they also focus on skinks of the opposite sex, but they can focus on other things as intently as well...


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about MDPVagrant ?


It's HUMOR... H-U-M-O-R.  How come every time I post something sarcastic or in jest lately, everyone acts like I'm either insulting them or speaking in Martian... ?  I may have a crappyass sense of humor, but people keep missing the point completely.  Pffwahhtever.


			
				General alcazar said:
			
		

> These chems are not as simple as binding to a norepi, serotonin or dopamine receptors. They are much more complex,


Heh, MDPV tastes like potatoes... you ain't convincing me potatoes are some kind of complicagated doohickydads like that noreepi dopatone stuff they teachya in school... Taters are just durn SIMPLE, yup.


> and likely bind to different subtypes of each receptor, and possibly other yet to be elucidated systems as well. Sure they're all speedy, but they direct the mind in different ways. MDPV and cocaine are distracting - it is difficult for the lab skinks to focus,


Very interesting... MDPV tends to make my rats just as narrowly and obsessively focused as methyl(1R,2R,3S,5S)-3-(benzoyloxy)-8-methyl-8-azabicyclo[3.2.1]octane-2-carboxylate can.  Not unheard of around here to literally lose full days (24-hour periods) to deep immersion in a narrow range of activities.  Graduate school doesn't create the real specialists, dopaminergics do . 


> and they are likely to wander aimlessly around their cages, never settling on any one activity (ie-basking, catching flies, bein' skinky) for too long.


Ditto mine, on the rare occasions they come up for air and do stuff like choke a bit of food down.  It can definitely scatter attention, but it's equally capable of locking it into obsession... a strange two-sided coin.


> The only thing they can focus on for any length of time are skinks of the opposite sex.


Oh yah, mine too.  The road of excess leads to the road of excess, which leads to the road of excess... no sign of any palaces, but there's gotta be a driveway on this cul-de-sac somewhere .

BTW, as regards circular paths -- I tend to enjoy watching my labrats run themselves to exhaustion on cagewheels from time to time, but I'm probably one of the most narrow, lazy & unmotivated people you'll ever run into -- most folks who think they 'need a life' would feel a helluva better after meeting me.  I don't know anyone else who stays THIN sitting around & doing nothing 24/7, because they aren't motivated enough to bother much with eating.  I figure it's mainly brain circuits exposed to 25+ years of on/off heavy partying (crossed with a morbidly anxious childhood), but despite popular belief it's a fairly contented state.  Burying yourself in a hole _really is_ a weirdly functional and trouble-free way to live, if you can manage to work out the particulars.

Cheers...


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

I think I had some of this the other day but am not sure.

I understand the pitfalls of trying to identify random white powders over an interweb forum but will give it a crack anyway. I was given a cap, it was supposedly an 'Iranian' legal high, kicked in in about 15 minutes and made me real chatty and stimulated for about four hours. Apparently, it made a few people sick, and one guy who snorted a bit said it burnt like bejesus. 

So what do you guys reckon? Sound like MDPV, or am I way off the mark?


----------



## B9

^ Nope, unless it was really purified. MDPV is a light tan to brown as a rule, tho the duration sounds about right.
  Sick ??? No never heard of that happening at all.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

Hmm, could be wrong about the colour, didn't open mine. Does is show a result with reagent testers?


----------



## B9

Erm fuck knows. I never seemed to develop a need for reagent testers by some curious quirk of fate.



Once you've tasted it you won't forget it.


----------



## gabbachris

The taste reminds me a little bit of a hamsters cage. 
the first time I had it it was a definate menthol flavour. Latest batch has no menthol flavour. Funny tasting stuff.
started with 12mg line then 15mg 2 hours later then went to a party. Returned 5 hours later, Could hardly wait to do another 15mg then 4 hours later a 20 milligramza. Thats enough for me. I dont want to end up a "Sketchy Munta" Time for K.


----------



## B9

^ It reminds me vaguely of heroin when you shoot it, the taste in your throat u kno, tho different synths seem to taste different .


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

gabbachris said:
			
		

> started with 12mg line then 15mg 2 hours later then went to a party.



Did it burn like the seven levels of dante's hell?


----------



## gabbachris

not at all. It is not too bad on the nose, smells a bit strange.


----------



## MDPVagrant

I've gotten to like the smell/taste, but I'm sure only because of associating it with euphoria.  It's strange smelling for sure... I wouldn't say like a hamster's cage (leave that to 2C-B-BZP and I'd guess BZP) but hmm... like rotten potatoes or something.  I've always thought it had a slightly rotten or fermented undertone to it.  

Definitely agree about it being easy on the nose... possible to get stuffy from overdoing it, but there's no pain or burning sensation.  I'm not sure how people snort it dry, as it seems to absorb humidity and become clumpy almost immediately.

P.S. just to add some hard info to the post -- I was investigating the matter recently and most likely *MDPV is as legal as potato chips in the USA.*  It _does not_ appear to fall under the Federal Analog Act because it's an analog of a schedule 5 substance (pyrovalerone) and the act requires the parent compound to be schedule 1 or 2.  I still wouldn't use it in front of a policeman LOL, but its kind of cool something this enjoyable and fairly potent is probably legal.  Of course, if they wanted to conjure up some excuse and prosecute for it they could.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ That's the beauty of UK law - there are specific chemical structure criteria which determine whether a compound is controlled or not; it's not in the hands of some non-chemist to rule it's status under the law. The 1977 modification order covering tryptamines & phenethylamines means that there are a lot more that are controlled than a lot of other countries, but with something like AMT that is outside the range of the mod. order, you can do what you want with it and be legal (as long as it only involves yourself)


----------



## center

F&B-- did you ever notice that looking at your avatar out of the corner of your eye makes it wiggle? I'm just deprived of sleep. Or not. It really does move, what the fuck ? --more--


----------



## Sgt. Stadanko

^^It does move, and it's very unnerving when you're trying to decipher the contents of his marginally informative and interesting posts. Makes me feel shifty late at night


----------



## AuraithX

^Stare at it for about 20 seconds. It moves.


----------



## center

Haha excellent. Sleep would be nice. Yep. Could you imagine the concept?


----------



## MDPVagrant

LOL... anyone who really feels disturbed by f&b's avatar should immediately lie down & get some sleep, IMO .  Great "harm reduction" method, I commend you f&b! (always thought it was kinda cute meself).


----------



## center

You knew all along and you lied to me!


----------



## fastandbulbous

> F&B-- did you ever notice that looking at your avatar out of the corner of your eye makes it wiggle?



Not really as it does actually 'wiggle'! It's an animated gif with one frame lasting about 8 seconds and the other 150mS - and yeah, it can be a bit unsettling if you're sleep deprived and don't know that it does that

_*twirls moustache & cackles evilly*_


----------



## General alcazar

Took me by surprise the first time, complete with hallucinogenics and sleep deprivation. After a few minutes I was convinced by my monkey that it was an insidious avatar trick...
So, anybody's monkey actually have anything new to say about MDPV. I still am not getting the rotten potato smell - maybe the lab monkeys are suffering from olefactory malfunction...


----------



## B9

> So, anybody's monkey actually have anything new to say about MDPV




I think the very fact you believe monkeys talk says enough about MDPV ! Now don't you ? Come on be honest.


----------



## General alcazar

The reason you doubt that my monkeys talk is that they only talk to me. No one else is special enough ! Now lay off or my monkeys will be tossing virtual poop at your avatar !


----------



## MDPVagrant

General alcazar said:
			
		

> So, anybody's monkey actually have anything new to say about MDPV. I still am not getting the rotten potato smell - maybe the lab monkeys are suffering from olefactory malfunction...


It'll help a lot if you pile rotten potatoes around yourself in a circle before sniffing it... I guarantee it'll smell more like rotten potatoes if you do that  (on a more serious note, what DOES it smell like to you (if anything)?)

P.S. new stuff, hmmm.  Only that I realized my old/defunct clonazepam script was doing a LOT to help me dose high enough so I got good sexual response w/o getting those nasty jitters.  How do I know -- I got some benzos today, and this is reminding me of the MDPV I used to remember... just completely different on a fair dose of benzos.  So add "benzos very helpful" to the ol' bag of tricks, unless you're VERY careful w/dosing to escape "that" state of nastiness MDPV is infamous for... frankly it's horrible, and would have discouraged me from ever touching it again if it happened more than once back in the day.


----------



## B9

> The reason you doubt that my monkeys talk is that they only talk to me.




Oh I never even considered that as an option , my profound apologies.


----------



## gabbachris

Is it MDVP or MDPV? Forgive my ignorance. It's just this search comes under MDVP and not under MDPV when using the Bluelight search engine.


----------



## B9

MDPV

Nothing of note on Erowid tho if you were looking there


----------



## gabbachris

Does anybody know what the little white bits are within this chemical. Every batch I have seen has these white flecks in it. (or dark ones in that sticky batch) What are they? Is looks like a cut but I dont think it is. It is too small and it is the wrong colour. A brown coloured cut would have been the obvious choice. I only ask because I came across a crushable lump of this "white" What is it? Why is it there? What does it do?
Also, Does anyone get any menthol goings on in the nose after snorting the Chem in question?
The first stuff I got was a bit like sniffing vicks on the flavour side. Recent nasal studies or material present have contridicted these notions.


----------



## gabbachris

Erowid has not yet caught up with these futuristic stims. Is it futuristic or old hat? Does anybody know the Origin of MDPV? 
I know one thing, It makes you rabble.


----------



## B9

> Does anybody know what the little white bits are within this chemical.



I do not ! Tho I noticed them myself


----------



## B9

> Does anybody know the Origin of MDPV?



Chemistry Chris :D %) 

_  * ducks flying objects *_


----------



## gabbachris

When was it first synthed? Who done it? Is it a futuristic Stim or a dusty recent museum discovery? How come Erowid has no info? Is this because it may be newish?


----------



## B9

^ Chris my post would usually be listed under generic sarcasm.



> dusty recent museum discovery


  At  a guess this answer.


----------



## felix

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Is it MDVP or MDPV? Forgive my ignorance. It's just this search comes under MDVP and not under MDPV when using the Bluelight search engine.


the latter. look up at the top right of your browser and you will see the correct spelling there. i made damn sure i spelled it correctly when i made this thread.  (and it _does _appear in BL search results using the correct spelling... ) 



			
				K9 said:
			
		

> Nothing of note on Erowid tho if you were looking there


using the search engine: http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp_search.cgi:

http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=62097
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=45787
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=57549
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=47047


----------



## felix

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Is it MDVP or MDPV? Forgive my ignorance. It's just this search comes under MDVP and not under MDPV when using the Bluelight search engine.


the latter. look up at the top right of your browser and you will see the correct spelling there. i made damn sure i spelled it correctly when i made this thread.  (and it does appear in BL search results using the correct spelling... ) 



			
				K9 said:
			
		

> Nothing of note on Erowid tho if you were looking there


using the search engine: http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp_search.cgi:

http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=62097
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=45787
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=57549
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=47047

 


hey...! this thread is mentioned on wikipedia as 'Bluelight.ru - Main MDPV discussion thread' %)


----------



## B9

^ I stand by my "nothing of note on Erowid" have you read those links felix ?


----------



## felix

^ i'm sure our two regular contributors here are of a different opinion. 

(yes i did.)


----------



## B9

MDPV isn't in Erowid in the expected sense at all.


Don't fuckin argue!!!!!!!


----------



## felix

sounds like you need to lay off the stims, mr angry man.  

i'm off to bed.


----------



## B9

^ Aye correct   tho in my mind I am mainly being amusing8) ...rather unfortunate that isn't it 


Sleep well felix


----------



## Bare_head

is it better than amphetamine? dont really like long lasting stims, although i love aMT. 8)  and i knew where you were coming from zoph  or b9 should i call u?

Or am i getting this thing all wrong and they two diff people? i think i need to lay of the drugs


----------



## B9

> or b9 should i call u?




For the time being thank you  




> is it better than amphetamine?


 Yes!


----------



## BongFish

What's the going rate for a g of mdpv?


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Two cows and a promise to help raise a barn!


----------



## gabbachris

MDPV is a well nice stim. 9 out of 10 rats approve. To be honest I have never found myself on the stims so much in my life. It is definitly carving a niche in me. (without being a cleaver wound) That dodgy smell taste flavour thing I mention a few posts before has begun to take on an almost gourmet quality.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> That dodgy smell taste flavour thing I mention a few posts before has begun to take on an almost gourmet quality.



What, the aged semen smell? Are you really sure about that Chris?


----------



## gabbachris

Ahh. I knew I had smelled it before somewhere. Thanks for that FB. Now I need no longer play with myself. Just have a line.
On a serious note:
What type of drug's would you, As a user, Describe as being similar to MDPV in effect? 
It seems like coke, E, & Speed at different times.  I have also noted slight trippy qualities. 
On a trivial note: I type MDVP into a search and see this MDPV thread at the top.
I Type MDPV into a search and it is way down on the list if there at all.
What is going on??


----------



## felix

gabbachris said:
			
		

> On a trivial note: I type MDVP into a search and see this MDPV thread at the top. I Type MDPV into a search and it is way down on the list if there at all. What is going on??


it's because people keep using the term MPDV in this feckin thread!!!  

try searching for the term MDPV *in the thread title* (which would make sense) and it comes up first in the list.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Time and time again ey


----------



## raw curiousity

very alert feeling however does anyone have any info regarding or about liver impairment as it relates to mdpv?


----------



## gabbachris

It cant be too bad considering the small amount needed. I am bang into it at present


----------



## gabbachris

I lost a clean 12 hours somewhere on the stuff yesterday. One minute it was 12 noon, The next, It was 1 in the morning. If I beleived in hostle Aliens, I would be paranoid that I had experienced real missing time.


----------



## gabbachris

Hmmm? I seem to be on mdvp again. and yes, Now the funny smell thing seems nice to me now. I did think it had appeal-growth potential. Now I know.


----------



## MDPVagrant

gabbachris said:
			
		

> I lost a clean 12 hours somewhere on the stuff yesterday. One minute it was 12 noon, The next, It was 1 in the morning. If I beleived in hostle Aliens, I would be paranoid that I had experienced real missing time.


LOL always 'amusing' when that happens to me on stims, except the times where it sort of happens in multiple shifts, causing the current time/date to mean absolutely nothing to you.  Then I start worrying when I last stood up and moved around, ate something, drank fluids, took a shite, etc.  It's a frightening experience IMO.


----------



## B9

> I would be paranoid that I had experienced *real missing time*.




Merely misplaced Chris


----------



## gabbachris

Sometimes mdpv just seems to put you in a trance. Not like a stim at all. I was never a big up the stim fan anyway.


----------



## gabbachris

I am up to 15 -20mg lines. A 10mg does not get the effect. I know the nervous heart rate related feeling. I think it's mostly paranoia. Although the drug does let you know quite directly if you may have taken a little too much.
It does little for the music for me. I do beleive it is a very worthwhile drug, (not sure what for yet) especially compared to crappy coke and the likes.
What do you make of the taste/flavour?
I do get increased thoughts of rudeness but am not sure if this is merely in my head? More research in this area is called for. I notice my girlfriend goes trance like and distant on this.
It help me concentrate on the porn, I do know that.
Would anybody agree that MDVP is a RC?
I would say yes myself.
am I starting to rabble?
Yes.


----------



## B9

^ Time to quit Chris flush if necessarry it's benign compared to desoxy but has a nasty side when obveruseds ~ benzos & kip .

Take care


----------



## felix

people: 

MIKE
DELTA
PAPA
VICTOR

M.D.P.V.


----------



## Jackal

Used always end up taking larger than recommended amounts while fucked. Cue days of sketchyness. 

Not a drug for me.


----------



## Jackal

felix said:
			
		

> people:
> 
> MIKE
> DELTA
> PAPA
> VICTOR
> 
> M.D.P.V.



MANKY
DICK
PARASITIC
VAGINA

M.D.P.V


----------



## B9

> Cue days of sketchyness.



Stims+ me always have had a love hate relationship . Once the questioning of yourself starts, get rid IMO.


----------



## B9

MANKY
DICK
PARASITIC
VAGINA

M.D.P.V


Genuinely amusing....G/nite folks much love etc.


----------



## gabbachris

MY
DERANGED
PERVERTED
VEGETATION

M.D.V.P. 

(Medium Amusment points?)


----------



## gabbachris

Hey B9,  You must have had some week to be saying goodnight at 8 bells on a friday night? Are you ok?


----------



## felix

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> tempted to re-dose the last bit (maybe 4mg or so) but i know its not a good idea


... and therein lies the problem with MDPV, in my experience. 

you constantly chase a high that never comes, you just end up with a generally sketched out feeling that makes you nervous about coming down so you keep redosing. 

in my humble opinion, cocaine is 1000 x better.  

i have absolutely no desire to try MDPV again, ever.


----------



## felix

nope. and neither does fucking MDPV in my house!!! :D


----------



## gabbachris

I have never been a Stim fan until this shit found me. I also know the Sketchy Munta feeling that sometimes hides right behind that last nice feeling that prompted the redose. 
The nightmare side of this has only ever gave me short 5 hour lessons compared with Desoxy P where 5 days later, I thought I had done something permanent.
If I notice any serious horribleness, I will report it here or if anybody else notices a change in my behavior, Feel free to point it out right here.
this thread is the forefront of the reaserch of effects of mdpv.
starting to rabble again, 
Damn those stims.


----------



## gabbachris

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> i love this stuff!!! im a stim virgin mind you, only took speed a few times in my life !
> 
> wud be great for dancing
> 
> is there a comedown from mdvp like on speed?
> 
> tempted to re-dose the last bit (maybe 4mg or so) but i know its not a good idea



4mg cant hurt?


----------



## gabbachris

I would not expect to get "out of my head" on mdpv. Stims dont really do that. I find it is mildish and nice if moderation is used. I also find (in moderation) it works well with other stuff like E and small K doses, 
all stims will "sketchy munt" you if you try and get wasted.
and Yes, I can dance on it and No I have not noted a bad comedown like on speed. 
Everyone is different though.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

The MDPV trance is awful....and it's nearly impossible to bring me out of it once i'm stuck there. 

Desoxy - MASSIVE HISTIMINE RELEASE oh god never again. 

Toooo much the past week. Damaging indeed.


----------



## gabbachris

I was actually very suprised to find myself dancing at a medioca gabba party before any E or owt.
Normally, I cant even seem to dance ever these days.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

No I don't dance....You just can't get a word out of me. It's almost worse than the acid mind close down.


----------



## gabbachris

I have noticed this on my girlfriend who really likes it.


----------



## Op8's

felix said:
			
		

> ... and therein lies the problem with MDPV, in my experience.
> 
> you constantly chase a high that never comes, you just end up with a generally sketched out feeling that makes you nervous about coming down so you keep redosing.
> 
> in my humble opinion, cocaine is 1000 x better.
> 
> i have absolutely no desire to try MDPV again, ever.



Some people here say simillar as you, i think this is for enjoy a bit using other drugs or simply take a line somtimes


----------



## gabbachris

good point.


----------



## felix

take something nice, to take the edge off. valium perhaps?


----------



## B9

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Hey B9,  You must have had some week to be saying goodnight at 8 bells on a friday night? Are you ok?




7 night shifts off the belt    I do lack of sleep pretty well usually but get caught out around 5 days, big soft shite I am really


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I'd love some buckfast! Alas, I'm supposed to be stopping drinking.


----------



## B9

Oh valium can be useful . Beer can be useful, pointless comments abouts usefullness cannot really be useful tho.


----------



## gabbachris

It's sunday night and mdpv could be on the cards. (again)


----------



## Op8's

gabbachris said:
			
		

> It's sunday night and mdpv could be on the cards. (again)


Yes it still sunday night!  maybe it's over the wallet or over a cd covers


----------



## MrMoss

*Back to the top*

Rather sensitive to amphetamines!

Dose: ~5mg+ (not less) insufflated.

Mental clarity, focus and minimal typical speedy side effects.
Low level body load combated easily with 0.5mg xanax.
No redose but at 5mg+ I found it still too much.

Desoxy shits all over this stuff IM (very limited) E.
I couldn't eat till 3am after dosing at 6.30pm

I'll play again and see if it's more fun ... but doubt it.
Think I'll keep it around for doing the chores.

PS Deleted the other thread


----------



## MrMoss

Anyone found that MDPV [a potent appetite suppressant IMO] also reduces appetite for alcohol?

If this was amphetamine I'd have easily got through 10+ beers but I struggled to drink 6!


----------



## gabbachris

mdpv does not compare with desoxy IMO. Desoxy is horrible where as mdvp is nice like.


----------



## gabbachris

mdpv makes the beer taste horrible faster. I had like 4 cans and the backs of my gums had that horrible taste which usually comes after drinking 20 cans.


----------



## gabbachris

which is a good thing??


----------



## MrMoss

I beg to differ ... Desoxy [Desoxypipradrol] is really good


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

MrMoss said:
			
		

> Anyone found that MDPV [a potent appetite suppressant IMO] also reduces appetite for alcohol?
> 
> If this was amphetamine I'd have easily got through 10+ beers but I struggled to drink 6!



I'd be in agreement with that. I find I drink less after using MDPV as the taste changed,  however it the mental cravings thinking I should be drinking always remained. Until comedown starts.

Speed and coke always make my already large appetite for booze...larger. I'd not even realise how drunk I actually was until the next afternoon (too late) 

I'm no longer an MDPV fan as I can't trust myself not to re-dose and use in moderation. I've a penchant for stimulants. 

Desoxypipradrol I did enjoy...my skin did not however.


----------



## felix

MrMoss said:
			
		

> Anyone found that MDPV [a potent appetite suppressant IMO] also reduces appetite for alcohol?
> 
> If this was amphetamine I'd have easily got through 10+ beers but I struggled to drink 6!


i noticed this too. it gave me a very dry mouth and a thirsty feeling, but drinking anything (i.e. beer or water) wasn't enjoyable. 8) 

well done for not redosing. i think my problem is i was trying to get something out of it that it doesn't do. i didn't find it _recreational_ really, but i kept redosing to chase a high that didn't _quite _ happen.


----------



## Aros2k

Just drink vodka? Beer is only good on drugs for a few cans at the start of the night before you get fucked or when just a bit  fucked..


----------



## AuraithX

Woo - looks like MDPV is making a reappearance. 

time for a early Christmas present for myself? :D


----------



## TheSpade

Aros2k said:
			
		

> Just drink vodka? Beer is only good on drugs for a few cans at the start of the night before you get fucked or when just a bit  fucked..



Drinking vodka on drugs is fuckin foul! Cider ftw! %)


----------



## B9

Over time desoxy is distinctly dodgy with creeping psychosis, at least mdpv delivers it quick & it leavers quickas well.


I'm with Gabbachris on this one.


----------



## Aros2k

TheSpade said:
			
		

> Drinking vodka on drugs is fuckin foul! Cider ftw! %)




not straight! lol


----------



## TheSpade

Straight is just pure evil on drugs or not but even vodka + mixer on drugs is rank. 

Yet again Cider ftw!


----------



## MrMoss

^ Oi cunty baws stay on topic 

Right, what's the fascination with Me-Ded-PeeVed anyhoo?
No, I repeat no euphoria (mild mood lift) ... what's the deal?

Don't get me wrong this will be useful in certain circumstances .. like hoovering or some other mundane task but I really fail to see the attraction 

Desoxy FTW


----------



## AuraithX

If your dosing 5mg I'm not surprised you're not getting any euphoria, infact I doubt at 5mg I would be off baseline

20-25mg is very euphoric


----------



## Aros2k

Very light substance was my first impression. Easy to eye correct dose.

Effects were pretty good, nice stimulant, I havn't had any speed in ages only coke so it was good at first to just feel a clean high feeling. Felt a bit of anxiety so I decided to take some gbl which was a good combo. Would definitely do again..

Doesn't seem like it'd be too enjoyable had I just left it on it's own though with the lack of euphoria but with GBL it was good.

Will try a higher dose next time, 10mg prolly.


----------



## MrMoss

AuraithX said:
			
		

> If your dosing 5mg I'm not surprised you're not getting any euphoria, infact I doubt at 5mg I would be off baseline



Read da Fred man!



> Rather sensitive to amphetamines!
> 
> Dose: ~5mg*+* (*not less*) insufflated.



You got good scales that can measure 5mg accurately?
Anyway as I already said Fred mild mood lift nowt else .. srsly I aint about to sniff 25mg ... I like to sleep nightly


----------



## MrMoss

Ok I'll take it in another direction ...

Why is MDPV any better than a bag of base or some coke?

That's what I don't get ... it seems it has uses but getting high simply is not one of them .. feel free to correct adn enlighten me kind BL-ers


----------



## Aros2k

It's prolly easier to measure by eye with this stuff than use scales with a + or - barrier of probably more than you want to dose. If you've eyed things up a lot before for something this light it's simple I think. 30mg was about 6 or 8x the size I expected it to be.

edit: Can't get base, seriously bad after effects for me off it though no way I could do base even with like a 3 day break from work then go in and perform properly. (I would still do it if I could get it though, it's lucky I can't or my mind would prolly be a lot worse off than it is now, i fucking love the high lol) Coke isn't my fave high, too much anxiety and just makes me a bit of a twat I think (as it seems to everyone) Time will tell if I hit the coke again now i'm back in full time employment, but I hope not. Once you get into buying big amounts the money burned is absolutely disgusting.

Obviously i've only done MDPV once but if it was a substance I had access to I think it would definitely have a place in my life.


----------



## Aros2k

I'd honestly be suprised if anyone prefers this stuff to base, the high of base is perfection to me.


----------



## AuraithX

I prefer the MDPV high at 20mg to the buzz after taking a .5g line of coke.

.5g line of coke = £20
20mg line of MDPV = £1

It's also a lot longer lasting (20min vs. 4hours)


----------



## Aros2k

If you need .5g as a line of coke you must be getting SHITE coke :-| My dealer would be going mad if he got merchandise like that

Delete some PM's Auraith I tried to send you one..


----------



## AuraithX

Aros2k said:
			
		

> If you need .5g as a line of coke you must be getting SHITE coke :-| My dealer would be going mad if he got merchandise like that
> 
> Delete some PM's Auraith I tried to send you one..



Don't 'need' a .5g line of coke but it's more fun than taking a .1g line 

cleared PMs


----------



## Aros2k

I'd prolly have a heart attack lol


----------



## Evad

.5g line of coke is definite overkilll IF you get decent coke.


----------



## Aros2k

Damn right. I'd never even think about snorting that much. Decent coke is like 6 lines from .5 at least


----------



## gabbachris

mdpv beats coke IMO. I would much rather have a few lines of mdpv rather than a massive amount of coke which does very little IMO. Coke is shit. Agreed, MDPV does not get you Off-Your-Head. Is it meant to? I thought stims were supposed to perk you up and sharpen your mind, Not make you feel high as a kite?
It is great in the house or a prelude to a night out and also a pick me up after the night out.


----------



## MrMoss

AuraithX said:
			
		

> .5g line of coke = £20
> 20mg line of MDPV = £1



Warrabout ....
Base/Phet 100mg = <£1 and certainly has action on Dopamine.

*Anyway 2nd Bioassay:*


*Woke:* 04:00 after a restful 4 hrs sleep!
*T+0:* 07:00
*BPM:* ~80 @ rest
*Dose:* ~12mg+
*MoA:* Insufflated
*First alert:* Almost immediate (clearer thoughts, slightly more focus and a tiny anxious component but not distracting or an annoyance).
*BPM @ T+10:* ~97
*T+25:* Seems to have induced a coughing fit. Dry throat. Slight tightness in the chest.
*T+60:* Heart is racing, extremities cold, sweating a little but BPM remains @ ~97. Can definitely focus rather clearly being able to perform mundane tasks etc. Certainly no discernible euphoria.
*T+90:* Heart still feels like it's pounding. Added 1mg Xanax to smooth the rough edges (aye, am a light weight with stims). Would advise against use for anyone asthma or panic dis-order ...

*Conclusion:* 15:45 No euphoria but an excellent little Ghey chemical. I washed the dishes, done my laundry, made 15 cups of tea, smoked far too much, sorted all my paperwork, searched for jobs (interview the morra) and generally turned my pit of shit in to a shiny place 

Yup, I was sooo bored


----------



## MrMoss

Indeed very handy for housework  but fuck all else


----------



## Velbon

MrMoss said:
			
		

> Indeed very handy for housework  but fuck all else



Good as a free give-out to those lazy polish workers?

I kid, they work their socks off!


----------



## Aros2k

gabbachris said:
			
		

> mdpv beats coke IMO. I would much rather have a few lines of mdpv rather than a massive amount of coke which does very little IMO. Coke is shit. Agreed, MDPV does not get you Off-Your-Head. Is it meant to? I thought stims were supposed to perk you up and sharpen your mind, Not make you feel high as a kite?
> It is great in the house or a prelude to a night out and also a pick me up after the night out.




Base makes you feel high as a kite. If stimulants don't give you any kind of high just awakeness then your prolly not taking enough/have really really crap caffeine coke


----------



## TheSpade

I've never had good speed / base yet, it keeps me awake for hours on end but there's never much of a high or a buzz.


----------



## Aros2k

Maybe you naturally have all the feeelings base gives people and feel them all the time, so it just makes you feel awake.


----------



## TheSpade

Nice theory but don't think it's very accurate. 

I think I've just always got shit base, even a half G in one go would just keep me awake for ages and not neccassarily feeling good. I'd actually get bored of being on the stuff a few hours in because there was no buzz / high / euphoria and just wish I could go to bed and sleep but I obviously never could. 

I'd like to try good stuff but base / speed seems to be a thing of the past, I never know / hear of anyone taking it these days.


----------



## Aros2k

Me neither. We used to drop 1/2 8th bombs rather than like 1/2 g though. Maybe you're not taking enough. I'd suggest 1g minimum if you want to attain a high rather than an expensive coffee effect, which is obv all you've had so far.


----------



## TheSpade

Aros2k said:
			
		

> Me neither. We used to drop 1/2 8th bombs rather than like 1/2 g though. Maybe you're not taking enough. I'd suggest 1g minimum if you want to attain a high rather than an expensive coffee effect, which is obv all you've had so far.



Fuck needing to take a G of anything in one go to get a decent buzz. Not worth it.


----------



## gabbachris

That is why mdpv beats coke and speed. you go weight for weight and you will be more high off the mdpv to say the least.


----------



## Velbon

TheSpade said:
			
		

> I've never had good speed / base yet, it keeps me awake for hours on end but there's never much of a high or a buzz.



Likewise, just get crap effects from speed. Raised heartbeat, sweating, headache.. When do the good bits happen?


----------



## TheSpade

The only plus side is the increased energy really but that eventually becomes a major downside. Useful for all nighters definitely.


----------



## MrMoss

gabbachris said:
			
		

> That is why mdpv beats coke and speed. you go weight for weight and you will be more high off the mdpv to say the least.



You go weight for weight of pure substance .. then you gonna be awake for many days.

10mg MDPV = 50mg Amphet Sulph (pure) .. or am I mistaken?


----------



## gabbachris

This is the mdpv forum.
I am going to lay of it this weekend as it has played a part in my last 8 - 10 weekends. (lets see who IS in control)


----------



## B9

^ Good point......... I shall also be a non participant this weekend.........hopefully 8(


----------



## gabbachris

Let us note our reactions together for the good of mankind.


----------



## B9

^ Yeah deal. Weekend commences Saturday in my whirled BTW


----------



## massiveinminiature

*


			
				MrMoss said:
			
		


			Ok I'll take it in another direction ...

Why is MDPV any better than a bag of base or some coke?

That's what I don't get ... it seems it has uses but getting high simply is not one of them .. feel free to correct adn enlighten me kind BL-ers 

Click to expand...


There is a Lady Moss isn't there Sir???  

Well I reckon that MDPV (used sensibly) is way superior to both aforementioned intoxicants.  %) 

REASON GIVEN: Man + Women + MDPV = Super dooper horniness x 1,000,000,000,000,000,0000,000  

The end result is a happy one   and delightfully wonderful %).

Of course things can take a very F**K OFF sized turn for the worst if used too long THIS can kinda make the good start not worth the craziness later !!!!  

*


----------



## massiveinminiature

*


			
				Chronik Fatigue said:
			
		


			Hmm, could be wrong about the colour, didn't open mine. Does is show a result with reagent testers?
		
Click to expand...

Colour can vary slightly I'd say and that is simply from experience.

I've seen whitish-grey, whitish-yellow, orangey-brown and beige kinda colour.

If you got it from a reputable source i would double check the label  and then perhaps try a little snifter in the prescence of someone who knows the score and keep the bag available if needed for reference. 

I presume you're a snorter??? 

I only suggest this if you do insufflicate coz pretty quick you'll be able to tell by the nasal sensation and taste in throat / mouth and dryness of throat whether it is the crazy ole MDPV.

If you're suspect / uncertain have a tissue to hand and blast like hell (seal the other nostril with ye finger and head over steam will help remove alot of the offending product BUT keep on blasting mucus over the steam). 

However I'm a BIT of a DARE DEVIL (some seem to think I'm a rampant lunatic thats escaped from ?????) so its probably best not to pay too much credance on what I say !!!!    *


----------



## B9

> Originally Posted by Chronik Fatigue
> Hmm, could be wrong about the colour, didn't open mine. Does is show a result with reagent testers?




I suspect the above means " I dunno actually"


----------



## massiveinminiature

*[F]


			
				B9 said:
			
		


			^ Yeah deal. Weekend commences Saturday in my whirled BTW
		
Click to expand...

Mine too so I will indulge in a little tomorrow perhaps during the morning then after dinner time I shall wrap my batwings around myself hang upside down in the bedroom and begin my transformation to normal who-man (LOL). %) *


----------



## massiveinminiature

*


			
				B9 said:
			
		


			^ Yeah deal. Weekend commences Saturday in my whirled BTW
		
Click to expand...

Mine too so I will indulge in a little tomorrow perhaps during the morning then after dinner time I shall wrap my batwings around myself hang upside down in the bedroom and begin my transformation to normal who-man (LOL). %)   

Probs with the assistance of a couple of benzos and hot bath !!!! %) 

BTW me wings don't get bathed coz they are made of steel and will RUST  !!!!

 MY WINGS ARE LIKE A SHEILD of STEEL !!!!   

BATFINK ~ "hey karate get behind me !!!!" 
              ~ bang bang bang - gun shot a plenty 
              ~ "A HA your bullets cannot harm me !" says Batfink!  


 MY WINGS ARE LIKE A SHEILD of STEEL !!!!   


You div nee get bats like that anymore who go around protecting folk now we have to look after those boogers ~ bring back stell bat wings thats what I say !!!!


LASHINGS of APOLOGIES all round how orf topic can one get ????? *


----------



## B9

^ Aye sounds a good plan.


----------



## B9

> how orf topic can one get ?????



Well > http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=4998111&postcount=354


----------



## massiveinminiature

*Atleast I have one thing that I'm good at ................... well, can do WELL !!!!! 

MDPV see not orf topic noo!!!!   %) %)  *


----------



## B9

^ Merely an aspect of it my dear


----------



## fastandbulbous

B9 said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah deal. Weekend commences Saturday in my whirled BTW




That's giving up before you even start - an excuse so you can take it on Friday


----------



## getreal

massiveinminiature said:
			
		

> *Atleast I have one thing that I'm good at ................... well, can do WELL !!!!!
> MDPV see not orf topic noo!!!!   %) %)  *



Dang Pet!
You're good at everything- *get that in your head*, okey dokey?>   
And I'm not speaking of drugs here ya know, right?

LOve ya pet Lamb  and btw- My 'ball shaped sheep'?  The one you throw up in the air and laugh at it when it comes down and it makes you happy, will be arriving in just one more month!  Can't wait- I miss it and its 'musk' smell!


----------



## gabbachris

B9 said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah deal. Weekend commences Saturday in my whirled BTW




Yeah, I am inclined to go with the weekend starting on the saturday thing. lol.


----------



## massiveinminiature

getreal said:
			
		

> Dang Pet!
> You're good at everything- *get that in your head*, okey dokey?>
> And I'm not speaking of drugs here ya know, right?
> 
> LOve ya pet Lamb  and btw- My 'ball shaped sheep'?  The one you throw up in the air and laugh at it when it comes down and it makes you happy, will be arriving in just one more month!  Can't wait- I miss it and its 'musk' smell!



*Oh I'm very happy that your flock shall be re-united in Great Britain the land of established shepherdesses & BAG LADIES !!!!!! *


----------



## MrMoss

massiveinminiature said:
			
		

> REASON GIVEN: Man + Women + MDPV = Super dooper horniness
> 
> The end result is a happy one   and delightfully wonderful %).



Ah, the aphrodisiac qualities! Can't say I noticed then again I wasn't with Lady Moss


----------



## gabbachris

I would start with at least 10mg


----------



## Aros2k

how did going the weekend without doing it go then, to the people who said they would?


----------



## B9

We failed massively but happily


----------



## gabbachris

Well, 
B9 encouraged me to not declare the weekends fast until saturday, So technically, Yes, I abstained. 
I had 4 super marios instead.


----------



## B9

^Good, selection far better health wise.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> Any advice on dosage and efficacy would be greatly appreciated.





> I would start with at least 10mg





> id start with bout 7mg and then see how u feel..



Whatever you do, avoid porn or any sort of material that could have an erotic potential or you'll get no work done


----------



## MrMoss

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> I have a stash of MDPV and was considering insufulating perhaps 5mg to get me through the night.



5mg will be suffice IM (very limited) O .. you can always add a dab more if required.


----------



## gabbachris

Dont redose for at least 2.5-3 hours though. You may become Sketchy and lost the plot altogether in regards to your essay. Let us know how the essay went. All information about the benifits (and downsides) of MDPV are very valuble bits of reseach.
This is like the front line of MDPV reseach. Told like it is from those who dare.


----------



## gabbachris

If I have a line in 4 minutes does that devoid the abstinance contract? It would still mean mdpv use occuring in every wake/sleep day over the weekend.


----------



## felix

do you have milligram scales, chris? 

speaking as someone who finally got scales this week, i now know how completely fucking useless eyeballing is. 

for example, i had 3g of mdma. i tried to separate 1.2g into one pile and it turned out to be only 1g exactly. so if i can't even get that anywhere near right, fuck knows how i ever managed to dose out something as 'tiny' as MDPV. 8) 

probably explains why i made such an arse of my MDPV experience.


----------



## felix

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> Although, perhaps this is a cruel sysmpton of the MDVP,





			
				Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> Avoid porn on MDVP?



MDPV
every time someone spells it wrong, you make the baby search engine cry.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> Although, perhaps this is a cruel sysmpton of the MDVP, that is a feeling of fake hope and optimism in the face of an impending academic crisis.


All dopamine reuptake inhibitors tend to provide 'fake' feelings of hope and optimism.  One reason I find 'em so attractive meself... fake/real, WTF is the difference.


----------



## dandandan

This drug sounds extremely interesting, bit worrying that there's so little research data on it but I suppose that's why it's legal right now.

On availability, quite how available is it? As in me doing enough googling will get me a source or is it very closed and hidden away? Not asking for sources, just wondering if it's worth me bothering looking or not.


----------



## dandandan

I see. How come? Surely if it's completely legal then it's just like selling vitamins on the internet, surely someone must be buying a batch and splitting it up?


----------



## AuraithX

dandandan said:
			
		

> I see. How come? Surely if it's completely legal then it's just like selling vitamins on the internet, surely someone must be buying a batch and splitting it up?


Vitamins are approved for consumption by the FDA. 

MDPV is not, it is illegal for human consumption. 

MDPVagrant - check your PMs


----------



## dandandan

What about the UK laws though? GBL I believe is in a similar legal state, yet a google for the 3 letters pulls up plenty of suppliers.


----------



## AuraithX

dandandan said:
			
		

> What about the UK laws though? GBL I believe is in a similar legal state, yet a google for the 3 letters pulls up plenty of suppliers.


Yes but GBL is a lot more well known.


----------



## MrMoss

dandandan said:
			
		

> What about the UK laws though? GBL I believe is in a similar legal state, yet a google for the 3 letters pulls up plenty of suppliers.



GBL has legitimate uses as a cleaner or graffiti remover etc whereas an RC like MDPV does not unless you are a legitimate researcher both remain firmly in the not for human consumption camp.


----------



## B9

> [Fastandbulbous]Whatever you do, or any sort of material that could have an erotic potential




Guess how much work got done in our house this weekend ?8(


----------



## TheSpade

I like the idea of a study aid, I get bored and unfocused very easily, could be just the ticket for me.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I began by insufualting 5mg, and then another 2.5 every two hours. No 'sketchyness' was experienced untill about 7am, but this I am sure was a result of sleep deprivation and not the drug.



And then you had a wank!


----------



## MDPVagrant

^ From what I can determine it's completely legal in the U.S. anyway, or at least as legal as any "abusable" chemical substance gets (charges can/are trumped up from time to time).  

Although MDPV is an analogue of pyrovalerone, the latter is a schedule V controlled substance -- thus MDPV is not covered under the Federal Analog Act (only analogs of Sched. I and II are).

P.S. thanks AuraithX...


----------



## MDPVagrant

^ You can delete them, however .  Edit/Delete.


----------



## AuraithX

Karaboudjan said:
			
		

> Oh right okay. I'm not sure if this is a sourcing question but when buying it from the internet, is it advisable to use an anonymous method of payment such as Western Union instead of a credit card or should I not need to bother going to this length seeing as it's 100% legal and won't result in the police knocking down my door.
> 
> I don't know if this is acceptable so I'll report my own post :D
> 
> edit - I can't report my own posts


Most vendors won't accept a credit card. Since this is legal using something like Paypal/Alertpay/GooglePay (which is basically just a way of hiding your cc details to the vendor) should be fine. For more illegal stuff WU,MoneyGram,etc is better suited.


----------



## gabbachris

I have never been a big stim head much really but since this mdpv stuff has met with my nazal cavaty, I can see a steady reationship building. All nicey nicey like. Line for this, line for that, line for the kids christmas party (mistake) always several lines over the weekend. It is a right sneaky one this. I am going to have to curb it or surrender. I am 34 and only started taking vallium after mdpv so there is a double whamey for me.
It is a right, Oh, Go on then drug, Or aye, in a bit I will have one, or like the other day 15mg sniff get in taxi make up white lie get back out of taxi 7mg sniff, back in taxi and off. I am monertering this drug beofre it becomes too powerful.


----------



## Aros2k

Seems to give me chest pain unless taken with GBL to cancel the anxiety. If I was pissed before I took it I think it would be good.


----------



## gabbachris

What? Like real Pain? It sometimes has me doing the hippy-jig where I dont feel at all right I get rumbley feelings on the left side of my lower Chest, It tricks me intoputting my hand on the lelt ribcage  I cant ever say it has actually hurt me. 
It has had me feared many times though
(hence the vallium)
The moral of the story: Learn the highway code and your achieve your mdpv licence


----------



## Aros2k

Yeah it's caused my anxiety though not heart problems, i get it all the time lol. It's like a pressure kind of, GBL solves it though. Seems to give me a weird feeling in my stomach too but renee solves that. Looking forward to doing it again anyway, gonna wait till i've been drinking next time.


----------



## fastandbulbous

If GBL solves it, then it's odds on that it's mainly due to anxiety.; might be a slight chance it's due to it's anticonvulsant & muscle relaxant properties - muscle tension from stimulants can be somewhat distressing.

The reason pyrovalerone made it to market as a pharmaceutical drug was it's reduced peripheral effects compared to other stimulants (one of the others was fencamfamine - the utter Rolls-Royce of stimulants IMO), such as cardiovascular activity. Much less likely to cause physical problems compared with say, amphetamine.


----------



## Aros2k

Well GBL helps. Valium solves it lol as does drinking a lot haha. It's definitely stress/anxiety related rather than heart problems though- it gets worse in crowds, much better at home etc.


----------



## gabbachris

anyone get a sore nose with repeated usage of mdpv? Like every weekend for 4 months. 
I have been mixing a small amount of mdpv with a line of K and watching those seventies porno films. Great fun. It's the danish language and the weird music which appeals the most to me. At one point, I did not know what the fuck was going on, Proper la-la land.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> It's the danish language and the weird music which appeals the most to me.




You don't need to be naked in front of the computer screen to appreciate the music or the language!


----------



## B9

> anyone get a sore nose with repeated usage of mdpv?




NO BUT i SURE DO WITH k + DPT!


----------



## BongFish

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> is mdpv orally active



Yes, I prefer it this way.


----------



## gabbachris

It's wednesday night and the mdpv seems to have crept up my nose somehow. I blame my girlfriend who had a line earlier in the night. I must be more strict with this stuff as it seems all to easy to end up having a go. Once you have one line, it does not seem to stop there either.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ The Pringles of the drug world - once you pop you can't stop!


----------



## toe

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> I would highly recommend taking MDPV if you are forced by a *dealine to complete a geat deal of academic work in a short space of time.*
> 
> MDPV should not be relied upon in an essay writing situation to produce results. It is no 'smart drug'. Its main strength lies in its ability to keep you awake and focused upon the task at hand for an extended amount of time.
> 
> Thanks all for the adivce I received.


 

Yup, that "deadline" and "short space of time" are key phrases there. Which is _exactly_ why it's shite for long term projects, term papers, (the aforementioned) essay. 

Good point, Parkhamno1


----------



## B9

gabbachris said:
			
		

> It's wednesday night and the mdpv seems to have crept up my nose somehow. I blame my girlfriend who had a line earlier in the night. I must be more strict with this stuff as it seems all to easy to end up having a go. Once you have one line, it does not seem to stop there either.





Aye - it tends to go this way.


----------



## dandandan

Can you mix it with water or would that ruin it?


----------



## AuraithX

dandandan said:
			
		

> Can you mix it with water or would that ruin it?


Theres posts in this thread of people mixing it with water (to get a accurate measurement) and then snorting it


----------



## dandandan

How would you do that?


----------



## gabbachris

I would advise against mixing it with water unless it's going up your poop chute. If you have say 250mg just half it then you have about 10 lines X 2 half them both and you have 5 lines X 4. This method is as good as any for dosage.


----------



## gabbachris

My other half is still up from yesterday. same seated position in front of her computer. I managed 4 hours of semi sleep parralisis followed by 2 hours sleep.  (with the aid of a sleeper) I got all my missions done now just not long before bedtime, I have succum once again. 
Strangly appealing funny smelling stuff.


----------



## felix

gabbachris said:
			
		

> I would advise against mixing it with water unless it's going up your poop chute. If you have say 250mg just half it then you have about 10 lines X 2 half them both and you have 5 lines X 4. This method is as good as any for dosage.


considering a dose for some people (and would certainly be advised as a starting point) is only 5-10mg, i would say trying to eyeball that from 250mg is a pretty daft thing to do. you haven't got a hope in hell of getting it anywhere _near_ accurate with that method. 

speaking as someone who has only recently got scales, i know now how silly it is trying to eyeball anything like this. 

if you start off taking too much of this stuff, say hello to increased tolerance and a sketchy and prolonged MDPV episode, which can be a pretty horrible thing to experience. 

get scales. 



			
				gabbachris said:
			
		

> My other half is still up from yesterday. same seated position in front of her computer. I managed 4 hours of semi sleep parralisis followed by 2 hours sleep.  (with the aid of a sleeper) I got all my missions done now just not long before bedtime, I have succum once again.


get scales.


----------



## gabbachris

I started off doing the scales dose thing. carnt be arsed noo. I just sniff a little line. I do however, respect the fact that this stuff is very potent and not everyone would enjoy the same size lines.
I have seen some folk doing massive lines against advice.
One Southern group done a G in one night between 3 of them as well as other stuff.
Must be real hard men them Cockneys, lol


----------



## B9

^ With enough practice one can *ahem* make an accurate enough visual assessment. the question is that - after enough practice is - that visual assessment a wise amount, in short probably not

Get scales & benzos aplenty I reckon 

Regarding chest pain, well I've experienced it - but I have high blood pressure & ended up doing excessive amounts - I would guess if it was particularly damaging it would have let me know by now, maybe not tho.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Subtle. Pornographic. Animalistic.

GHB has nothing on this drug when it comes to sex. And I thought I loved GHB.


----------



## Fishface

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Must be real hard men them Cockneys, lol


Bloody right we are


----------



## fastandbulbous

StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> Subtle. Pornographic. Animalistic.
> 
> GHB has nothing on this drug when it comes to sex. And I thought I loved GHB.



Now try a bit of GHB on top of a decent dose of MDPV - we'll await the news report on the telly of the result, complete with the authorities having to dart and net this obviously sex-crazed naked man running about the streets. I don't think it's an accident that it has the slight odour od seminal fluid about it...

Hey, I've come close at times myself ; imagine a long haired version of Cosmo Smallpiece (look up Les Dawson if you don't know what I'm on about) and you're not too wide of the mark!


----------



## MDPVagrant

AuraithX said:
			
		

> Theres posts in this thread of people mixing it with water (to get a accurate measurement) and then snorting it


Works well, but don't mix up any large batches - the stuff breaks down fast in solution and starts reeking of pyrrolidine within an hour or two.  At minimum use dh20, boil and let cool a bit to dissolve the MDPV better, then store in an air/light resistant container, and keep it refrigerated between parties.  Oh yeah, and make sure that's really milk you're hitting the fridge for .


			
				gabbachris said:
			
		

> anyone get a sore nose with repeated usage of mdpv? Like every weekend for 4 months.


Yup... once again, I'd guess it's related to pyrrolidine.  Icky stuff.


			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Now try a bit of GHB on top of a decent dose of MDPV - we'll await the news report on the telly of the result, complete with the authorities having to dart and net this obviously sex-crazed naked man running about the streets.


Heh, it's sex-crazy enough stuff by itself.  I noticed that pyrrolidine-cum smell too, but after a run it's hard to tell where the hell the smell's coming from... 

P.S. anyone noted any circulatory issues associated with MDPV use?  The biggest prob I've noticed with regular use (other than wondering what your heart looks like on a sonagram) is a tendency toward dehydration/associated minor electrolyte imbalance, even while consuming fluids regularly.  It's a pretty strong diuretic.  Excessive fluid consumption could also pose problems - couple minor but highly unpleasant cases of hyponatremia here.  Watch that shit, guys...


----------



## gabbachris

does anybody know about the shelf life of MDPV how should it be stored?
I have left it out this week. I am having one of my little holidays from drugs.


----------



## slopoke

gabbachris said:
			
		

> does anybody know about the shelf life of MDPV how should it be stored?
> I have left it out this week. I am having one of my little holidays from drugs.



I think it should last for a long time if kept cold, dark and dry. The whiter stuff anyway. If you have the putty then it might be an idea to putt a dessicant bag in with it.

I had a 10mg blotter of MDPV on thursday night which worked really well, i've never eaten in the past, always snorted and it. I think its better orally, really got me buzzing. Copious amounts of alcohol probably helped too though!


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I had a 10mg blotter of MDPV on thursday night



You know some really strange people!


----------



## MrMoss

StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> GHB has nothing on this drug when it comes to sex. And I thought I loved GHB.



I don't find it in any way sexually activating ... 5th dose thus no expert ... we all different <puts money on G everytime>


----------



## gabbachris

mdpv certainly gets my perv brain chemistry going. I dont actually rate it as an enhancer of actualy doing it. With me, It seems more like a mind thing than psyical aid. It has a total anti-sex effect on my girlfriend. It kills her sex drive totally, she just cant seem to enjoy doing it on mdpv which is a shame. It just turns her into a mong. (Did I just say that?)


----------



## slopoke

I found them quite similar, if you enjoy Rits, you'll probably love MDPV.


----------



## KFrid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Circulating in Sweden now is a really fine powdered white "MDPV" supplied by [supplier x]. It is total crap and we don't know what it is. It's not MDPV, that's for sure.

Now, a "brilliant white" MDPV is supplied by another chemical distributor outside of Sweden. The description is strikingly similar to the unknown substance I have here in my ziplocker. Now, I wonder: is this "brilliant white" MDPV the same crappy stuff as this? In my humble opinion, this is a matter of physical, mental and monetary safety for would be users.

I don't want to risk obtaining any more of this Swedish stuff. It's awful. It makes you nausious and very anxious. I have used MDPV many times before and this is _not_ MDPV.

I don't want anyone else getting fooled and putting their health on the line.

Best regards,

/KFrid, Sweden


----------



## gabbachris

This sounds like a similar problem that I have the answer to. Are you sure your Dodgy MDPV is not in fact Freebase MDPV designed for smoking? 
If you snort it, It burns your nose to fuck and does not have the effect. I am not sure whether I should even try this freebase lark. 
The Crackhead Scene has never been something I want to be a part of. Part of me wants to try it, But alarm bells are ringing as I still maintain some degree of sensibility over curiosity and I know I can be compulsive if something turns me on.
I am actually finding myself using MDPV more regular than I know what is healthy.  I hope I can be headstrong enough to fight this tricky shit. I have never been a stim head but I have already lost one or two rounds to this bastard stuff. Plus it makes me look like a pervie when I go on about porn under the influence of this in front of people who may see what I say differently as the way it was meant. 
Fuck Me, I sound like The Riddler, Off Batman.
What I mean is MDPV encourages me to watch porn for extended periods of time But there is nothing wrong with that is there??
Right, I am rabbling, it's 2.22pm and I have been up all last night for no good reason which involved MDPV. Lets see if what time I get to bed tonight?
5am Deadline is set. Let see if I have the strength to be content with 2.5 hours of porn?
LOL.


----------



## gabbachris

its 4.23am on a fucking Tuesday morning the 5am go to bed deadline has now been changed to 6am then it's mazzzy time. 

End of story! 

Damn that bastard MDfuckingPV!


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Plus it makes me look like a pervie when I go on about porn under the influence of this in front of people who may see what I say differently as the way it was meant.




Don't worry Chris, I thought that before you even said a word!


----------



## Riklet

Very randomly, my mother asked me if i'd heard of this chemical; apparently in her Parkinsons (or brain science?) magazine, she was reading about trials which are beggining to show that in _some_ individuals, testing created a mild Parkinsons-like effect.  I don't really know what to make of this, I want to read the article though.  I don't know how well known these effects are...?

Bit dodgy rushing into using some of these "newer" chemicals, better safe than sorry, tbh.  If the studies she was talking about are accurate though, it could be quite useful in helping to understand Parkinsons, and possibly develop better treatment/a "cure", which is cool cool...


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Most dopaminergics can cause that, esp amphetamines through dopamine depletion. What's important is whether it's a temp or perm change. If it's temp, it's nothing to worry about.

What's more interesting is the possibility that MDPv (or a derivative) might actually be useful in treating Parkinson's disease


----------



## B9

Strange days indeed.

I wouldn't wish to begin to explain  
enough of this, goodnight & shitloads of good vibes to you all.


----------



## gabbachris

Well put in a nutshell. (for this thread)


----------



## happyus

hello my sweet chemical lovers....does anyone know what mdpv reacts with medication wise, as i am on a nice healthy cocktail of stuff at the moment(so i know e is out of the piccer) but want to indulge a little...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## surffe

*2cb combo?*

Any experiences on MDPV and 2cb (or relatives) combo?

There seems to be surprisingly little comments on using MDPV with other substances than GBL/GHB. Someone reported enjoying it with cocaine and lacking  the compulsive urge to redose coke all the time like usually, but instead only every few hours.

I would also like to hear recommendations how to avoid dopamine depletion. L-tyrosine seems to help but how much and when to take as an additional nutrient? I'm grateful for other health tips too. (besides obvious: dont dose too much or too long. remember to eat and sleep too


----------



## Acid4Blood

^^ 1000 - 1500mg L-Tyrosine a day should help. Def helped during my coke days.


----------



## B9

happyus said:
			
		

> hello my sweet chemical lovers....does anyone know what mdpv reacts with medication wise, as i am on a nice healthy cocktail of stuff at the moment(so i know e is out of the piccer) but want to indulge a little...any help would be appreciated.




No problem with SSRis & other ADs ( to anyones knowledge) however it's a very unresearched chemical - nothing can be taken for granted. List your meds, perhaps if others did some sort of database of potential contraindications could be created - just the job for tambo I'd a thought.

A job that ought to be done IMO.  

Any chance of collating the info in your drug crazed forum tambo ?


----------



## happyus

right i am on....
citalopram
rizatriptan(most days)
propranolol hydrochloride
mebeverine hydrochloride
deloratadine(however don't think an antihistamine would make any problems....but you never know!!)

i think the only problem here could be the beta blockers and blood pressure/ heart strain, but this would probably be no worse a risk than ecstasy i think.

i too think a list of possible conflictions between drugs would be great.


----------



## B9

^ Antihistamine is actually a good thing - I get occassional histamine reaction from MDPV.

My guess is that MDPV is a lesser risk than ecstacy - as I said that's a guess & could be down to the individual - the amount of potential interactions is beyond my ken to really give an opinion on. But the AD's & AHs are pretty much OK from what I've observed of others using similar or identical meds.
  I take amlodopine ( blood pressure)  & it doesn't seem to pose any problems for me - yet anyway


----------



## gabbachris

I think the stinky brown mdpv is great but what all this crap about this shit white shit?? Everything I have heard about it would suggest that is nothing close to what is on the lable never mind a more pure form.
I have heard a few negative reports from a wide area of sources and they all sem to condemm that white stuff that bears no resemilence to what I know as mdpv. If it does not work then it is not it and is dodgy SHITE!!! 
I was told it was freebase or something and it is great. A mate tried to smoke it twice and couldent beleive he was foolish enough to try a second go after nearly being sick off the first one which also gave him a raging headache. 
He was quite pissed off.
How people expect to pass this lark off as mdpv is beyond my comprehention.
I like my "Perv Powder" Dry, Brown, stinky & essentially stimulating please.
Speaking of which, Where is that snorter and DVD download? Uh Hu Hu!


----------



## B9

^ Agreed on the white versus brown debate - the white stuff isn't "drugs" IMO ! The brown definitely is !


----------



## surffe

Can you please clarify the difference between brown and white "MDPV" powder?


----------



## gabbachris

The colour is different
The Shite, Sorry, The White,  has no smell.
The brown gets you nice and high
The White burns your nose to fuck and no effect.

BRIGHTON AREA! 

WATCH OUT AS THE "WHITE SHITE" HAS BEEN REPORTED AND CONFIRMED AS THE SAME AND IS IN YOUR AREA.


----------



## gabbachris

Yeah, i do understand that the brown and smell are impurites and it should actally be white if it refined enough. 
That being said. There is a lot of this Rubbish stuff about accross a wide area so watch out. You can tell the crap as soon as your nose stings to fuck and nothing good happens. I will be very dubious of all white MDPV until I know otherwise first hand.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Now try a bit of GHB on top of a decent dose of MDPV -



+cialis +mdma.

Worked for me.

Girlfriend still in a coma however.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ That sounds like a real 'Cosmo Smallpiece' sort of combination to me! 

Look up Les Dawson for the uninformed


----------



## toe

We disagree.. The odor and jonsey effects appear to be completely in line with my eariler experiences of confirmed legit white stuff. Observed experiences of a new lab monkey correlate with this.


----------



## gabbachris

Hmmmm! Interesting.


----------



## General alcazar

I found the tan chunky MDPV that I had stashed worked very well. There have been some posts warning of problems with the impurities, but after many grams, there have been none. I am also sad that it is now pretty much gone. So what is the consensus on the 'white' MDPV. There are many reports which indicate it is effective. Is it that it is ineffective when snorted (which would make sense if it is a free base) or is it ineffective orally as well ?
MDPV combines really well with low dose tryptamines, BTW. It is a bit unpredictable with kratom, and the kratom blunts some of its effects. Benzos and lunesta are fine. So is viagra at a low dose. I wish I had some GHB to add in, as it would likely be the best combo ever. alcohol doesn't seem to be a problem either.


----------



## B9

^ For me the brown was great ( tho don't overdo it) & the white was an error!


----------



## B9

> In my experience it's impossible to judge the purity/effectiveness/pleasentness of a chemical by it's colour.



true


----------



## haribo1

Has anyone brought up the fact that the 3,4 dichloro (in place of the methylenedioxy) is supposed to be the strongest if I remember what Benzene(C6H6) said....


----------



## B9

^ Not in here - advanced drug discussion ( as well you know!) is where you wana be - ------> that way for the menu


----------



## fastandbulbous

> In my experience it's impossible to judge the purity/effectiveness/pleasentness of a chemical by it's colour



Well if it's a dayglo pink/green/purple, it's such a happy colour that the drug has to be good . That's one of the first things they teach you when you do a pharmacology degree


----------



## ashiba

gabbachris said:
			
		

> The colour is different
> The Shite, Sorry, The White,  has no smell.
> The brown gets you nice and high
> The White burns your nose to fuck and no effect.
> 
> BRIGHTON AREA!
> 
> WATCH OUT AS THE "WHITE SHITE" HAS BEEN REPORTED AND CONFIRMED AS THE SAME AND IS IN YOUR AREA.



All the MDPV I've ever bought(been a while, dont have a good source) has been white and that was good stuff, didn't smell and didn't kill the nose when snorted. So it's not just "white bad, brown good". But there has been talking about a bad batch of something being sold as MDPV here in sweden.

Edit: Wow, first post. Really thought I had posted something, well hello


----------



## Bare_head

i also have tried the pure white stuff without a smell and i found it pleasant, the fluttering in the chest, lasted longer than cocaine with some similarities, apart from the fact my hair stood on end   really like this stuff, i think the crash is quite bad if used mroe than once tho


----------



## General alcazar

I find there is little crash. I would feel like crap for hours after coming down from a coke binge, but a few lunesta and a couple of drinks and I'm asleep with MDPV. With coke, it took a whole lot more sedation. The problem with MDPV at this point is that I can easly blow through 100 mg in a night (on a few occasions, a lot more). The tolerance potential is huge. At first 5-10mgs was fine, but not anymore. Thanks for the feedback on the white powder. I was not so much concerned about the color as the current batches floating around. Wouldn't want to be disappointed.


----------



## TheSpade

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> Yesterday got back on the white for some serious essy writing. It's so good for concentrating on a somewhat monotenous task, banged out about 4000 words in 12hrs.



Pffft! I can do about 1000 words an hour without any drug based aid.


----------



## gabbachris

Yeah, But is that 1000 words of drivvle or Drug Inspired Brilliance?
Also touch typing has to be taking into account here.


----------



## infinity2k7

Judging by the comments i take it MDPV is going around regular dealers and not just online vendors?


----------



## AuraithX

^ I doubt that.


----------



## TheSpade

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Yeah, But is that 1000 words of drivvle or Drug Inspired Brilliance?
> Also touch typing has to be taking into account here.



It's not drivvle nor drug inspired brilliance, it's non drug aided brilliance....the best type of brilliance.


----------



## closedeyevision

*methods of admin?*

are we agreed that insufflation of solution is the best way to go with this stuff? Also, does distilled water have to be used? And a further also, is it true that the product begins to break down once put in solution? that would be a bit of a bastard if true!!!!!


----------



## AuraithX

dilution only has to occur when you do not have mg(or accurate) scales. Since the the dosage is is around 20mg cheap scales should be alright. I'm on it the now  just measured out 100mg and split into 6 lines.


----------



## gabbachris

I just reconise the size of line needed and rack it. Although I do fall foul of the dont redose too early rule quite often.


----------



## Stainboy

I have no idea how I got into this thread but give some of that shit!


----------



## reality_check

whats MDPV?


----------



## Dedbeet

I liked the brown better, but the white has an energizing effect.  For whatever reason, it doesn't seem as strong or effective as the brown shit did.  Still "worthy" IMO, just not the same thing. 

BTW I'm the artist formerly known as MDPVagrant ;-)... how's it goin y'alls?


----------



## BongFish

closedeyevision said:
			
		

> are we agreed that insufflation of solution is the best way to go with this stuff? Also, does distilled water have to be used? And a further also, is it true that the product begins to break down once put in solution? that would be a bit of a bastard if true!!!!!



The good white stuff that doesn't smell like cum normally starts to smell really strongly of jizz almost immediately after being put in solution. I'm pretty sure that this means it's breaking down quickly.


----------



## B9

Dedbeet said:
			
		

> I liked the brown better, but the white has an energizing effect.  For whatever reason, it doesn't seem as strong or effective as the brown shit did.  Still "worthy" IMO, just not the same thing.
> 
> BTW I'm the artist formerly known as MDPVagrant ;-)... how's it goin y'alls?




Aye vagrant it's going Ok thanks./ & yourself


----------



## Dedbeet

reality_check said:
			
		

> whats MDPV?


Me Dump Poop Valiantly.


			
				B9 said:
			
		

> Aye vagrant it's going Ok thanks./ & yourself


'sup B9 .  Going OK, except I wish it were closer to the 3rd... dead broke & no drugs around here .


----------



## AuraithX

Does MDPV make anyone feel gassy/sick after the 3hr mark?

I never noticed it on the last batch but on this one it's happened every time. (both batches were white)


----------



## General alcazar

Hey Deadbeat - glad to see ya still around.

I feel sorta crappy when it wears off, but then again, I  often combine it with other things and take rather high doses now..Overall the one sample I had was pretty easy on the comedown, but seemed to wear off fast. Tolerance seems to build up fast. Not gassy though..


----------



## Dedbeet

General alcazar said:
			
		

> Hey Deadbeat - glad to see ya still around.


Thanks man, good to be here.


> I feel sorta crappy when it wears off, but then again, I  often combine it with other things and take rather high doses now..Overall the one sample I had was pretty easy on the comedown, but seemed to wear off fast. Tolerance seems to build up fast. Not gassy though..


Recently quit stims myself - been getting psychotic reactions.  Good time to drop them, methinks 8).  I'm still messing with kratom on & off, thinking of starting an antidepressant.  Enough on the stims tho... I'm tempted, but the end results are so NOT worth it.

P.S. I haven't had issues with gas either.  Stims can definitely do stuff to the stomach/intestines tho...


----------



## androoo

how does MDPV differ to alpha-ppp ??

are they 2 completely different things?.. can't find much info on alpha-ppp


----------



## AuraithX

androoo said:
			
		

> how does MDPV differ to alpha-ppp ??
> 
> are they 2 completely different things?.. can't find much info on alpha-ppp


alpha-ppp - better known as α-PPP or Alpha-pyrrolidinopropiophenone is not MDPV.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-pyrrolidinopropiophenone

MDPV is an analog of α-PPP, and α-PPP is an analog of methcat


----------



## androoo

AuraithX said:
			
		

> alpha-ppp - better known as α-PPP or Alpha-pyrrolidinopropiophenone is not MDPV.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-pyrrolidinopropiophenone
> 
> MDPV is an analog of α-PPP, and α-PPP is an analog of methcat



ahh.. thanku.
so if i have the choice of purchasing one or the other.. which would be best?


----------



## AuraithX

Well I'd go to a-PPP due to its rarity, that and the fact that I already have MDPV.


----------



## TheSpade

I'd not listen to Aurithax and get some other advice. :D


----------



## androoo

tylerD  whats it like vapourising mdpv in a lightbulb??


----------



## BongFish

Vaporising a few mg is the perfect pick me up i recon...


----------



## felix

androoo said:
			
		

> tylerD  whats it like vapourising mdpv in a lightbulb??


you mean smoking or inhaling it? 

i think the common advice there is NOT to do it. that'll shit'll fuck up your lungs, yo. i'm sure tyler said that a while ago.


----------



## B9

^ Yeah it's the 2% pyrollidine that's left over from an impure synth - apparently anyway.


----------



## AuraithX

I'd imagine that pyrollidine batch is gone now and it would be safe to smoke.


----------



## felix

well, why don't you try it out and let us know? 8)


----------



## Tylerdurden

I tried it a few times until I read about those dangerous impurities. I'm fine though, still alive and breathing.

It's a nice tingling sensation, very moreish though.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> very moreish



 



			
				R.A. said:
			
		

> i think the stuff gave me a case of anxiety... possibly from that combined with other things tho
> ended up on prescription pills (a beta blocker) from doctor to try and ease it...



Fuck. So u reckon it could easily lead 2 psychosis? Am curious 2 try it but not really into stims anymore. U reckon its a good alternative to coke & speed ?


----------



## Aros2k

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> i think the stuff gave me a case of anxiety... possibly from that combined with other things tho
> ended up on prescription pills (a beta blocker) from doctor to try and ease it...




Gave me bad anxiety each of the times I did it too.. Much worse than doing coke or speed


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I ended up being prescribed 28 days worth of beta blockers (Propranolol) and Zopiclone after a weeks worth of repetitive MDPV use. I olnly really got beta blockers as i'd been using xanax and diaz already and the doctor did not have in front of him my medical notes. 

It had been a long time coming. Anxiety was building up anyway thanks to outside relations.


----------



## androoo

snorted 5mg before work.. slight increase in heart rate, slight lift in mood..felt awake. hungry and tired 3 hours later! 

maybe i'm someone who needs a slightly bigger dose? will try 10mg tomorrow


----------



## Bare_head

best advice ever :D


----------



## gabbachris

I love the stuff, Me. 

MDPV, 
Pervert Powder, 
The Truth Drug,
Love Dust, 

Call it what you will, 
IMO, coke and speed dont get a look in.
If I have a line of Coke after MDPV I go on a downer within myself. Coke spoils the high of the PeeVee. (IMO)


----------



## Aros2k

Parkhamno1 said:
			
		

> I like it for writing essays. Good for staying focused for long periods of time. I don't get the anxiety and other problems people have stated. Think it's because don't take more than 10mg over a 12hr period.



I only ever did small doses and just a few times, i guess if you already have bad anxiety this is one to stay away from. Although you could prolly say that bout coke and i don't, lol


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Red Arrow said:
			
		

> i really would recommend that you avoid mdpv completely.



QFT!

Never again after a week of hell followed by beta blockers and sleeping pills!


----------



## androoo

hmm.. i snorted 10mg yesterday and it didn't seem to do much, if anything?! very strange


----------



## B9

AuraithX said:
			
		

> I'd imagine that pyrollidine batch is gone now and it would be safe to smoke.




I would imagine you're right about it being safe to smoke/ snort/ otherwise ingest. As for getting anything worthwhile off it - now that's another matter.


----------



## Aros2k

It seemed like a high without any real good feelings to me... like a dirtier/stronger caffeine


----------



## gabbachris

The PV is what you want for the stim buzz.
It gets the Girls Wet, As wellIt is the best Wonder Drug since Ketamine.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

cherrycolouredfunk said:
			
		

> I ended up being prescribed 28 days worth of beta blockers (Propranolol) and Zopiclone after a weeks worth of repetitive MDPV use. I.



Wow. What a sentence.

People avoid MDPV?

People should avoid themselves.

(And GP's)


----------



## B9

^ Meh it depends upon the person SHM!!!!!!!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> Wow. What a sentence.
> 
> People avoid MDPV?
> 
> People should avoid themselves.
> 
> (And GP's)



I clicked on this to type a reply but I've swiftly changed my mind about wasting too many words as it would only have been reactionary. 

Outside factors also had a lot to play. So yes, it depends on the person.


----------



## EarlGrayUK

I've tried MDPV today, it was the beige stuff. Snorted 30mg in total over 7 hours (I am a quite heavy guy). I felt fine, slightly euphoric, very focused and was prone to discussions about anything. Didn't experience anything related to sex drive though, even though after reading about that effect, I tried to watch some porn. No effect apart from the usual. 

Now the effect is almost completely gone and I have a very very slight headache, but that could be because I haven't eaten all day. And I just tried some milk with strawberry nesquick. It tasted like a bite of old sofa. Well, like I imagine an old sofa would taste like.


----------



## EarlGrayUK

Ok, nine hours later and I am still awake, but that was to be expected. But I managed to doze a bit and had weird thoughts, which started to cut each other off, because the other thought was crap anyway. And I had the feeling that this judgement wasn't mine, but theirs. 

Just had the first food in 36 hours (apart from water and vitamin/mineral supplements): Chicken-Ham-Pasta. Tasted perfectly normal. Yay!

So my bottom line is: it's good, but I think I took too much too late in the day. 5-10mg after a nice healthy breakfast should be fine though, if I need to be very focused, analytic even, during a day. But I won't test that today for sure


----------



## EarlGrayUK

Sorry for the one man show, but there is a da capo:

It's now approx. 28 hours and just one hour ago the last effect (a bit of uncomfotable feeling, very minor random twitching) went away. Well, except that I went shopping and was disgusted by even thinking of the (unhealthy) food I am eating usually. I have a weird urge to eat healthy,which goes against my computer freak image. 

I bought red grapes, skimmed milk, muesli, Quorn peppered steak... (and hid two special offer microwave burgers underneath all that, so there's still hope). But seriously, is it common for some substances to change your eating habit drastically (at least in a short term), even after the effects are gone? Mineral/Vitamine depletion of some kind?


----------



## AuraithX

^ From personal experience I would say so, yes. 

After a binge I would much rather go get something fresh from the deli than have something out of a fast-food place.


----------



## EarlGrayUK

Just the thought of something greasy fatty.. uargh... and usually I love BurgerKing and Pizza


----------



## tadfish

Hey so what dose's is everyone doing?
And routes you take it?
and colour and type of batch? eg. sticky, this colour that colour
how long is everyone stay up for on this shit and are donig. fucking, party, studying etc.


----------



## rickolasnice

After reading this thread.. I REALLY wanna try some MDPV


----------



## massiveinminiature

*By the nature of MDPV this thread should be INCOMMUNICADO !!!     *


----------



## tadfish

bad come down not worth the high i think


----------



## B9

^ Disagree tho limits - strict limits - need set & properly observed.


----------



## massiveinminiature

*That doesn't quite cut it in my world !!! 

Its more and more again !!!   *


----------



## EarlGrayUK

Funny, here it's less and less... and for what I am looking for, less of MDPV is more.


----------



## vedwit

Any idea if MDPV would be detected by airport sniffer dogs?


----------



## AuraithX

^ It wouldn't 

I doubt any drugs would, they are there to sniff out bombs.


----------



## felix

^ so you're saying it's perfectly safe to transport drugs of any type on a plane? gimme a break. 8)


----------



## TheSpade

There could be drug sniffer dogs surely?


----------



## vedwit

Ok, lets say they were drug dogs, would they detect MDPV?


----------



## TheSpade

I don't know.

Possibly.

Probably not worth the risk.


----------



## vedwit

I got sniffered by a dog in auckland airport in 2000, they took samples of all my clothes and found evidence that an e had been in my pocket.


----------



## TheSpade

Doesn't that tell you that these dogs mean business. 

EDIT: What happened in the end? Any charges?

It's shit we've prob all had drugs in our jeans etc, would be rubbish to go through the airport and they bust you for the crumbs of a pill which you had in there at a previous date.


----------



## AuraithX

I've never even seen a sniffer dog at a airport. 

Know several people that have taken drugs on airplanes also, yeah.


----------



## felix

@ spade: exactly, fuck that. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7234786.stm

nobody on here should ever encourage or condone the act of moving drugs around by plane, and DEFINITELY not on your person or hand luggage. make of that what you will. 

@ auraithx: please excuse me for discounting your precious 17 years worth of life on this planet, but i'll try to stay out of jail for now thanks.


----------



## vedwit

They took me in a big empty room with sliver tables and went through all my luggage wiping swabs on it all then took the swabs away for analysis for about 6 hours while I waited there. 

The customs guy who did it all was cool, when he brought back the results it was possitive for exctasy. I told him I had been doing pills, he just asked how much they were and how many I had done etc.. then said I could go.

Not the end of the world but the last thing you want after 48 hours travelling alone on a comedown.


----------



## vedwit

Would you get in any real trouble for taking MDPV which is legal in this country and the destination country tho?

Obviously you would prob miss the flight while they did tests to determine what the powder is, but back to my origional query would a sniffer dog actually look for mdpv, is it closely enough related to a drug they are trained for?


----------



## felix

being stopped for any reason is not worth the trouble mate. you need to be pretty bulletproof on the drug laws in both countries, then there's the whole 'not for human consumption' business, plus if they get you for that they'll get the old rubber gloves out just to make sure they haven't missed anything else. 

i would GUESS that your typical sniffer dog wouldn't be trained to smell for MDPV.


----------



## vedwit

Yeh your prob right,  when it happened in NZ the customs guy said 'Im a little concerned you may have drugs tapped to your legs', I said 'If I did the dog would have gone for my legs surely' I didnt even have to take my shoes of (let alone get violated).


----------



## AuraithX

I highly doubt there is any sniffer dog in world is trained to sniff MDPV. It is chemically different from any other chemical that dogs would be trained to smell out. 

Also, felix - I'm not 17, your old age appears to be affecting your memory.

And also, here's the kicker...

MDPV is legal.


----------



## felix

oops, sorry - 18 and a quarter. 

did you miss this?



			
				felix said:
			
		

> being stopped for any reason is not worth the trouble mate. you need to be pretty bulletproof on the drug laws in both countries, then there's the whole 'not for human consumption' business, plus if they get you for that they'll get the old rubber gloves out just to make sure they haven't missed anything else.
> 
> i would GUESS that your typical sniffer dog wouldn't be trained to smell for MDPV.


----------



## AuraithX

felix said:
			
		

> oops, sorry - 18 and a quarter.
> 
> did you miss this?


19 mate. 8) 

I believe the only country where MDPV comes even close to being illegal would be the states.


----------



## vedwit

Well Im not going for it, someone else may tho.

Felix: Having fun in liberty?


----------



## felix

well well, i think anyone that tries to take a white powdery substance through customs needs their head looking at. 

19 eh? my god they grow up so fast nowadays! 

vedwit: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=375070


----------



## vedwit

Ha ha, sweet.

Going on holiday is seriously coming between me and GTA, I need a life but its too realistic out here.


----------



## gabbachris

Is MDPV not, Not illigal?
Regarding sniffer dogs, They have to be trained to sniff out a particular smell.
i.e. Bomb Dogs are not trained to sniff out dope. A Dog needs to be trained to sniff out a particular thing. otherwise they would go for any weird smell like some dog biscuits or some dried fish and customs would be forever opening innocent packages.  Some dogs may be trained to sniff out various different items but I dought they have an MDPV Dog just yet.


----------



## bradoi

*Combination with 4-ho-mipt or similar psychedelics*

I'm not really sure if this should go in this thread... Also, I did search the forum and couldn't find information, so please bear with me. 

Has anybody tried to mix MDPV with any visual psychedelics, especially mushroom related?


----------



## B9

> Has anybody tried to mix MDPV with any visual psychedelics, especially mushroom related?




I dunno, BUT personally I get the feeling it somehow wouldn't synch right.

Which is why I've never atempted it.


----------



## gabbachris

I have a mdpv session then thought to take about 15 mushies and it was a head do-or.


----------



## B9

So not recommended then.


----------



## gabbachris

For me? Defo not. It spoiled my night. I went really within myself and could not enjoy the porn at all. Nee Good!


----------



## Op8's

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Is MDPV not, Not illigal?
> Regarding sniffer dogs, They have to be trained to sniff out a particular smell.
> i.e. Bomb Dogs are not trained to sniff out dope. A Dog needs to be trained to sniff out a particular thing. otherwise they would go for any weird smell like some dog biscuits or some dried fish and customs would be forever opening innocent packages.  Some dogs may be trained to sniff out various different items but I dought they have an MDPV Dog just yet.




But you are suggesting that is not legal isn't it?


----------



## gabbachris

In the UK iit is a schedule 5 drug which puts in the same bracket as cough syrup. I am sure in the USA it is covered by an analogue law.
What I need to know is, Will they chop my head or shoot my heart out from behind or something off, If I got caight with it is say Thailand for instance?


----------



## gabbachris

MDPV helps me focus..... On porno films anyway.


----------



## rufflebutt

It's been a long time since my last love affair with this substance, 500 mg is on it's way though. 
Excellent drug!


----------



## Aeon Psyche

tadfish said:
			
		

> bad come down not worth the high i think



I binged on this stuff for a week untill my tolerance became so high there was no point in using more. The comedown wasn't bad at all. And I used MBDB, K, GVL, and about 10 times my presribed dose of epilepsy medications along with it and the comedown was almost nothing. Perhaps you had a bad batch or something?

Weirdly enough I started tripping of my meds :s With some of the most unique visuals I've ever seen. I started seeing sentences on all surfaces as if these things were talking to me. Very freaky.


----------



## Aeon Psyche

gabbachris said:
			
		

> MDPV helps me focus..... On porno films anyway.



Don't...Just don't^^


----------



## fastandbulbous

felix said:
			
		

> well well, i think anyone that tries to take a white powdery substance through customs needs their head looking at.
> 
> 19 eh? my god they grow up so fast nowadays!
> 
> vedwit: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=375070



Well considering most of the PV knocking about is a pale tan colour very similar to heroin, you don't want to be caught with it anywhere, esp. abroad. By the time they find out it's not smack you could have spent days in a hell hole of a prison...


----------



## androoo

i tried vaporising it in my lightbulb..and just kept doing it and doing it.. oops, on a skool night too. i think i prefer smoking it to snorting but it means i can't stop doing it!


----------



## bradoi

gabbachris said:
			
		

> For me? Defo not. It spoiled my night. I went really within myself and could not enjoy the porn at all. Nee Good!




Thanks a lot, I'll keep them separate then, I think


----------



## androoo

is there a difference between the tan and white coloured mpdv??


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Yeah the white stuff isn't MDPV (don't know what it is, but it doesn't have a methylenedioxyphenylgroup in it - tried dropping some into hot permanganate soln & no smell of sasparilla/sassifrass from the production of piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde)


----------



## androoo

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah the white stuff isn't MDPV (don't know what it is, but it doesn't have a methylenedioxyphenylgroup in it - tried dropping some into hot permanganate soln & no smell of sasparilla/sassifrass from the production of piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde)




oh.. hmm thats slightly worrying! its sold as mpdv..  
has anyone else consumed the white stuff, were the effects the same?


----------



## androoo

a er 'friend' has just purchased some which was 'brilliant white'.. should i advise him to try and cancel his order ?


----------



## B9

All I can say is that any white "MDPV" from recent times hasn't been MDPV in my opinion . My opinion has been verified.
  Of course I don't know whether what your friend is getting is the same thing so it's really up to them.
 Personally I'd be wary. I've had completely inactive white PV - to very active but definitely not PV type stim effects  from different lots all labelled as PV.


----------



## AuraithX

Yeah, all the MDPV that is available now isn't as good as the old stuff from the now retired vendor.


----------



## B9

^ I'm sure it would be fine - if it was MDPV and not "something else"


----------



## vedwit

The old tan stuff gave me a nice coke like feeling for about 2  hours with a 10mg sniffed dose.  The new white stuff I got from a UK supplier is wierd, 10mg is more 'speedy' but feels ok for an hour then leaves me tweaky, dazed and confused for a further 3 hours. Dont like it.


----------



## B9

^ Yeah there's various vendors - tan only I would suggest - or do without.


----------



## BongFish

vedwit said:
			
		

> The old tan stuff gave me a nice coke like feeling for about 2  hours with a 10mg sniffed dose.  The new white stuff I got from a UK supplier is wierd, 10mg is more 'speedy' but feels ok for an hour then leaves me tweaky, dazed and confused for a further 3 hours. Dont like it.



10mg of the white stuff is too much for me and leaves me feeling tweaky but half that gives the good coke like feeling you describe. maybe its just stronger than what you're used to?


----------



## Ismene

This is how I felt after a weekend on MDPV.


----------



## vedwit

BongFish said:
			
		

> 10mg of the white stuff is too much for me and leaves me feeling tweaky but half that gives the good coke like feeling you describe. maybe its just stronger than what you're used to?




Yeah, maybe. I had one night on the white stuff and then threw it at the back of a cuboard never to be touched again.

I will try 5mg (or less) some time and see how it treats me.


EDIT: it was a completly diferent feeling though? perhaps it is just the strength.


----------



## B9

I was reading erowid experience reports yesterday about MDPV - all I can say is the contributors were extremely disciplined in their consumption. Most folks wouldn't consider their dosages even a starter.One from vagrant was mildly amusing stating that he'd taken 3 mgs or some such piffling amount for a person of his decidely prodigious dosing habits.


Vedwit if it was a completely different feeling I'd wager it was a completely different drug  - but that's just my subjective opinion.


----------



## Riklet

I've never taken amphetamines (outside of pills) so i'm interested in the effect that MDPV may give, especially if it helps me focus a bit more when reading! I'm not a fan of coke, so something a bit uppy, but not too over the top, and without killer comedowns is appealing.  Then again, it does seem like this stuff's kinda habit forming, would people with experience of using it agree with that...?

I'm having a bit of a theoretical sniff around the internet atm, without much luck :D


----------



## bradoi

Hmm, I got 1g of *white *MDPV a couple of months back from a Canadian supplier, and it seems to work basically as descirbed (here and in other places on the net). Never tried the tan version, so I can't compare them... Also, I have zero knowledge about chemistry, so I wouldn't be able to do any testing... Is there anything I should be worried about?

On a side note, I have ordered methylone from different suppliers, and received substances that were *very* different (crystalline shiny white vs. sort of tannish lumpy powder) that have the exact same effect... it probably means nothing, but I thought I should mention that...


----------



## B9

I've tried *white* MDPV from "Canadian suppliers" as well. A potent stimulant effect, but not the effect I was expecting or would expect from MDPV.


----------



## bradoi

So does anybody have any idea what the white stuff actually is?


----------



## B9

^Someone will, but the latest stuff is still a mystery. I forget the name of some other white I had - some novel stimulant that was accidentally produced due to crossed wires or some such apparently.


I could find out I suppose.


----------



## bradoi

B9 said:
			
		

> ...due to crossed wires or some such apparently...



niiiiice   I'll keep an eye on this thread in case some more info pops up


----------



## fastandbulbous

Diphenylprolinol - that's what the stuff was. Mild stimulant effects, not going to make you sit up & bark the way MDPV does


----------



## bradoi

I read that diphenylprolinol is active at above 25mg... the white "MDPV" (or whatever) I've tried is definitely active at 5-10mg... I don't think it is the placebo effect, I've done it a number of times with the same results, but who knows. I think the biggest amount I've tried was about 25mg in one night, and that was a bit too much for me... So I guess what I have is probably not diphenylprolinol... I really wish I could test this in some way... Is there an "MDPV testing for absolute morons" procedure or something?


----------



## nofx1422

The MDPV I got a few months ago from the UK vendor produced expected effects. Its was the 'brilliant white'


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> , not going to make you sit up & bark



I'm nicking that.

Nice phrase.


----------



## B9

^ Fucking sit NOW!


----------



## Paddington

I bought some from a student having a business named <edited>. The MDPV was described as "Brilliant White".

I think it works pretty much like MDPV is supposed to, is this the sama batch as some of you say is NOT MDPV?

I can only use it if I get around 2-3 hours between each nasal dose (allowing for a light crash between doses), otherwise it gets me anxious and scattered. 
Could Clonidine be a good help on the physical symptoms here?


----------



## electicdoe

hi everyone i can't be fucked to read through the 35 pages i just wanted to know what form it comes in. can it be iv'd


----------



## B9

Anything "can" be i.v.ed - I wouldn't recommend it tho


----------



## electicdoe

i know anything can be iv's. what im asking is, has anyone iv'd it?????????????


----------



## MrM

quick!!!!!!!!!! tell him before he has to read the thread (or use the search button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## electicdoe

thanks for the advice and yeah could you be fucked reading through 35 pages at the moment. fucken smart arse
and the search function showed no results. so much for harm minimization


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I just found a thread all about injecting MDPV. I used a search engine, they're quite useful for quick answers for people who can't be fucked to read. You should try it next time  

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=356848


----------



## electicdoe

cherrycolouredfunk said:
			
		

> I just found a thread all about injecting MDPV. I used a search engine, they're quite useful for quick answers for people who can't be fucked to read. You should try it next time
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=356848



thank you very much


----------



## fastandbulbous

IV use is probably a good way to go through a silly amount in a very short space of time (see reports about consumption by smoking) as the occasional time I've used via IM has ended with me thinking,"I've done HOW FUCKING MUCH in one night"

There's also a danger using that route, if IM is anything to go by, that you'll wank yourself to death!


----------



## BongFish

Paddington said:
			
		

> I bought some from a student having a business named <edited>. The MDPV was described as "Brilliant White".
> 
> I think it works pretty much like MDPV is supposed to, is this the sama batch as some of you say is NOT MDPV?
> 
> I can only use it if I get around 2-3 hours between each nasal dose (allowing for a light crash between doses), otherwise it gets me anxious and scattered.
> Could Clonidine be a good help on the physical symptoms here?



Do we understand 'no source discussion'?

I also know people who've IV's this batch without problems.


----------



## bingey

^
Would this stuff give you a belllringer?

I love my cocaine IV and I'm also not impartial to Methylphenidate


would MDPV be similar? I'm guessing it would be less hard on the hart than methylphenidate but more than coke , but thats just guessing


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I'm guessing it would be less hard on the hart than methylphenidate but more than coke



As far as drugs of abuse go, cocaine is pretty much the top of the 'damages your heart' tree

MDPV _seems_ fairly benign (well as benign as a CNS simulant can get) in terms of cardiotoxicity, but it hasn't been around that long compared with most of the popular stimulants. All I can really coment is _caveat emptor_ ('buyer beware' for those not of a Latin inclination)


----------



## B9

^ It should have been pretty obvious - to me anyway - if it was going to cause any cardio problems. I've done fuckloads & my cardio blood pressure readings aren't any worse - in fact they're better - tho that isn't due to MDPV - I reckon not anyway.


----------



## gabbachris

The canadian white stuff is nowt like mdpv, more like "Psycho Sherbit" "OR Ting Tong Dust" Def A stim, But not "Pervert Powder"


----------



## B9

Ding dong "the bells the bells"


----------



## bradoi

mmmm... "Pervert powder"... :D


----------



## discopupils

I would like to get some of this.


----------



## B9

^ What pervert powder or ding dong dust ?


----------



## gabbachris

Fuck the "Ting Tong Dust" (Ting Tong is Thai for Crazy, which is where I renamed this substance)
The name of this White stuff is

Methylenedioxypyrovalerone. (MDPV)



What I understand to be MDPV (off white/brown) is called

1-(3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl)-2-pyrrolidinyl-pentan-1-one

Anyone care to shed some light on this rather confusing concept?

The effects of these 2 compounds seemed obviously very different
the White has no "Perv Factor".  
This is of the upmost importance to me. 
I was starting to get mainstream sexual thoughts on the white Ding Dong.


----------



## gabbachris

I have been on this new pale tan PeeVee. It 60% does the trick but I have smelled 250mg since 10pm last net? 16 hours? just cracked another 100mg. 
Good but not the RC I expect. This is Counsil PV. Like the Rocky/Soapbar. Commercial weak ass shit! Nee good!

Fuckin, mdpv::: What a frustrating 4 letter word.

And I get sleepy on it which is not a positive sign.


----------



## electicdoe

im currently on Duromine to lose some weight. Mdpv suppresses your appetite yes?
I haven't heard alot about it. If someone could pm me with some more info on mdpv it would be greatly appreciated in relation to weight loss. and umm yeah.......


----------



## gabbachris

The bastard MDPV is Fucking counsil Grade??? what shit is this? 
500mg in less than 24 hours??? 
I dont think so.
Not altogether above board

100mg should be way enough for one person for one night.

*AND* the duration is wrong!!!! even at high dose, The effects wear before time. I am beginning to wish I never hear about Pervert Powder!

Mind, It is is nice though.  Just not the Real Pure RC


----------



## bradoi

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Methylenedioxypyrovalerone. (MDPV)
> 
> 
> What I understand to be MDPV (off white/brown) is called
> 
> 1-(3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl)-2-pyrrolidinyl-pentan-1-one
> 
> Anyone care to shed some light on this rather confusing concept?



From what I've read on the net, they are the same substance. What do you mean by "council grade" btw?


----------



## AuraithX

I just got word that a bulk vendor was accidently selling Diphenyl Prolinol as MDPV. Can anyone whos had Diphenyl Prolinol & the 'brilliant white' MDPV comment on their similarities?


----------



## Unregistered4321

*QUOTE REPLY to - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=6274852#post6274852*

I know for a fact that was correct and the "vendor" (who is now closed!).
But don't you think there are other forums you can discuss that on.


----------



## infinity2k7

I got a 50mg free sample in the mail recently which i believe was not MDPV. I had 30mg and a friend had 20mg, he had basically no effects and went to sleep immediately and i just got talkative for a few hours, had massive anxiety and couldnt get to sleep for ages.

Sounds to me like it was Diphenyl Prolinol .


----------



## StimAddict

I was only following this thread for a while at the beginning, but I think I may have just had the most ridiculous/abusive encounter with MDPV.

Well, looks like I can't post a URL due to my post count, so if someone else could when they get a chance, I'd appreciate it.  It is titled "Just did 1000mg of MDPV in under 4 days (WARNING: DESCRIPTIVE)" and is near the top.

And yes, I did indeed do 1g in around 90 hours.  Unless I'm hugely different from anyone else, it seems like you would freak out long before you could ever OD on it, which is nice to know.  My only other history stims was a meth encounter a coupe of years ago, and randomly did coke before that.  Didn't really notice it.


I'm kind of proud that I'm OK, but letting people know because it was damned stupid. It stimulants cause similar symptoms in you, be respectful to your penis and don't use them.


----------



## memphis10

is it legal here? 

i saw a site a while back offering 100mg free samples, id like to try it as a study aid since class starts in a week and a half. could someone link me to it (or pm it to me)


----------



## BongFish

AuraithX said:
			
		

> I just got word that a bulk vendor was accidently selling Diphenyl Prolinol as MDPV. Can anyone whos had Diphenyl Prolinol & the 'brilliant white' MDPV comment on their similarities?



I have both the 'brilliant white' mdpv and diphenylprolinol, i put 2 blobs of each very close to each other on a piece of foil and waved a lighter underneath. The mdpv vaporised wayyyy before the diphenyl prolinol even started to melt. not proof that the mdpv is mdpv but proof that it's not diphenyl prolinol.

Edit: with mdpv being a reuptake inhibitor does this basically if you take some and sit there doing nothing you won't get hugely high but if you take some then do some dopamine releasing activities all that dopamine will stay in your brain and you will feel great? I never thought about this before, i guess it would explain it's pro sexual nature and also explain why the two times i took it i wasn't hugely impressed, I didn't do anything particularly exciting while on it!


----------



## electicdoe

ok so i tried my mdpv 50mg snorted it no real rush realy 5mg snorted another 5mg then another 5mg realy jittery. i could focus more but no rush or uephoria or howeva you spell it like meth or ice. so the i iv'd the rest no rush again realy. the come down was horrible the next 2 days. will try never again and advise on not using it.
mine was a brownish kind of tinge with a very family meth tast/smell especialy when iv'd.
very very fine powder
my 2c


----------



## tadfish

BEWARE cunts are cutting there speed with this shit
causing lots of OD's in australia people watch out


----------



## tadfish

hows everyone found the sex enhancement factor of the drug?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well take the drug, put on some porn and it doesn't need finding - it's an 'in yer face' sort of thing!


----------



## gabbachris

watch what you get with this chem. Everyone seems to be faking it. I know I have had pure shite numerous times. Nobody seems to have it as far I can tell. Rubbish after rubbish.
I know PV and I aint been getting it.


----------



## Repulse

Got 500mg's on the way ... 

Looking forward to this. Been researching quite a bit on the interwebz on this chemical, and i think i am gonna start low - 2 mg - since some ppl report activity on this dose, and having 500mg i might as well find my threshold and start low .

Better safe than sorry, i figure.


I expect to use this as study-aid and maybe a weekend stimulant for going out.. 

Also have modafinil (modalert) on the way  so will be exciting.


----------



## sparr0w

Got some of this delivered the over day. My first trial was with 2mg and i was rather dissapointed as the comedown was worse than i expected from it.

A few days later i dosed 5mg in the morning, and then 5mg in the afternoon(5 hours later). I've done this about 3 times so far and havent experienced any negative effects. Weird :s

Having said that, i think i'll give it a break for a week now - its too easy to redose and get hooked 

Modafinil didn't cut it for me. Always seemed to have bad panic attacks on the comedown.


----------



## Repulse

aight.

Tested MDPV the other day. 2mg dose, got stimulated for 5 hrs approx. Sleep was not an issue tho'. More trials (5mg) awaiting  

Modafinil is great for staying up all night, and not feeling the least bit fatigue. Also great for early mornings in school where you are really tired.

I dropped 100mg at 7 am a morning where i haven't slept, and 100mg more at noon.

Worked like a charm. Was actually more active and social than normally! My teacher really noticed my class-activity. 

Learned alot, and was interested in all the material in class . 

100 mg/day would do it for me. 


I don't intend to use MDPV as a study drug as much as modafinil, since its a research chem. It could be harmfull. 

Modafinil, however is a perscription medication, and not as likely to be harmfull at all. Its also more subtile and you don't have to snort  







More coming later


----------



## Sanity?

I just had 5mg MDPV.  Its my first time.  I have a hell of a lot of study that needs to be done so I'm hoping it gives my brain that little extra boost it needs!

I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## fastandbulbous

It's not called studying if while looking at the PC screen, your trousers & hoggers are around your ankles...


----------



## Sanity?

It wasnt all that arousing for me?

I did study though


----------



## Paddington

I have stumbled across 6-7 batches of what has been said to be MDPV. The last one was the "Brilliant White" one. IMO it is MDPV, and that is the opinion of a few fellow users. I got another more brown coloured batch and it produced the same effects. 

I find MDPV to give a really good motivational and active high lasting about 2 hours if snorted (5-10mg). I always crave more in about one hour though but if I give in it really is a waste since I only get unbelievably nervous and stiff, needing bensodiazepines to cope. I find that delaying the second (or tenth) dose until you are really unmotivated and almost depressed (3 hours maybe) can enable a new rush from the redose.

Any tips on how to combat the fears from a to early redose of MDPV? 

Alpha-blockers like Catapresan? Bigger dosage?  Fast&Fab. mentioned it being caused by acetylcholine(?), how can I take advantage of that connection? 

I have found arousing effects on MDPV, but only during the rush-phase. Actually I find Methylphenidate superior in that area although not even close to speed. Motivation, and on some occations (differs a lot) euphoria is really on a par with amphetamines though, only much more shortlived and tricky to nail.


----------



## B9

The "brilliant white" I tried was not MDPV.


----------



## Paddington

B9 said:
			
		

> The "brilliant white" I tried was not MDPV.



Well, is it possible that different products from more than one supplier has been labeled "Brilliant White" since opinions vary so much? 

Mine was from UK anyway, and if it aint MDPV I must have been running across the same false thing with 3 or 4 different suppliers during 2+ years. 

It is possible, but it does not seem likely, keeping in mind the effects are rather also close or even similar to those usually associated with MDPV.

Well, I´d still like to hear if anyone found away around the nervous and "stiff" feeling that a redose seems to cause.


----------



## B9

^ The last 3 lots of tan aint been proper MDPV either tho.

Tho I take your point about source.


----------



## BongFish

B9 said:
			
		

> The "brilliant white" I tried was not MDPV.



Do you have any idea what it is if it isn't mdpv? I have only tried the 'brilliant white' stuff and its effects seem to match the effects of mdpv.

it's a shame it's so hard to get stuff properly analysed.

Also the only way around the nervous and stiff feeling that redosing causes that I've found is a knockout dose of GBL or alcohol


----------



## B9

^ Aye I do - I've forgotton tho


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

If what I have is not MDPV I'd like to know....not because I have a problem with it, quite the opposite. It's the best amphetamine experience I've come across.

As there is no rush (as such) you ain't going to get transported anywhere, so having something to do/concentrate on is essential. I have so far found it brilliant for working at the computer, having wild animalistic sex, and going for long uphill walks. Oh and punk sounds pretty good too.

I don't get this stiffness thing. Tbh I don't even get the 'you'll be awake for 24 hours if you redose within 4'. And I've been taking 8-10mg doses each time.

Oh it also appears to be one hell of a muscle relaxant. Someone really should tell NICE. This particularly flies in the face of this stiffness thing. For me.


----------



## Paddington

StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> -snip-
> Oh it also appears to be one hell of a muscle relaxant. Someone really should tell NICE. This particularly flies in the face of this stiffness thing. For me.



That has to be something else, if it is something that MDPV has not been doing to me, it is relaxing muscles. But well, who am I to tell. 

Be grateful for not sitting up like a fork with cramping shoulders and neck, that is how I feel if not combining with a sedative. 

I still like it though, whatever it might be... To bad it gets me eating benzos way to frequently. I think it will be my last batch in a while if I want to avoid a bensodiazepine withdrawal.


----------



## Shambles

I had my first little sample of the brown/beige/buff/dun/tan/any other apropriately colourful synonym for brekky this morning .

I don't really know how much cos it was eyeballed (yes, it's a silly idea I know, but I am a silly boy sometimes) but I'm pretty sure that it would've been in the 5-10mg range. Two _seriously_ tiny little lines - just a taster and I made a point of leaving it at home to keep redosing temptation at bay.

It's very pleasant stuff . I'm enjoying it gently, but could've been just a little less cautious about how much to use. I can see that it could become rather moreish .

EDIT: I was also warned that it smells a little like spunk. It really does - a bit like snorting a small line of dry brown semen .


----------



## fastandbulbous

> a bit like snorting a small line of dry brown semen



That's an image I'll not be able to getout of my memory now, no matter how many fluffy kittens & puppies I look at!


----------



## Shambles

A few post-work lines brought me to complete understanding of why it has become known as Pervert Powder. Red raw, I tells ya, red raw . Saving the rest for when a "friend" visits .


----------



## gabbachris

Ha ha. Thats my name for it. "Pervert Powder" Good to see it catching on.

This escort I know had a line then was very confused to why she actually came during a session. 
I assured her it was just the drug and not to worry about it.
Can you imagine that? An escort with "shame" written upon her face.

As Max Hardcore would say, "Ooh, Yeaaar!!"


----------



## Public//Enemy

PV is evil.. Few mates of mine ate stupid amounts.. Went threw over an oz of the White stuff.. Real strong real white.. I think may have caused some digestion problems in my body.. Not confirmed but a possability..


Staying awake for 7 days is dangerous oO


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Public//Enemy said:
			
		

> PV is evil.. Few mates of mine ate stupid amounts..



Then its your mates who are stupid. Tell them to try taking some responsibility for their actions instead of blaming inanimate objects.

PV suits me.

I LOVE IT

Though of course that's obviously the devil talking from within.


----------



## nofx1422

Its something that should NOT be given to some people. I gave ~800mg to a friend and he came back in under 48 hours asking for more. He'd smoked and snorted it all himself. I told him to go fuck himself


----------



## gabbachris

Well, With any great power comes great responsibilty.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Responsibility not to give it to retarded fuckwits who do in _over an oz of the White stuff_ or indulge in similar behaviour.

No chemical is evil (or has any moral judgement inherent in it), the 'evil' comes to light when people get involved (if it were evil then surely everybody who's come into contact with it would have tales of woe to tell) - only irresponsible/stupid people, who are pathologically incapable of taking responsibility for their actions, feel the need to label inanimate objects as evil


----------



## TheSpade

Shouldn't that be _with any great *powder* comes responsibility._

Sorry I'll get my coat.


----------



## nofx1422

He was fully aware of mdpvs redosing downfall, and is quite clued on in these matters. Its the sex component thats mdpvs allure and downfall. DRI and endulging in an activity that results in DA release cant be a good thing, makes redosing and the fiending even worse, even for the most controlled person. MOA played a big part for my friend I think... Smoking and snorting 8) 

*Ive got some l-theanine  that Ive been considering giving him seeing as its supossed to increase DA levels in the brain? Would this be a good idea for him over the next few days to help with DA depletion and the resulting crash?*


----------



## Shambles

gabbachris said:
			
		

> Ha ha. Thats my name for it. "Pervert Powder" Good to see it catching on.



My "friend" said she hated that name for it before she tried some. Then she snorted a few lines and had an overwhelming desire to watch porn (she'd never seen porn before) for hours on end and stay up all weekend writhing, moaning and fornicating wildly.

She changed her mind about the Pervert Powder thing after that .


----------



## Public//Enemy

it was between a lot of people.. Everyone knew the conciquence just tend to pretend it is not going to happen.. they learn.. Don't take anymore lol..


----------



## TheSpade

Never seen porn before my arse. Everyone has seen porn.


----------



## Shambles

She's not the kind of girl you would ever meet, Spadey - she has class .

Or at least she did until she met me :D.

Oh, and she really hadn't ever seen porn before - she was gobsmacked and transfixed. A lot of pointing at the screen and shouting "Look!", "Look at that!" and "Oh my god!" went on too. The peevee _may_ have had something to do with the fascination...


----------



## MeDieViL

i've taken some MDPV but i really feel very paranoid and nerveus, did i take too much? my dosing may be a bit off as i put it in water with a syringe but i've taken like 35mg or something, i didnt really feel much of lower doses so i took more

some klonopins are reducing the side effects


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Yeah you've taken too much. Sort your dosing regime out because you shouldn't just jump from "no effect" to "shaky and paranoid". Try the middle ground.


----------



## Shambles

Although I am an absolute noob at this subject, it sound very much like you've taken too much to me. As I said, I've only had a little dabble myself, but from what I gather there isn't a great deal to feel, as such - it's a rather subtle thing, so not one to go for if you're looking for massive speedy rushes.

EDIT - Too slow again 8). Listen to SHM - he knows a lot more about it than I do.


----------



## MeDieViL

what dose should i try then? i've been stupid enough to take the same dose again 4 hours later, i feel a bit better tough but still paranoid

last time those doses seemed perfect when i added in GHB, but without it i'l def try lower doses, i gues i was expecting a much better high and so i took more, but it was because of the GHB that made the high much better last time

dont have any of that around anymore


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

What doses have you taken today?

What doses did you take previously that didn't work?

Are you sitting there with nothing to do when you dose, or have you got work/sex/ something to keep you busy?


----------



## MeDieViL

first time i took 8mg but i didnt feel a thing, and then i forgot about it for a while

then a week later i took 36mg for the heck of it (i know thats stupid) but with some GBL i felt awesome! i did feel kinda paranoid like someone was looking over my back the whole time but it didnt bother me that much because the high was great

today ive taken the same dose and 4 hours later again, but without any GBL it just sucks, feeling paranoid and all i really gotta try lower doses

i admit i'm an idiot somethimes when thinking more is better, just becuase the GBL made the high great in such doses last time
i've taken a few klonopins and they help

next time 20 mg max...


----------



## MeDieViL

i do feel the high tough, talking much and stuff and being very busy but the paranoid side effect is anoying, it kinda feel like coming down from MDMA

just listening to music now, and going to some friends later this day


----------



## MeDieViL

double


----------



## MeDieViL

i jsut hat to throw up, definatly not taking this much again...  this is how you learn this i gues


----------



## fastandbulbous

> i jsut hat to throw up




Ah the joys of flooding your brain with dopamine...  the dopamine giveth and the dopamine also taketh away 


BTW, it's dopamine levels increasing in the CTZ (chemoreceptor trigger zone) that makes for doing the big spit with a hell of a lot of the drugs of pleasure (opiates, stimulants & nicotine being the biggest offenders)



> I have so far found it brilliant for working at the computer, having wild animalistic sex, and going for long uphill walks.




Or doing all of them at the same time! (yes it is possible, all it requires is a laptop and a perverted imagination!  )


----------



## TheSpade

I'm always sick from stimulants. Just become I come up usually.


----------



## infinity2k7

MeDieViL you're experience sounds a lot like mine, and i was also disappointed and wondering if what we got is even MDPV? it doesnt sound really much like what its supposed to, and also i had to up my dose to the levels you are talking about when its supposed to be less.


----------



## MeDieViL

infinity2k7 said:
			
		

> MeDieViL you're experience sounds a lot like mine, and i was also disappointed and wondering if what we got is even MDPV? it doesnt sound really much like what its supposed to, and also i had to up my dose to the levels you are talking about when its supposed to be less.


yeah i tried much lower doses today and there really wasnt much of the high, but the doses i need to get high cause this paranoid feeling

was yours white too?

the comedown is terrible too, i felt horrible because i couldnt sleep and i took 8 sleeping tablets! so i took some more mdpv today but now i feel paranoid agian, would alcohol help?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Medievil,

Accept you are all over the place and you do not understand this drug. This drug is not for you. Its effects hold subtleties that are beyond your grip because you like getting smashed. There is no rush with this drug to get you smashed.

On a harm reduction level though....you think its a good idea to jump from 8mg to 36mg to 72mg? If you went the same way snorting heroin you would die. Seriously man, when a drug has active effects in single mg's for most people what do you expect it to do at stupid mg amounts?

Now you are at the 'it makes me paranoid so I keep taking it' stage.

Wtf?

No, alcohol won't help you. Thinking a bit might though.


----------



## MeDieViL

well i really dont get much effect from this drug if i take 8mg, i can go to sleep and feel nothing

i was experimenting with various doses this morning, and from upping 8mg i get paranoid all the time, if i up the dose i little more i get the high including the paranoia

i dont feel anything from 8mg, how can i not understand the drug then? i tought it would wake me up

isnt the effect of this drug to stimulate talking, making you more energetic and stuff? i only get that from real high doses

i may be wrong, but i felt horrible this morning because i didnt get any sleep and also still felt the paranoia, now when i take it again i feel better still paranoia tough

but i need something that will knock me out at night from this so i can get rest and start over agian
i did drink some alcohol it works a little

edit: allright i gues you are right
i made the mistake before of not feeling a drug when in fact it did it work, so i'l do some more experimenting with less expectations


----------



## tekkeN

my cousin was telling me about this stuff; really expensive but really fun?


----------



## androoo

Mr Fast&Bulbous..just a quick question. i have lots of L-Tyrosine from my harm reduction days (seems to help with speed comedowns a little.. or could have worked as a a placebo).. will taking it before, after, during have any effect on MDPV??

many thnaks


----------



## Riklet

It seems kinda expensive for just a gram, to me... £40 is £40...  (although It'd probably last me a while) but I might get some when I have some moniez to "study" with.  Ahem.  So basically watch youporn and blister my member, whilst essays stay unwritten...? :D

Anyone found it really good for knuckling down to work/reading/revision with then?


----------



## gabbachris

Shambles said:
			
		

> She's not the kind of girl you would ever meet, Spadey - she has class .
> 
> Or at least she did until she met me :D.
> 
> Oh, and she really hadn't ever seen porn before - she was gobsmacked and transfixed. A lot of pointing at the screen and shouting "Look!", "Look at that!" and "Oh my god!" went on too. The peevee _may_ have had something to do with the fascination...




Class! I like the "Look!", "Look at that!" and "Oh my god!" bits.

Show her a "Max Hardcore" Film.
She will be saying stuff like"Throat Jack Me, Mis-terr"
and "Ass Pump My Ass, Mis-terr" Lol.
And you will be saying "Ooh, yeaar!!!" Lol.

It is not unusual for a 20 hour long porn session to be viewed for me. 
9/10 girls are only too happy to join in subject themselves to these, What could be deemed as, Prolonged Perversion Periods.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Rampant alliteration is a sign of having taken waaay too much peevee!


----------



## Shambles

^ So is shaving off your pubes to encourage your ladyfriend's newfound love of "suck" .

And, for the record, her favourite porn flick so far is The Devil Inside Her (s'okay - only an IMDB linky) which is an all-time classic - gotta love the psychedelic-era porn :D. Although by the time the sun was arising we had to switch to compilations cos she was busy shouting at the screen and saying "Come on then! Get your fucking clothes off and get on with it!" everytime a bit of "plot" got in the way of the action. I'm a bad and debauched man... and so is she now :D. Debauched that is. Not a man.

She's also very keen to get a "buzzer" as she likes to call them (vibrator, to the less coy) and a "Pony Play Butt Plug" - wahey :D. What have I (and, more specifically, the peevee) unleashed?


----------



## fastandbulbous

^A Pandora's box of Perversion (despite having indulged, I could get that down to a neat bit of alliteration - so instead I might just go play with myself )


----------



## Repulse

MDPV tested!

5mg puts me in a VERY delightful state, where i feel clearheaded, a need to be social, and where music is fantastic. This lasts for approx. 1-1½hr and then it shifts down into a amphetamine-like high, for about 3-4 hours.

10mg is even more euphoric, but then the craving for redose is somewhat harder to resist, and the amphetamine-phase is longer lasting. Can be quite hard to sleep up to 6 hours after snorting MDPV.


Very nice drug, the first phase is by far the best though. From amphetamine-phase and to base, there is no crash, but a smooth ride down to being sober


----------



## infinity2k7

MeDieViL said:
			
		

> yeah i tried much lower doses today and there really wasnt much of the high, but the doses i need to get high cause this paranoid feeling
> 
> was yours white too?
> 
> the comedown is terrible too, i felt horrible because i couldnt sleep and i took 8 sleeping tablets! so i took some more mdpv today but now i feel paranoid agian, would alcohol help?



It was grey not white but it matches your description perfect, the doses were nothing like everyone claimed you had to do it high. And it only made me a bit chatty. Also no chance of sleep as you said, and more paranoid than id ever been than speed or anything else! whatever it is it sucks i think


----------



## gabbachris

seems like a lot of stuff is getting called mdpv these days. shame it has gotten to this "Gangster" level so fast.
RC's should be exactly what they should be, The exact chemical and nothing more or less. Non of this wrong starting curser crap or missing out atoms here and there, These to me are just "Dealers Patter" which I am very familier with. I am really disapointed people are doing this.
I wouls love some proper PV but I have to make do with this other slightly simlar still sold from what was supposed to be a relable source.
Just goes to show, Doesnt it?


----------



## fastandbulbous

I've found that in combination with certain drugs, it goes great, with others not so. It's best left in the box if you're going to take any psychedelics as with mdpv they take on a manic edge that somehow makes the psychedelic state less impressive. Akso for me it didn't go too wonderfully with opiates (well only dihydrocodeine) as I kepy getting bouts of nausea where I'd have to siy still any any new smell made me wretch.

On the other hand, it goes well with cannabis (stick to small doses of peevee as too much can suddenly trigger the anxiety cascade that cannabis is notorious for) in terms of the erotic. It also goes well with small doses of GBL - then again I never really get beyond small doses (1ml max) with GBL - in a different way, but just as effective on the libido, as cannabis

I've just recently tried it out in combination with a compound  having dopamine releasing properties and it was pretty fuckin' good. The euphoria, which can be at times elusive with MDPV, came on relentlessly (imagine a big T-34 tank coming at you - it can go through walls & everything in it's unstoppable approach...  ). God I felt good, almost like I remebering my first few encounters with amphetamine. Even got uncontrollable urges to clean the house (an effect that I sadly miss not getting with stimulants these days - cleaning is always a chore, never a delight) etc.

Oh the name of the compound? 1-phenyl-2-methylamino-butanone, basically butylone missing the methylenedioxy ring, but any drug causing dopamine efflux from the neurones eg amphetamine should give some effect, although it's other actions might not make it feel so clean as the above compound did.

Would i take the combination again? Where do you think the manic energy to write stuff like this is coming from...


----------



## MeDieViL

infinity2k7 said:
			
		

> It was grey not white but it matches your description perfect, the doses were nothing like everyone claimed you had to do it high. And it only made me a bit chatty. Also no chance of sleep as you said, and more paranoid than id ever been than speed or anything else! whatever it is it sucks i think


i've tried low doses again (10mg oral) and there really isnt much of a high and no need to be social or something, kinda feel the same + a few red bulls or something

while in very high doses it causes a very distinct high, it even seems to change my music preference  but without GBL, the paranoia is too much

i still thing what i got isnt MDPV instead of me expecting too much

mine could have been grey too, but very light grey then


----------



## bradoi

OK. So now, I have 2 "varieties" of MDPV, one is brilliant white, the other is sort of tan, or off-white or whatever... They seem to work in pretty much the same way, although the tan version MIGHT be a bit weaker... Then again it could be me imagining it... I think I'll do a blind test, measure 10mg doses of each and then take it in the dark... :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Would i take the combination again? Where do you think the manic energy to write stuff like this is coming from...



LOL!   i was actually wondering what you were on! Good english man! Very articulate!   

(this butylone less the MD thing sounds fantastic!)


----------



## UptownOG

B9 said:
			
		

> ^Well I don't like speed or the physical side effects off it tyler but I found as time went on that MDPVs side effects, already alluded to by pekkie as causing anxiety/panic, decreased and the positive effects increased , personally I thought it more like coke than speed in many ways!
> But not either ! Just the actual "good part" is more reminiscent of coke than speed to me !



When you say "good part" are you talking about the first 5-10 minutes of coke, which is really the only "euphoric" part. i am talking about sniffing, as smoking and shooting coke are like little league compared to Major League...what I'm curious about is, how is the euphoria as compared top a fairly decent cocaine rush?


----------



## Shambles

Nothing like it whatsoever. There's no huge rush of euphoria with MPDV. More just a subtle overall lift of mood, energy, concentration and the like.

And horniness. Lots of zoned-out, rampant, randy, lust-fuelled, pervy, sex-obsessed hours... of course .


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ And that's where the fun really begins (who needs euphoria when you can have obsessive perversion?  )


----------



## Shambles

> who needs euphoria when you can have obsessive perversion?



Are they not the same thing?

Just me then, eh 8).


----------



## General alcazar

Interesting. Contrary to fastandbulbous' opinion, MDPV and too much cannabis = really rapid heartrate for quite a while. Not fun if the cannabis is strong.Also, I've found it to enhance psychedelics, though it does flavor them with an erotic effect. I think some miss the point because MDPV needs something to bring it out of its shell. Without something to trigger dopamine release (other drug, sex, adrenaline rush, etc) it loses most of its charm. In a way, it gets better once you learn how to use it and in what context...


----------



## nofx1422

^Agreed, not all that great with out some other form of DA release, but once that porn starts....


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Contrary to fastandbulbous' opinion, MDPV and too much cannabis = really rapid heartrate for quite a while.



Possibly because I'm a 7th dan pervert, grasshopper!


----------



## B9

Shambles said:
			
		

> Nothing like it whatsoever. There's no huge rush of euphoria with MPDV. More just a subtle overall lift of mood, energy, concentration and the like.
> 
> And horniness. Lots of zoned-out, rampant, randy, lust-fuelled, pervy, sex-obsessed hours... of course .




Well I found the better synths to produce a marked euphoria


----------



## Shambles

Euphoric, yes - but compared to IV coke? no.

EDIT - Just reread the fella I was responding to, he wasn't talking about IV coke 8).

Freudian .

I still wouldn't compare it with coke in any form, personally. In my (incredibly limited in this field) experience, the euphoria of coke is way more intense and overwhelming, peevee more long lasting and more subtle than coke. But, as I said - experience is limited. More research required .


----------



## B9

^ I wasn't comparing to i.v anything tho - just intranasal - agreed it is different BUT it was the closest analogy I could muster at the time - despite being woefully inadequate.



> EDIT - Just reread the fella I was responding to, he wasn't talking about IV coke



Shit I just read that :D


----------



## fastandbulbous

As it's just a dopamine reuptake inhibitor with little noradrenenergic effect, it's quite different to most stimulants I've tried (except for one or two obscure chems) as most common drugs of abuse (cocaine, amphetamine, methamphetamine) have a pronounced noradrenergic activity.

It's the purely dopaminergic activity (well almost) that makes it subtle, not in your face and incredibly horniness provoking (noradrenergic activity is neededfor orgasm but actually has a negative effect on arousal (ie getting a stiffie). 

Human sexual arousal is a complicated matter eh?


----------



## drunken_etard

Tylerdurden said:
			
		

> You mad tweaker! 4 days no sleep and a bad comedown?! There'll be no sympathy from mother for that one. Off to your room, young man, it'll be cod liver oil and no supper for you tonight!!



I got dared to eat a couple capsules of cod liver oil for $2 each...YUCK Never again


----------



## rickolasnice

Still havn't been able to get a hold of any *angry face*


----------



## bauble

Got my first gram of MDPV today and started out way to high... my scale said 9 or 10 mg, but I cleaned up some powder and licked my finger. Maybe it was a lot, maybe it wasn't, but I should have started at like 5 mg. I couldn't focus on anything.

Compulsive redosing came into play, and there went 5, then 5 another hour later, then two hours later another 5 and another 5. And... what do you know, I feel like shit.

I took some Kratom extract to try and mellow this shit out, but now my pulse is 120bpm, my chest hurts a bit, my pinky is cold from vasoconstriction, and I'm on the verge of an anxious breakdown. Not as bad as taking too much Amphetamine Salts (my heart is going to explode!) or that time I was coming off DOC (and called a firetruck and had them tell me my pulse was actually fine, and that things were going to be "groovy for a while.)

So. Fuck. Any ideas? (as for try less, I think I'm going to try 3-4 mg orally for classes / my amphetamine salt ADD prescription substitute)

I want some damned beta blockers.


----------



## SpellmanT7

bauble said:
			
		

> Got my first gram of MDPV today and started out way to high... my scale said 9 or 10 mg, but I cleaned up some powder and licked my finger. Maybe it was a lot, maybe it wasn't, but I should have started at like 5 mg. I couldn't focus on anything.
> 
> Compulsive redosing came into play, and there went 5, then 5 another hour later, then two hours later another 5 and another 5. And... what do you know, I feel like shit.




Was it especially good at any point? What pissed me off with MDPV was the excessive physical discomfort and negligible high or heightened arousal and THEN the desire to redose.

 *Especially pissed off at the lack of arousal!*


----------



## bauble

SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> Was it especially good at any point? What pissed me off with MDPV was the excessive physical discomfort and negligible high or heightened arousal and THEN the desire to redose.
> 
> *Especially pissed off at the lack of arousal!*



I feel a really euphoric calm on low doses (<5mg), like I do on my prescribed dosage of Adderall, but I have moderate ADD.

I propose MDPV be used in a new role: Condition the mind, Pavlovian style, that even though there'll be more dopamine in your reward pathways, doesn't mean it's going to feel good. Enough redoses with panic attacks and you'll stop.


----------



## Public//Enemy

SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> Was it especially good at any point? What pissed me off with MDPV was the excessive physical discomfort and negligible high or heightened arousal and THEN the desire to redose.
> 
> *Especially pissed off at the lack of arousal!*



perfect description xP

good as super low doses for a study aid tho.. but again dont eat after 2PM xP


----------



## bauble

Does someone well knowledged know what the onset is when insufflated?

MDPV is so subtle it's hard to tell when I'm coming up on it. :/


----------



## Shambles

I wouldn't for a moment describe myself as knowledged in anything but, in my limited experience, I find that I feel an initial tingle within a minute or two and then a gentle rising sensation about twenty minutes later. After a few more moderate and well spaced lines, I become very spaced and tend to become obsessed with all things carnal. That may just be me though .


----------



## Spaazkaz

B9 said:
			
		

> Yeah those are the people I am talking about!
> 
> MDPVagrant ? You really know people who take MDPV to 'study' and don't take it as a drug of pleasure?
> 
> If so you move in more exalted circles than I !




Unless you've already experienced psychosis with this substance and have used all sorts of doses all sorts of ways and know how it works for you (although you can always know more) I wouldn't suggest using it as a study aid. I have to combine benzos and sometimes others but during cram time I have been known to use it successfully. Goddamn this one scares me though please be careful everyone. Work your way up from half a mg. The difference in 2 mg for a person like me is scary... -Spaz-


----------



## Bavanai

Would it work injected IM? If yes, would it be good?


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Oh yes, it works far too well by that route (I pity any poor sod who'se tried IVing it as they'd be locked into a life of slavery...)


----------



## Bavanai

*snip* I'm afraid we're straying a bit too close to soucing here, in my view. BL is not here to give sources even for legal compounds .

Ok sorry, np


----------



## androoo

I'm not allowed to buy it anymore (official warning from my better half!).. its the first thing i've found that i find really morish and end up doing on skool nights resulting in several days with out sleep! got few 5-6 grams of it too due to the light bulb method so it was getting pricey,.

maybe one day


----------



## mutnat

I have used 'speed' some good 20 or so times mostly in 2002, it was never like this speed frenzies lasting for days people here describe. 

I am more than obviously not the typical bluelighter, but the experience of people in here might help me enlighten some data I'm unaware of..

I am a regular social drinker, and all of my experiences with speed[even my first real mdma experience, 250mg, all the previous were lame e pills, not had with alcohol, nor did I ever take more than 2 of them] were accompanied by drinking, usually beer, sparsely but durig the whole experience, and tobacco smoking..... snorting the speed, that is

I never smoked pot while on the speed experiences, although some puffs in the mdma experience during the peaking surely potentiated something...

Well, that speed [berlin 2002, source: techno clubs], a white powder was used in the 1/4 ~3/4 gr range.... usually half a gram was used in a tekno/gabba party situation, a quarter when a non rave night was on, in a normal club, etc. More than half a gram was used only a couple of times, on the love parade, or some longer dancing sessions... 

Even the times when I took it 2 days in row [with some sleep in between] I didnt feel like repeating it, even if I had the time of my life....

seriously, speed is my stuff... but then again i am not so much into drug lifestyle, don't have much drug friends anymore, and those who I know are not into such stuff I am into [obscure plants, psychelic psychanalysis, dissociatives, serious experiementations etc.], well maybe just a couple of friends but that's it...

anyways, you feel tired and exhuasted the next day, especially if you have danced a lot, so for me the next days is for chilling, letting appetite recover, eat lightly, maybe watch some film, huggies with girlfriend, smoke some pot etc] 

I always loved the rush... and seriously, I was empathic with this stuff, well, nothing like my recent mdma experience, but still, I loved everyone! LOL Never the slightest negative thing, a blessing speedy euphoria...
I keep comparing to my recent mdma experience, I think my dose was quite high [I was full on under the effect at 4.30+] and I read that in higher doses, mdma resembles speed.. well it was similar, but the emotional effect of mdma was waaaay different... but it was quite stimulating, but not as much in the body like speed. 

Well, no need to say I recently found out about mdpv, and it sure as hell sounds interesting!

Well, what do you think was what I was taking back in 2002, meth / amph ?? judging from the doses... well you never know the purity... 

I still wonder how many people indulge in several days binge, but I guess it also has to do with the people you hang around with.

Any feedback/ comments are more than welcome


----------



## fastandbulbous

Spaazkaz said:
			
		

> Unless you've already experienced psychosis with this substance and have used all sorts of doses all sorts of ways and know how it works for you (although you can always know more) I wouldn't suggest using it as a study aid. I have to combine benzos and sometimes others but during cram time I have been known to use it successfully. Goddamn this one scares me though please be careful everyone. Work your way up from half a mg. The difference in 2 mg for a person like me is scary... -Spaz-




When you've worked your way up to 30mg doses administered IM, then you know just how problematic this stuff can become. It's because it's shorter acting that causes all the redosing problems (shorter the half life, the moreish it becomes - the epitome of this being cocaine and the hideous fiending it creates in some)


----------



## Spaazkaz

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> When you've worked your way up to 30mg doses administered IM, then you know just how problematic this stuff can become. It's because it's shorter acting that causes all the redosing problems (shorter the half life, the moreish it becomes - the epitome of this being cocaine and the hideous fiending it creates in some)




Yeah ive done via iv. tis problematic and why i wouldn't suggest fuckin with this stuff. wouldn't have thought i would have ever been so irresponsible. I have yet to see someone withg my own eyes use this substance resposibly. At the moment its all i got to study with. damn im SUCH an addicted junky hypocrit. -Spaz-


----------



## androoo

some of this happened to to come my way this weekend  ( the tan coloured variety ).. 2 days awake, constant redosing, my god.. the paranoia, auditory hallucinations were incredible ! whole family out to get me.. well, just get into my room to see if i was awake. imagining people waiting outside my bedroom, constructing pulley systems to hoist themselves up to the first floor to look thru my window and finally the shadow/sillouette people on my wall who i ended up talking too just before falling asleep (thankyou Phenazepam!)...

all a bit much! given the rest of it to a 'keeper who will dispense to me when my better, more sensible other half is around at weekends


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ How much did you do over the 2 days?


----------



## androoo

i'm not quite sure, my scales are knackered so was doing littlle 2-3 cm lines and vapourising it. once i get some new scales i'll weight whats left...  i don't think i got thru that much tbh.

but yes, its incredibly irresponsible not to weigh it out first.. i think having someone ]else who can look after your stash when the fiend takes over is handy!.. obviously i'll use that person i future now :D !!


----------



## androoo

i flushed the rest... i caught myself looking for bits of powder which might have fallen on something! i can't be dealing with that kind of behaviour from myself!  feel much better for it..


----------



## Ascii

Wow Androoo, that sounds pretty crazy! I've never gone into psychosis like that, it sounds well scary, I was a bit freaked out when I started hearing people having a conversation in my head after over indulgence. Glad to hear that you're okay now 

Just out of interest, does MDPV have much of gurn? The wiki entry mentions strong bruxism as an effect but I can't see anyone mentioning that in this thread... Also, is there any pupil dilation as a result of use? (or none/little like amphetamine?)

What's the verdict on vapourising MDPV at the moment? Earlier in this thread people had been saying not to do it due to impurities, was that just in a certain batch? (Basically, would it be risky to vap it a few times?) Cheers.


----------



## Riklet

Tried this for the first time earlier, as I got a sample.  It's pretty interesting... definitely some euphoria and quite a speedy buzz, I didn't find it made me concentrate loads though, but I was with a friend for a bit.  Felt like I could have though, but i'm glad I marathoned my essay sober recently (at last!).  I did 3 small bits, I was eyeballing but i'm guessing I did about 3-10mg (drinking beer before and after, about 4 pints), maybe somewhere around 6-7, it's hard to know. 

 I was pretty careful as I don't have a mg scale, but worked out I have 100mg and went from there.  I wasn't expecting it to be quite so moresome with the redosing, although I left over an hour each time, I think I shouldn't have bothered, got a bit jittery especially after the third one.  No real anxiety and I don't feel bad now, but i'm still up, despite starting drinking 12 hours ago and having a joint!

Hope I don't feel crap from its after effects, this stuff is kinda interesting.  :D at the... horniness potential too!


----------



## Ascii

Sounds like a good evening, Riklet  Weird how some people seem to really like it  but others get very little out of it... 

Sounds very nice stuff: a stimulant, an aphrodisiac and good study aid!


----------



## CFC

save


----------

